# Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Updates



## ghazi52

Rescue 1122 Khyber Pakhtunkhwa 

It has added 6 new mega recovery truck in their fleet.

These trucks are equipped with Locally manufactured Recovery Cranes and saves a lot of foreign revenue as such cranes are excessively expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration of 5 mini micro hydro power projects in Manshera (Kaghan) by Chief Minister & Speaker Provincial Assembly Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Secretary Energy & Power Department was also present at the occasion.
Source: Energy and Power Department, KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*CM Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan inaugurated 257 acres Jalozai Economic Zone under CPEC in Dist Nowshera.*


'With expected private sector investment of Rs8bn, the economic zone will provide around 50,000 direct and indirect
jobs'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*NEPRA chairman visited Koto Hydropower Project Site. *

KHPP is run of river scheme located in lower Dir District 246 kilometer away from Capital city Islamabad. The project is five kilometer upstream of Koto village on Panjkora river and powerhouse is located near KOTO village.

The project will supply 40.8MW of power and generate 205 Gigawatt hours of energy annually which will assist in meeting power demand of the country and also help reduce load shedding.

On completion it will generate revenue of 1970 million rupees annually at full capacity and help overcome power outages in the province.

Photo Credits: KOTO HYDROPOWER PROJECT



View attachment 664484

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government flagship project in Haripur has been completed.
Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University in Haripur is all set for inauguration.

*Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University, Haripur* will offer specialised courses like Artificial Intelligence, Railway Engineering, Mineral Resource Engineering & Agriculture Food Technologies etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat Sports Complex...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Development Agreement Signing Ceremony for *Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) *held today evening at PM House with China Road & Bridge Construction Company
This is the 2nd SEZ signing after Faisalabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University in Haripur will be inaugurated tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan inaugurated another flagship project of KP Government,* Pak-Austria Fachhochschule University, Haripur.*

University will offer specialised courses in Artificial Intelligence, Railway Engineering, Mineral Resource Engineering, Agriculture Food Technologies & others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*SNGPL to lay new transmission line to resolve low gas pressure problem*


The Frontier Post
September 18, 2020

PESHAWAR: Sui Northern Gas Pipeline Limited (SNGPL) will lay a new transmission line from Mardan-Charsadda to Peshawar to resolve the problem of low gas pressure on permanent basis.

The project will cost Rs 2.6 billion whereas work on it will start by November this year.

This was told during a high level meeting held here Friday with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair. Members of the Board of Director (BoD) SNGPL attended the meeting.
Beside, Advisor to Chief Minister on Energy, Himayat Ullah Khan, Special Assistant Kamran Bangash, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Shahab Ali Shah, Secretary Energy and Power, Mohmmad Zubair, Chairperson, Board of SNGPL Roohi Raees Khan, General Manager SNGPL Arbab Saqib and others
attended the meeting.

The chief minister was informed that work on a project worth Rs.1.2 billion was underway to resolve the issue of low gas pressure in Rashakai while work on provision of gas to Hattar Economic Zone was also being carried out on war footing.

The meeting was also told that development projects worth billions of in the field of natural gas were in pipeline for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa that would be completed during the tenure of incumbent government.

The Chief Minister while stressing upon the timely completion of ongoing projects directed the authorities concerned for expediting work and assured that provincial government will provide every possible support in this regard. The chief minister also underlined the need to take all possible measures for providing gas facilities to northern areas and other districts of province where facility is not available to public.

He said that by providing the facility of natural gas would stop deforestation in the province. He said the conservation of forests was their collective responsibility.

He stated that, the previous government of PTI planted nearly 1.2 billion saplings while 1 billion plants would be planted during the tenure of incumbent government.

The meeting was told that progress was being made on previous decisions regarding gas projects in Kohat, Karak and Hangu.

The chief minister said that all possible steps for the development of southern districts including setting up of industries, dualization of Indus Highway were being taken. He said that the proposed Peshawar-D.I.Khan Motorway would prove a milestone towards the speedy development and promotion of trade and economic activities in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
The Provincial Department of Energy and Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) *has decided to resolve all matters in the best interest of the province while in the province, to remove the barriers to the procurement of electricity system and load shedding process, including load shedding, in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The industrial sector will be given a wheeling model for the sale of electricity at the savage rates.

All steak holders were urged to formally contract for the sale of Golan Gol Power House in Chitral district and before launching an energy plan at any location of the province. Advisor Energy Support A high-level meeting was held under the chairmanship of Allah Khan on the improvement of electricity delivery system and payment issues in the province with regards to selling electricity. Secretary Energy Muhammad Zubair Khan, Chief Executive Engineer Jabbar Khan, Chief Executive Engineer Naeem Khan, Additional Secretary Power Zafar ul Islam, Chief Engineer Pesco Habib Khan, General Manager Idol Engineer Zahid Akhtar Sabri and Chief Engineer Maqsood Anwar participated.

In the meeting, Pesco Chief Engineer Jabbar Khan briefed that the use of electricity, lack of fieldstaff, old transmission system, overloaded transmission system and non-payment culture load shedding are the main reasons. Our recovery campaign has been affected even in the Corona emergency situation. He said. Load shedding is underway on feeders paying bills. In the meeting, Advisory supportullah Khan said that electricity theft in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is slightly less than other provinces. He insisted that the real reason for the issue is less subsidy to our province's customers than other provinces.

In the meeting, a comprehensive discussion was held on the extension of the wheeling model, including the electricity sales agreements arranged from Pedoke, Koto and Jabori electricity houses and payment of the balance of the peer electricity house and the process was held for immediate solutions to the problems. Meeting I was told that the state will also start the payment of solar power net metering in the Chief Minister and Soul Secretariat from next month. On this occasion, Secretary Energy Zubair Khan assured Pesco Hakam that the recovery of electricity balance and prevention of illegal use. The provincial government will continue to support. In this matter, the provincial task force has already recovered about Rs. 2 billion in the meeting. The PEDU and PESCO governmen


t will resolve all matters in the best interest of the province with mutual consensus. Decided to be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ), is considered a land of opportunities that would not only bring employment opportunities for common people but also will change the destiny of the region, said Hassan Daud Butt, CEO, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Board of Investment and Trade (KP-BOIT).
The RSEZ would be developed under the China Pakistan Economic Corridor located at Nowshera Mardan Road, around 57km away from Peshawar airport in the country’s northwest Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


----------



## ghazi52

40.8MW - Koto Hydropower Project

Hamayat Ullah Khan Advisor to CM KP, Muhammad Zubair Secretary Energy & Power and Muhammad Naeem Khan CEO PEDO visit the project construction activities.


----------



## ghazi52

First of the Eight hospitals in Mohmand has been officially inaugurated, and is now serving the people of Mohmand district. Remaining hospitals will be inaugurated in coming weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*CM orders swift feasibility of road projects*

Consultant for financial study of Dir Motorway to be hired next month

September 23, 2020


PESHAWAR: The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday directed the communication and works department to expedite work on all ongoing mega schemes in the communication sector, particularly feasibility studies for road projects.

He assured that the provincial government will provide all the required resources for the purpose.

The chief minister said this while presiding over a high-level meeting of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Communication and Works Department (C&WD) at the Chief Minister House on Monday.

He particularly stressed upon the expeditious completion of the financial and commercial feasibility studies of the Swat Motorway phase-II, the Peshawar-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway and the Dir Motorway.

Mahmood said that the provincial government is committed to boosting industrial and tourism activities in the province for which different communication schemes have been initiated.

The forum was told that executive committee of the national economic council (ECNEC) had approved the acquisition of land for the second phase of the Swat Motorway whereas a public-private partnership unit had recommended conducting the financial and commercial feasibility of the project.

It was also suggested that a consultancy contract will be awarded next month for commercial and financial study of the Dir Motorway. Similarly, the financial and commercial feasibility of Peshawar-DI Khan motorway will be completed by the next month.

The project concept-II (PC-II) of a 29 kilometres-long long road from Baba Serai in Buner to the Katlang interchange has been prepared and will be submitted to the relevant forum for approval.

The meeting was informed that under the K-P Integrated Tourism Development Project (KITE), work was in process on nine different, a 50 kilometre-long access roads to tourist areas in the Malakand division.

Similarly, the construction of five access roads to tourist areas in Hazara division was also part of the current development portfolio, whereas construction of a 30km-long approach road to Sheikh Badin tourist site was included in the Annual Development Programme (ADP) for the financial year 2020-21.

Published in The Express Tribune, September 23rd, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the 19 MW power generation and 41 Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1.

On completion of stage 2 (currently in planning) the total combined capacity of the Dam will be an astounding 83 Megawatts bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of newly merged North Waziristan District of KPK.


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam project


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310562368707899393

.


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran assures development funds for tribal districts*

PM wishes intra-Afghan dialogue success for regional peace, stability


September 28, 2020






Prime Minister Imran Khan.


*PESHAWAR: *Prime Minister Imran Khan assured on Monday the provision of funds for the socio-economic development of tribal districts of Khyber Pkhtunkhwa (K-P), saying that the former Federally-Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) lagged behind in development.

Addressing the tribal elders after inaugurating Nahakki Tunnel and Sheikh Zaid Road in Mohmand district, Imran, welcoming the initiation of intra-Afghan dialogue process and hoped for a successful outcome of negotiations between the Afghan government and the Taliban.

“A peaceful Afghanistan is in the interest of both Pakistan and Afghanistan besides stability of the entire region,” the prime minister told the gathering in Ghalanai, the district headquarters of Mohmand. 

“Peace in Afghanistan will open new vistas of opportunities for the people of tribal districts.”

Imran said the tribal districts lagged behind in development and it was the government’s focus to establish industries in the region for export of goods to Afghanistan and beyond to the Central Asian states. “Border markets are also being set-up to provide opportunities to locals,” he added.

Referring to the government’s efforts, Imran said the uplift of weaker segments of the society and the development of backward areas of the country was a prime objective. “The planning ministry has been instructed to provide development funds to the [tribal] areas,” he added.

Elaborating further, the prime minister said that enemies of Pakistan were trying to stoke anarchy in the tribal districts and were opposed to the merger of the former Fata with K-P, hence, the government “will leave no stone unturned” about the development of the region.

“Certain countries, to serve their ill designs, could not see a peaceful Afghanistan and the success of the ongoing dialogue process,” he said. “The return of peace and stability in Afghanistan will make positive effects on the overall progress, trade and economic development of the merged tribal districts.”

The prime minister underlined the need for taking effective measures to curb smuggling at the Pakistan-Afghanistan border, which he said was affecting legal exports. In this regard, he added, Pakistan had fenced the border, which greatly helped curb this menace.

He said that the government had included the merged areas in its mega 10-billion-trees afforestration project. “The focus is on planting olive trees from Bajaur to South Waziristan that will help increase oil production and boost country’s exports manifolds.”

The prime minister said that his government was committed to uplift the downtrodden segments of the society by establishing welfare state in line with Rayast-e-Madina, saying: “The government is focused on less-developed areas, including the tribal districts, Balochistan, Southern Punjab and interior Sindh.”

He mentioned that the problems of Karachi increased because of lack of attention and unjust utilisation of development funds. On the other hand, he added, the previous Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) government diverted more funds to central Punjab, leaving Southern Punjab less developed.

“We are making full efforts to spend maximum funds on tribal areas. It saddens me that provinces promised share from the NFC [National Finance Commission] award to tribal areas before we came to power but now, they are not ready for it. I remind them that our religion … tell us to fulfil our promises.”

During his visit to K-P, Prime Minister Imran also visited the Bajaur district and performed the ground-breaking of the Timargarh-Khar-Mamad Gat road. Imran, while briefly addressing those attending the ceremony, said the road would promote trade and tourism.

Later speaking at the inauguration of the surgical block at the Lady Reading Hospital in Peshawar, the prime minister said no country could thrive if a mechanism of punishment and reward did not exist. He asked the hospital staff to lead by example and become a role-model for other hospitals in the country.


----------



## ghazi52

Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan Road, inaugurated in Mohmand District ..


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese engineers will develop the design of Haripur's Baladhir dry port.*

Haripur's Baladhir dry port is one of the main projects of the second phase of CPEC. 

Chinese engineers will design it.
Creating job opportunities from the proposed dry port will provide social and economic benefits to locals. 

It will be constructed in the east of Haripur city near the Balarheer railway station.


----------



## ghazi52

1.9 km Kohat tunnel at 1255 km Indus Highway N-55 from Hyderabad to Peshawar .
It will be upgraded 2 lanes to 4 lanes under CAREC project..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post
October 1, 2020

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan was addressing a ceremony organized to mark the 71st National Day of People’s Republic of China here at China’s Cultural Centre “China Window” Peshawar on Thursday. 

Developmental projects in agriculture, tourism, industries, energy and social welfare etc were also part of the developmental portfolio of CPEC. He stated that in context of the CPEC, provincial government was moving forward under workable plan adding that progress on various developmental projects under CPEC was in progress. 

In order to get benefits of CPEC in real sense, special focus was being given to the improvement of communication network and development of industrial infrastructure in the province. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has excellent strategic location and tremendous natural resources which would emerge as hub of trade & economic activities in coming few years, he added.

Talking about the CPEC projects in the province, the chief minister said development agreement on Rashakai Special Economic Zone had been signed and work on the project would be started soon. Under the project huge investment of $ 1.9 billion whereas some two million direct and indirect employment opportunities were expected.

He on the occasion asked Chinese and other investors to come forward and make investment to get the tremendous investment opportunities of the province and assured that the provincial government would extend all out support to this effect.

He made it clear that provincial government was already working on a number of economic zones in the province. Draban Economic Zone comprising 3125 acres of land would be proposed for inclusion into CPEC projects in the upcoming meeting of joint working committee.

This would be the largest economic zone of the province which would help to boost the local economy by creating employment opportunities.

Highlighting the ongoing projects in communication sector, Mahmood Khan said that Phase-I of the Swat Motorway Project had been completed whereas work on Phase-II of the project would be started by the January next year.

He added that construction of expressway from Dir to Chitral was also part of plan whereas work on Khyber Pass Economic Corridor would be started soon. 

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had the significant potential of clean & green energy, work on various hydro power projects was in progress. Provincial government had planned to provide cheap electricity to industrial consumers in the province, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*PDWP approves 34 projects worth Rs 50 billion*

October 03, 2020


*PESHAWAR: *The provincial government on Friday approved feasibility studies for the construction of cadet colleges in the Haripur and Upper Dir districts of the province amid 34 projects worth a total of Rs50.186 billion.

This was deliberated and approved during the seventh meeting of the Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) on Friday. The party met under the chairmanship of the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Planning and Development Department’s Additional Chief Secretary Shakeel Khan.

The forum considered 41 schemes about industries, mines and minerals, elementary and secondary education, higher education, agriculture, information, local government, health, multi-sectoral development, roads, water and finance sectors.

The forum approved 34 schemes at an estimated cost of Rs50.186 billion while seven schemes were deferred due to inadequate designs and were returned to their respective departments for rectification.
Among the schemes approved in the industries, sector included the provision of gas and independent electric feeders in existing SIDB Small Industrial Estates (SIEs) in K-P, development of an SIE on the Bannu-Miranshah Road in North Waziristan under the accelerated integration programme (AIP), a feasibility study and establishment of industrial estates in the merged districts under the AIP.

In the mines and minerals sector, a scheme to establish a mining cadastral system was approved.

For the Auqaf sector, a project to build capacity and skill development of students of madrassahs was approved.

In the elementary and secondary education sector, feasibility studies for the establishment of cadet colleges in Haripur and Dir Upper were approved.

Further, the PDWP approved a project to establish some 100 primary schools in K-P. Moreover, it approved a project to upgrade 100 high schools to the higher secondary level (for boys and girls) on a need basis.

Moreover, a project to build examination halls in schools on a need basis was approved under AIP.

The PDWP approved the provision of stipends and scholarships for students of merged tribal districts under the AIP in the higher education sector. 

Other programmes approved for the sector include the strengthening of Bachelors of Studies (BS) undergraduate programmes under AIP. Further, existing colleges will be provided with adequate staff under the AIP.

Government degree colleges will be established in the settled districts on a need basis with a sub-scheme to set up a Government Girls Degree College in the Matta Khararai areas of Swat.

In the agriculture sector, the scheme to set up the Agriculture University of Swat was approved.

In the local government sector, a municipal services delivery project - assisted by USAID was approved. It will include the establishment of a Project Management Unit.

Moreover, the PDWP approved the construction of slaughterhouses in selected tehsils of K-P.

Further, bus terminals would be established at the tehsil level in K-P during the fiscal year 2020-21. In this regard, sources said that the project concept-I (PC-I) submitted to the PDWP showed a total cost of Rs181.304 million but in the Annual Development Programme (ADP), its cost was reflected as Rs600 million.

Other projects include the construction of a fruit and vegetable market in selected tehsils of K-P and development works in Peshawar’s union councils including 36,42, 43, 44, 48, 64, 65, 66, 69, 70, 71, 80, and 92.

Approved schemes of the finance sector included the capacity building and strengthening of the finance department.

In the health sector, a scheme to rebuild the Barikot Hospital and upgrading the Chuprial rural health centre (RHC) in Swat into a category-D hospital.


_Published in The Express Tribune, October 3rd, 2020._


----------



## ghazi52

ECNEC has approved 2 Hydropower projects and one Highway Project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa


• 157 MW Madyan Hydropower Project
• 88 MW Gabral Kalam Hydropower Project
• 32.2 kilometres Northern By-Pass project


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has successfully completed the construction of 1st ever Provincial Motorway in Swat, and is now fully operational for citizens. 81 kilometres long Motorway from M1 till Chakdara will be further extended (Swat Motorway-II & Dir Motorway).

Swat Motorway, flagship project of KP Government will boost local & international tourism in Kalam, Kumrat, Malam Jabba and Chitral. It’ll generate jobs for locals and improve economy including Agriculture economy. The route will turn into future international trade corridor.


----------



## Azure

*Govt to spend Rs20bn on PESCO to upgrade KP’s power infrastructure

PESHAWAR: *An amount of Rs15 to Rs20 billion would be invested in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to improve/upgrade Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s power transmission infrastructure, including establishment of new grid stations and installation of new power transmission lines.

This was informed to a meeting chaired by KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Monday. Federal Energy and Power Minister Umer Ayub, Special Assistants to Prime Minister Arbab Shehzad, Qasim Shehzad and Nadeem Babar, Adviser to KP CM on Energy Himayat Ullah, Special Assistant to CM on Information Kamran Bangash, MNA Arbab Sher Ali and Chief Secretary Dr Kazim Niaz were also present on the occasion.

The meeting was told that a project management unit, having representation of the provincial government, would be set up in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to ensure timely execution of power transmission projects. 

The PESCO high-ups were directed to devise a comprehensive plan regarding implementation of the projects and submit it to relevant forum for approval within two weeks.It was agreed to provide gas and electricity to the newly completed projects of provincial government including hospitals, schools and industries.

Briefing the meeting about progress so far made on ongoing projects of power transmission in Peshawar, the officials informed that substantial progress had been made on various projects in KP, including 132KV grid stations on Warsak road and Regi Model Town, while work on Wazirbagh grid station, bifurcation of feeders and installation of aerial bundled cables would be completed by the end of the current financial year.

Issues pertaining to illegal connections of gas and electricity also came under discussion and it was decided that both federal and provincial entities would work together to overcome the issue. 

About development projects in the gas sector, it was told that uplift projects worth Rs19 billion had been approved for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa during current financial year. The existing gas supply infrastructure was being upgraded, while an artery from Mardan to Charsadda to Peshawar is being laid.The forum was appraised that in district Karak, an investment of Rs9 billion was being made in different projects while establishment of safety management system had also been approved to provide gas to local population.









Govt to spend Rs20bn on PESCO to upgrade KP’s power infrastructure


PESHAWAR: An amount of Rs15 to Rs20 billion would be invested in the Peshawar Electric Supply Company (PESCO) to improve/upgrade Khyber Pakhtunkhwa's power transmission infrastructure, including estab




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

*Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says*

*PESHAWAR: *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on a number of mega hydropower projects to overcome energy crisis.
Chairing a performance review meeting of the Energy and Power Department held on Saturday, the CM said that upon completion, these projects would not only help overcome the energy crisis in the province, but would also give impetus to industrial and economic activities and help create new employment opportunities in the province.

Briefing the meeting about the progress made so far on various developmental projects of the department, the committee was informed that 94pc work on Jabori Hydropower Project, Mansehra, had been completed while the remaining work would be completed by the end of this year.
The project, on completion, will generate more than 71GW electricity per annum. Similarly, 88pc work on Karora Hydropower Project, Shangla, had been completed and the remaining work would be completed by January next year, and the project will have a power generating capacity of 72GW electricity per annum.
It was further informed that 85pc work had been completed on 40MW Kotu Hydropower Project, Lower Dir, whereas physical progress on 84MW Matiltan Hydropower Project is 47pc.
The meeting was told that the Executive Committee of National Economic Council had accorded approval to 157MW Madayan and 88MG Gabral Hydropower Projects to be executed under the Khyber Pakhtinkhwa Hydropower and Renewable Energy Programme. Work on 300MW Balakot Hydropower Project will be started next year, the meeting was informed.

Expressing his satisfaction on the overall performance of the department, Mehmood Khan directed the high ups of the department for result oriented steps to ensure timely completion of all the ongoing projects and to ensure progress on the new projects as per the given timelines.
It was told that the newly established Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Transmission and Grid System Company had been formally registered with the Securities and Exchange Commission of Pakistan (SECP). The company has been set up with the aim to have a separate and independent transmission and grid infrastructure of the provincial government for the supply of locally produced electricity to the local industries, Special Economic Zones, and other commercial consumers on incentivized rates.
Regarding the micro hydel power projects it was apprised that in the first phase 307 projects had been completed in 11 districts of the province having a total production capacity of 25000 Kilowatt whereas 672 micro hydel power projects would be started in the second phase.
With regard to the solarization programme of the department, it was informed that 300 mosques had been solarized in the newly merged districts, and work has been started on the solarization of 4,000 more mosques in the province. Tenders have also been issued for the solarization of 8,000 schools and 187 Basic Health Units across the province.









Work on mega hydropower projects underway to overcome energy crisis, KP CM says


PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, while stressing the need of optimum utilization of hydropower potential of the province, has said that the provincial government is working on




profit.pakistantoday.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government boosting Industrial and Agriculture sectors. Cheaper electricity will be provided from the Malakand III, Daral Khwar and Machai Power Houses to boost Industrialization and Agriculture sectors across the Province.


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has approved to build a cricket stadium in the beautiful tourist valley of Kalam in Swat.

Swat, Kalam cricket stadium will be built at a cost of 607 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakhtunkhwa government approves Hayatabad Peshawar Cricket Stadium.*

94 crore plan approved for construction of stadium. More than 8500 spectators sitting in the stadium. What will be the capacity

The stadium will be constructed according to ICC standards.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Swat Motorway has diverted the bulk of traffic from the existing Swat-Peshawar highway, thus putting an end to the traffic mess on the road passing through the most populous region of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan & World Bank sign two financing agreements worth 1,150 million dollars for hydropower and renewable energy development projects in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.


----------



## ghazi52

BEFORE and AFTER images of Ali Mardan Villa, unique late Mughal period heritage building on Fort Road Peshawar, restored to its former glory under a joint venture between Pakistan Army & Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rapid uplift of merged districts top priority: CM*

The Frontier Post
October 16, 2020



PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan along with Corps Commander Peshawar Lt. Gen. Noman Mahmood on Friday paid a daylong visit to Tirah valley of tribal district Khyber where he performed the ground breaking of 35 kilometer long Dawatoi-Supraral -Kachkol road.

Dawatoi-Kachkol road will be completed by the next year. On completion, the project will provide improve transport facilities to around 40,000 population of the area. Due to its strategic importance it will also play a vital role in the development of the area by boosting trade activities.

Later, the Chief Minister along with the Corps Commander also inaugurated the newly constructed building of Tirah Educational Complex which has the capacity of providing accommodation to a total of 130 students and 30 teaching staff.

Provincial minister Anwar Zeb, Special Assistant to CM Kamran Bangash and elected representatives from tribal districts were also present on the occasion.

“Khyber Pass Economic Corridor project has been approved which would be completed with the cost of Rs. 18 billion”, he stated further adding that work on establishment of Special Economic Zone in district Khyber was in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#Hydropower #Hydroelectric #KPKUpdates #KPK

84MW Gorkin Matiltan Hydropower Project,Construction activities on all the structures of the project are in progress.
47% Physcial Progress has been achieved so far. 
84MW Gorkin Matiltan Hydropower project

#KP #Pakistan 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#BaranDam 
The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.

#SmallDam #KPK #Dam #Waterislife #Pakistan

Credits: BaranDam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naz Stadium Peshawar.

Reconstruction of Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium Peshawar :: Grey structure will be completed by end of April 2021. Stadium will be ready for International Cricket by October 2021 with a crowd capacity of over 30,000 Cricket Lovers























.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azure

Final stages of construction of facilities in *Kohat Sports Complex*

Gymnasium

48 Players' Hostel

Swimming Pool

Hockey Turf

Tartan Track

Work on female indoor gymnasium to start soon.
























*KP govt decides to introduce digital payment system in the province by June 2021.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Groundbreaking of Nowshera economic zone extension performed*

10 Dec 2020






 


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Wednesday performed the groundbreaking of the Nowshera Economic Zone Extension Project and distributed letters of plot allotment among investors during a special ceremony. — Photo courtesy PTI KP Twitter


PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Wednesday performed the groundbreaking of the Nowshera Economic Zone Extension Project and distributed letters of plot allotment among investors during a special ceremony.

A statement issued here said the zone’s extension over 76 acres of land would have the capacity of more than 60 industrial units and would generate over 12,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities.
It added that the initiative was expected to attract an initial investment of Rs1.6 billion.

Special assistant to the chief minister on information Karman Bangash, principal secretary to the chief minister Shahab Ali Shah, chief executive of the KP Management Company Javed Khattak and others attended the ceremony.

The chief minister said the extension of Nowshera economic zone was another milestone in the industrialisation of the province and provision of employment opportunities to the people. He said his government was taking result-oriented steps to stabilise economy and create employment for the people.

Mr Mahmood said the extension of Nowshera economic zone would usher in a new era of industrial development in the province. He was briefed about various aspects of the project.

The officials told him that the economic zone’s extension would happen in the proximity of Azakhel dry port and Peshawar-Islamabad Motorway and therefore, the project offered opportunities for industries and start-ups.

The statement said the project would provide opportunities for pharmaceutical sector, food processing, construction, marble, granite and food packing, whereas industrial products from the zone could find themselves in high-demand areas, including Afghanistan, Central Asia and China.

It said the construction of an access road to the project site and demarcation of industrial units had been completed, while work on infrastructure was in progress.

A total of 1,365 applications have so far been received for setting up industries in the zone.

The statement said the government had already inaugurated the Jalozai economic zone, whereas the Rashakai Special Economic Zone under the CPEC project was ready for inauguration.

The Rashakai SEZ will have modern infrastructure and facilities and create around 50,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities.

The meeting informed that the groundbreaking of DI Khan economic zone would be performed soon and a total of 100 industrial units would be established there. The initiative is expected to attract an investment of Rs1.5 billion and generate over 30,000 jobs.

The groundbreaking of Chitral, Ghazi, and Bannu economic zones is also in the pipeline.

_Published in Dawn, December 10th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue 1122 stations at Jamrud and Bara, District Khyber.
KP Govt is extending Rescue 1122 services to all areas of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Koto HPP is run of river scheme located in lower Dir District, 246 kilometer away from Capital city Islamabad. The project is 05 km upstream of Koto village on Panjkora river and powerhouse is located near KOTO village.

The project will supply 40.8MW of power and generate 205 Gigawatt hours of energy annually which will assist in meeting power demand of the country and also help reduce load shedding.
On completion it will generate revenue of 1970 million rupees annually at full capacity and help overcome power outages in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW is under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)
- Management Consultant: ACE - EGC – TEAM JV
- EPC Contractor: SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM IMRAN KHAN inaugurated Peshawar Institute of Cardiology today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Institute of Cardiology inaugurated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Today PM Imran Khan inaugrated Jalozai Housing Scheme in Nowshera. Over 30,000 flats would be constructed as a part of this scheme with all other essentials like parks, schools, colleges, masjid, hospital, graveyard etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Superb, KP is progressing at a decent pace, i hope that the developments and social protection projects are completed within the stipulated time and add to the relief of common man in Pakistan. In Shaa Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

حکومت خیبر پختونخوا نے پشاور ڈی آئی خان موٹروے منصوبے کی منظوری دے دی​
پشاور ڈی آئی خان موٹروے 360 کلومیٹر طویل, 6 لین، 19 انٹرچینجز اور 7 کلومیٹر پر محیط دو ٹنل پر مشتمل ہے منصوبے کا تخمینہ لاگت 276 ارب روپے ہے اور چار سالوں میں مکمل ہوگا۔ منصوبے سے جنوبی 
اضلاع میں ترقی کے نئے دور کا آغاز ہوگا۔​

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Map of approved Peshawar - Dera Ismail Khan Motorway*.

Approx length = 350 km

*Interchanges:*

> Peshawar
> Mattani-Badaber
> Dera Adam khel
> Kohat
> Kohat - Khushal Garh
> Lachi - Karapa - Hangu
> Ahmad Banda - Karbogha Sharif
> Karak
> Soor Daag - Latambar
> Bannu - Domail
> Sarai Naurang - Gandi Chauk - Bannu - Miran Shah
> Lakki Marwat - Daulat Tajazai - Ghazni Khel
> Pezu - Tank
> Yarik - Hakla Islamabad Motorway interchange
> Dera Ismail Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ongoing works in DIKHANSports Stadium, Cricket St., Floodlights, Neza Bazi Arena, #athletics track, Football ground, Hockey Asphalt done Turf arrived, Female Gym complex, Volleyball/Badminton, Squash Courts, Hoste..


l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP’s first-ever food policy focuses on agriculture, job creation*

24 Dec 2020









Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Wednesday approved the first-ever food security policy for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, consisting of short, medium and long terms planning. — Photo courtesy KP CM Twitter


PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Wednesday approved the first-ever food security policy for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, consisting of short, medium and long terms planning.

Final draft of the policy was presented to the chief minister in a meeting here on Wednesday. Agreeing to the draft of the policy, the chief minister approved the policy in principle.

He directed the authorities concerned to present the draft policy in the upcoming meeting of provincial cabinet for final approval, according to a statement.

Similarly, the chief minister also accorded approval to the proposed action plan to ensure implementation of the policy in letter and spirit. Besides others, senior member board of revenue and administrative secretaries of all the relevant departments attended the meeting.


The meeting was told that the policy was aimed at attaining sustainable food security, poverty alleviation and generating employment opportunities through achieving higher sustainable economic growth in the province. Short term, medium term and long term plans have been devised to ensure implementation of the policy.


> CM directs planning dept to arrange funding for enforcement of action plan


The short term plan would be of two to three years duration that will require around Rs56 billion and medium term plan would be of four to seven years with an estimated cost of Rs109 billion whereas the long term plan would be of eight to 10 years to be implemented with an estimated cost Rs70 billion.

Under the short term plan, 19 different initiatives have been proposed to increase agricultural products in the province. Similarly, 24 different measures including construction of small dams, raising of the existing dams, development of maximum command areas of these dams and others have been proposed under the medium term plan whereas nine different measures including construction of big dams, cultivation of olive plants at vast scale and others have been proposed under the long term plan of the policy.


Regarding the estimated impacts of these plans, the meeting was informed that implementation of the short term plan would generate an additional income of Rs21 billion per annum. The medium term plan would generate an additional income of Rs18 billion per annum whereas the long term plan, on execution, would generate an income of Rs22 billion.

The policy clearly defines the roles and responsibilities of agriculture, irrigation and other allied departments with regard to achieve its goal.

It encompasses all the allied sectors of agriculture including food grain, fruits, vegetables, livestock and dairy products, fisheries, oil seeds and others. The policy provides a comprehensive strategy for increasing these products.

The policy also stresses the need for modern research in the field of agriculture and suggests measures to develop linkages among the government, academia, private sector and partner organisations. Similarly, the policy proposes establishment of agri-business development authority in the province.

Stressing the need for implementing the policy in letter and spirit, the chief minister directed the planning department to arrange the required funding for the implementation of the action plan.

He also directed the agriculture department to enhance its working capacity to get the action plan implemented. Similarly, he ordered the irrigation department to devise a plan along with timelines within two weeks for progress on dam construction projects.


_Published in Dawn, December 24th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt finalizes first-ever food security policy*

December 26, 2020

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has finalised its first-ever Food Security Policy to ascertain food security in the province.

The final draft of the policy was presented to Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan in a meeting, who agreeing to the draft, approved the policy in principle and directed the authorities concerned to present the same in the upcoming meeting of the provincial cabinet on Monday for final approval

The policy is aimed at attaining sustainable food security, poverty alleviation and generates employment opportunities through achieving higher sustainable economic growth in the province.

It was further informed that short-term plan would be of two to three years duration which would cost around Rs56.00 billion and medium-term plan would be of four to seven years with an estimated cost of Rs109.00 billion whereas the long-term plan would be of eight to ten years to be implemented with an estimated cost of Rs70.00 billion. Under the short-term plan 19 different initiatives/measures had been proposed to increase agricultural products in the province.

Similarly, 24 different initiatives including construction of small dams, raising of the existing dams, development of maximum command areas of these dams and others have been proposed under the mid-term plan whereas nine various measures including construction of large dams, cultivation of olive plants at vast scale and others have been proposed under the long-term plan.

With reference to estimated impacts of these plans, it was informed that application of the short-term plan would yield an additional income of Rs21.00 billion per annum, the mid-term plan would generate an additional income of Rs18.00 billion per annum whereas the long-term plan, on application, would yield an income of Rs22.00 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gomal Medical College Dera Ismail Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P declares emergency in light of cold snap*

Relief Department directs DCs to establish shelters for homeless

December 28, 2020

PESHAWAR: The provincial government has imposed an emergency in the province due to the on-going cold spell that has sent temperatures below freezing point at many places.

The Relief, Rehabilitation and Settlement Department has issued a notification to the district administrations, enabling them to establish temporary shelters for those who have fallen victim to the situation in the province.

It has also directed the district authorities to establish shelters for the homeless people and make available proper heating as well as provide them three hot meals. The notification further directed to shifting people who were living in houses with depilated buildings in the hills stations to these shelters in the event of heavy snowfall and torrential rains.

Deputy Commissioners in each district have the authority under the emergency to either establish new shelters or reopen the existing shelters and use it for the purpose.

The Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA) has been also directed to provide tents and beds for these shelters as soon as possible despite the fact that DCs already have their own stocks of tents and beds in each district which could be used in these shelters.

They have been directed to contact DG PDMA in the event of a mass emergency.



Published in The Express Tribune, December 28th, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NESPAK completed Survey and Feasibility report for Dir Chitral Motorway It will be Discussed with KPK govt & Soon stakeholders will agree on the feasibility report. There are 4 interchanges & have 4 tunnels. The longest tunnel is Five (5) kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

𝐆𝐫𝐨𝐮𝐧𝐝𝐛𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐧𝐠 𝐨𝐟 𝐌𝐚𝐢𝐧 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚𝐬 𝐨f 𝐒𝐰𝐚𝐭 𝐌𝐨𝐭𝐨𝐫𝐰𝐚𝐲


DG FWO performed the Groundbreaking of Main Service Areas of Swat Motorway near Katlang on 30 December 2020. Existing temporary facilities will be replaced with good quality proper Main Service Areas facilities for commuters very soon InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*National Freelancer Training Centers to be set up in three districts of KP*


Hamza Zakir
Dec 24 2020

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board (KPITB), Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) and five universities of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have signed multiple agreements for the establishment of National Freelance Training Program (NFTP) centers and the expansion of National Incubation Centers (NICs) in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

According to a press release, the NFTP centers will be established in University of Malakand, Institute of Management Sciences Peshawar and Gomal University Dera Ismail Khan while NICs will be established in Kohat University of Science and Technology and University of Swat.

The MoU signing ceremony was held in Islamabad. Advisor to Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on Science and Information Technology Ziaullah Bangash was the chief guest of the ceremony. Special Assistant to CM KP on Information and PRs and Higher Education Kamran Bangash, Member Provincial Assembly Fasial Amin Gandapur, Federal Secretary on MoITT Shoaib Ahmad Saddiqui, Managing Director KPITB Dr. Sahibzada Ali Mahmud, Director KPITB Asim Jamsheed, Chairman PITB Azfar Manzoor & Vice Chancellors from the aforementioned universities also attended the ceremony.

While addressing the event, Mr. Bangash stated that youth are the agents of change and transformation of any nation. He added that investing in the nation’s youth will open new avenues of economic stability through digital transformation. He added that this partnership will prove to be a stepping stone towards the vision of Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan – a digitally resilient Pakistan.

“Expansion of National Incubation Centers will promote capacity building of universities involved and will provide sustainable income opportunities and play a pivotal role in creating new jobs in KP,” he declared.

Chairman PITB Azfar Manzoor said that the National Freelance Training Program aims to reduce unemployment by providing hands on freelance training to 22,800 individuals through 20 centers across Pakistan. Out of these, three centers in KP will train 1,350 individuals annually to monetize their skills through internet-based freelancing. He stated that National Expansion of NICs will strive towards establishing an entrepreneurial ecosystem in the country.












National Freelancer Training Centers to be set up in three districts of KP


Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board (KPITB), Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) and five universities of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have signed multiple agreements for the establishment of National Freelance Training Program (NFTP) centers and the expansion of National Incubation...



www.techjuice.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium Peshawar Under Construction 
*

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kumrat Cable Car



۔ 
6 kilometre Ski Slopes on each side

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗞𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗺 𝗧𝗮𝗻𝗴𝗶 𝗗𝗮𝗺 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 (𝗦𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲-𝟭)

It is a component of the Federal Govt’s least cost energy generation water storage development strategy, located in North Wazirstan District.

Work on stage-1 is in progress which includes Kaitu Wier Irrigation & Power Component; scheduled for completion by end Nov 2021.

It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW

Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*83.4 MW Kurram Tangi Dam (Stage-1) Project*

Work on stage-1 is in progress which includes Kaitu Wier Irrigation & Power Component; scheduled for completion by end Nov 2021. 

It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project - Under Construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Dam Project - Working on stage-1 is in progress which are scheduled for completion by end of 2021. It will help irrigate 16,830 acres of land in addition to hydel power generation of 18.4 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan inaugurated a new medical ward with 160 beds in Bacha Khan Medical Complex Swabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First foreign firm enters in Rashakai SEZ*
By Gwadar Pro








In a major development, the Special Economic Zone Committee has approved the first Provisional Allotment to a foreign firm as the Zone Enterprise in Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ) in Peshawar. 
The SEZ Committee of Rashakai SEZ has allocated 40 acres of land to Century Steel (Pvt) Ltd., which is owned by M/S Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company, a Chinese conglomerate engaged in manufacturing and sale of Iron and Steel products internationally. Fuzhou Julitaihe International Company owns steel mills in Indonesia, Myanmar, Cambodia, and Ethiopia.

Century Steel Pvt Ltd. plans to invest USD 50 million and will produce 0.25 million tons of steel products in their plant in Rashakai SEZ. The project will consume 45 MW of electricity and employ 1000 manpower directly and indirectly. Resources from China have been mobilized and Chinese engineers and personnel are setting up a site office to execute the project without delay. 

Hassan Daud Butt, CEO KPBOIT & SEZA has termed the development as momentous, saying it has heralded the dawn of the industrialization of KP as the first Zone Enterprise from China has been admitted to the Rashakai SEZ. “A lot of applications have been received for plots and many industries will be starting construction shortly at the Zone,” he added. 

“Rashakai Special Economic Zone is welcoming industries like Pharmaceutical, Textile, Food & Beverages, Steel, and various engineering-related industries. This initiative by the Government of KP will provide direct & indirect job opportunities to 200,000 locals of the region once the SEZ is fully colonized. Investment of multi-billion is expected by industrialists from Pakistan and abroad. Online applications for RSEZ is open and applications of hundreds of acres have already been received,” he added. 

Rashakai SEZ comes under the CPEC umbrella and is the first Industrial Cooperation Project between China and Pakistan. The 1000 acre SEZ will create 200,000 direct and indirect jobs and attract PKR 347 bn of investment. 10 MW of electricity at the Zone has been arranged through an 11 kV feeder. Work is in progress on the 160 MW, 132 KV grid station. Due to its excellent location on Motorway and proximity to Torkham Border and Central Asia, the Zone is expected to be the game-changer for Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Pakistan.

On 14 September 2020, Pakistan and Chinese companies signed a Development Agreement (DA) for the purpose of preparing Special Economic Zone (SEZ) at Rashakai. Prime Minister of Pakistan Imran Khan was present on the occasion. 

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zone Development Management Company (KPEZDMC) and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) signed a DA agreement for undertaking development work at Rashakai SEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt to establish 10 economic zones across province
*
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has planned to establish at least 10 economic zones across the province in the next decade under the Industrial Policy, 2020, after the provincial cabinet’s approval of the policy in this regard last month.

According to local media outlets that reviewed the policy, the proposed zones include Rashkai Special Economic Zone and Nowshera Economic Zone Extension and *will be set up in Jalozai, Nowshera, Chitral, Mohmand, Ghazi, Darband, Swat, Buner and Shakas areas*, while the establishment of two special economic zones (SEZs) under public-private partnership (PPP) in the next five years has been planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Completion date... 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has completed the construction of Kundal Dam in Swabi, meant to irrigate over 13,000 acres of barren land and become another tourists attraction of the province.

Kundal dam in Swabi would also control floods during the monsoon season and meet the water needs of locals. Tourists will enjoy the beauty of the dam. Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government has completed it’s construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Timergara Khar MamadGat Road is 71 km long road which starts from Mamad Gat (Mohmand), passes through Bajaur District and ends at Timergara (Lower Dir).

PM Imran Khan performed the groundbreaking in Sep 2020 & it will be completed by June 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Miranshah , North Waziristan*

New Housing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

New Modern Bus Terminal, Miranshah.
By Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Park, Miranshah, North Waziristan, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to visit South Waziristan tomorrow*

ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan is set to visit South Waziristan tomorrow (Wednesday) to attend a ceremony of Kamyab Jawan Programme as the chief guest.

The premier will participate in a ceremony of cheque distribution under the Kamyab Jawan Programme and will give cheques for loans to the youth of the area.

The prime minister will be accompanied by the chief minister and governor of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
PM Imran Khan will also be briefed about development projects in Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PM says 3G/4G internet services to start in Waziristan from today*

Dawn.com
January 20, 2021

 






Prime Minister Imran Khan, during a visit to Wana on Wednesday, announced that 3G/4G internet services will become operational in South Waziristan. — DawnNewsTV



Prime Minister Imran Khan, during a visit to Wana, announced that 3G/4G internet services will become operational in Waziristan from today (Wednesday).

The premier made the remarks while addressing a cheque distribution ceremony for the successful applicants of the Kamyab Jawan Loan Scheme and the Youth Internship Scheme.
"I know that 3G and 4G is important for education and development [...] this was a huge demand of the youth, one that was justified," he said, as participants of the ceremony cheered.

The prime minister went on to explain that "security issues" were a major reason in the delay behind providing 3G/4G internet services.

"[India] is trying its best to spread terror in Pakistan. We know of their efforts to spread chaos in Balochistan [...] we have all the knowledge. Even in Waziristan, they are trying to instigate the youth against Pakistan. So that is why there was a problem regarding 3G/4G services which terrorists could also use."

"But I spoke to my security agencies [...] we agreed that we need to be cognisant of terrorists using this facility. Despite this, we also thought that it is the need of our young people and that is why this service will become operational from today."

The prime minister stated that approximately 70 per cent of the population lived below the poverty line in Waziristan. "That is why we have the Ehsaas programme, the aim of which is to uplift those living below the poverty line by giving them cash stipends and scholarships."

He assured the people of Waziristan that the government was fully committed towards working for their welfare. "Whoever you voted for, it doesn't make a difference to us. We will try to uplift this area and provide whatever facilities we can," he said, adding that the government was working on bringing an "olive revolution" in the area.

"This is the best area for growing olive trees. We have carried out a survey and will start planting trees next month which we will hand over to the people."

He said that people's income will increase drastically due to the olive trees, resulting in them not having to travel abroad for jobs.



*'Govt's philosophy to uplift deprived people, areas'*


The premier began his address by giving a message to the people of Waziristan. "The philosophy of my government is that we focus on uplifting those people and areas that have been left behind. No one is here to ask for votes or to make promises that are made during election campaigns."

He said that by receiving technical education, young people can uplift their families and the country. "So first education and then employment is the biggest challenge." He said that the 'war on terror' had caused the most damage in Waziristan.

"The Kamyab Jawan programme, under which we distributed cheques today, is just the beginning. We will try our best to focus our energies here and in Balochistan."

He added that the government will try to help the youth as much as possible in finding employment opportunities.

PM Imran said that he was aware of the "passion" of the people, acknowledging that it was a tough task to merge these areas with Pakistan. "Time will prove that this was an excellent decision for the future of the people of the region."

He said that the demands of the people mostly concerned the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa chief minister and governor. "That is why I have asked them to be here today. For sure, most of your demands are valid and legitimate."

During his address, the prime minister also touched upon respect for elders in tribal districts. "I know about your history and I agree with you on this. Even in our religion, elders are respected. In tribal areas they play a special role."

He said that the Alternate Dispute Resolution (ADR) system, which is essentially the jirga system, would consist of elders. "We are just changing the name, you will take decisions," he said, assuring the people that the government was aware of the people's traditions.

The prime minister also directed Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Youth Affairs Usman Dar — who was also present on the occasion — to increase the number of scholarships being provided to the people of the region.

He also directed KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan to take notice of the people's issues, adding that the people of the region will also receive health insurance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Police stations linked with new system of live supervision*


The Frontier Post
January 22, 2021



PESHAWAR: The Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Dr. Sanaullah Abbasi was Friday told that all 33 police stations of Peshawar have been linked with new system of live supervision.

He was told this during a visit to Police Command Control Centre at Police Station, East Cantonment Peshawar.
Capital City Police Officer (CCPO), Ahsan Abbas and SSP Operations Mansoor Aman accompanied the IGP on this occasion. The IGP was given a detailed briefing about the installation of new CCTV systems at police stations.

The IGP was informed that cameras had been installed in police lock-ups, Muharrar and SHO offices in all the police stations and had been linked with central control room for effective supervision of the police stations.

The IGP was further briefed that along with direct supervision recording are also being made through these cameras.

The IGP was told that SHO, Muharrar offices and police lockups could be directly supervised via these CCTV cameras which would ensure to stop forthwith alleged police high handedness and public complaints at Thana level.

Later on, the IGP visited the Police Command and Control Center where he was given a detailed briefing about the various sections including communication, supervision and monitoring.

The IGP interacted with the police officials of the control room and briefed himself about the monitoring system and police response in case of any incident.

Earlier, the IGP was given practical demonstration of live monitoring of police lockups, SHO and Muharrar offices through cameras installed in different police stations from the control room of CPO Peshawar.

Speaking on the occasion the IGP Dr. Sanaullah Abbasi appreciated the launching of the new system and said that technology-driven policing was the need of the hour.

The IGP said that the whole world had been captured in the eye of the camera and thus made it imperative that the police should also fully equip itself with modern technology to meet the modern-day challenges in a befitting manner.

The IGP maintained that now police was one click away from the public and installation of CCTV cameras in police establishment reflect the priority and positive attitude and thinking of the police force which was purely aimed to restore the dignity of the common people and provide them friendly atmosphere at thana level.

The IGP pointed out that his single point agenda was to serve the oppressed, depressed and suppressed sections of the society and the police had no option but would have to come up to the attached expectations of the people at all costs.

It may be recalled that as per directives of the IGP CCTV cameras are being installed in all police establishments and this process would be completed very soon and would thus pave the way for strict check and balance on police and would usher a new era of best policing in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Movability of rickshaw, taxi on BRT’s route: PHC directs Secy to submit detail report*


The Frontier Post
January 21, 2021

Humayun Khan

PESHAWAR: Peshawar High Court (PHC) has directed Secretary Transport Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to submit detail report in case regarding movability of Rickshaws and Taxis on Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) route before court, on Thursday.

The petitioners seeking movability of rickshaws on BRT route because transport department is restricting rickshaws and taxis from main road.

Additional Advocate General (AAG) informed honorable court that three meeting had been held among rickshaws union and transport department and requested for granting more to resolve the issue.

However, the counsel for petitioner stated that 15 to 20 meeting have been held among the rickshaw union and respondent but the grievances of petitioner is not addressed.

During the hearing Chief Justice PHC Justice Qaiser Rashid remarked that BRT have problems on daily basis like one day it catches fire and other day BRT services are disrupted due to strike over salaries.

Chief Justice Qaiser Rashid remarked that if BRT services are suspended then what will be the alternative?

Secretary Transport Khyber Pakhtunkhwa informed PHC that the issue is discussed at high forums and different recommendations are under consideration. Secretary transport also informed that from University to Karkhano and in Cant department can allow the rickshaws and taxis.

Secretary transport further said that from Chamkani to city on Grand Trunk (GT) road rickshaws and taxis will not be allowed. He added that BRT services have been extended to feeder routes which facilitate public.

Chief Justice PHC Justice Qaiser Rashid remarked that do not take decision from offices and secretariat. Chief Justice also inquired about the alternatives in BRT service for breakdown.

The two-member bench comprising of Chief Justice PHC Justice Qaiser Rashid and Justice Nasir Mehfooz directed to resolve and conclude the issue by reaching to everlasting solution and adjourned further hearing till 3 March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam construction colony In progress

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam - Groundbreaking Ceremony at Outlet Portal of Right Bank irrigation Tunnels.
Irrigation Tunnels at Right Bank length are 3.5 km long along with more than 1km long access Tunnel. Similarly one irrigation tunnel is located at left bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel.
These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Hazara Motorway* or M -15 Motorway, is a 180 kilometer controlled-access motorway linking the Burhan Interchange near Hasan Abdal in Punjab province with
Haripur, 
Havelian, 
Abbottabad, 
Mansehra, 
Shinkiari, 
Battagram, 
and Thakot in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s First Ever Motorsports Arena to be Build in KPK*

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to build the Pakistan's first-ever motorsports arena in Kheshgi, Nowshera.

BR Web Desk
23 Nov 2020









Source: Reuters



The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided to build the Pakistan's first-ever motorsports arena in Kheshgi, Nowshera. KPK’s Sports and Tourism Department has created and shared a detailed plan for this mega-project with the the province's Chief Minister Mahmood Khan.

Pakistan has a strong local motorsports fan base, with enthusiasts who do not have a formal platform to learn and experience their passion for this sport. This new arena hopes to offer sports enthusiasts an opportunity to train and practice these motorsports in a state of the art facility.

The model prepared by KPK’s Sports and Tourism Department shows that the arena will features a drag race track, off-road track circuits, asphalt track circuits, practice tracks for on-road and off-road driving, and a go-kart track. The model also plans for a viewing tower with a pavilion that seat 3,000 people.

In addition to this, the model includes plans to offer other facilities such as service stations, garages, petrol station, wash rooms and parking. The arena will also have food courts and shopping malls to host various kinds of leisure activities. Pakwheels.com has also shared the Master Plan for this motorsports arena.











According to KPK's Chief Minister, Mahmood Khan, this new arena will promote sports in the province. The CM has appreciated this new project and has instructed the relevant department to prepare a plan of action to move forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction multipurpose Mohmand Dam Project -800MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

One of the major projects after peace restoration by #PakArmy is the Ghiljo Education Complex in Distt #Orakzai to provide quality education to students of tribal districts.

GEC was constructed in the year 2019 at the cost of Rs. 135.05 million.

1500 students will take benefit from this institution yearly. A masterpiece of modern architecture, the building consists of separate blocks for primary, middle, high and higher secondary school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

75 Km 4 lanes Old Bannu Kohat Road under Construction. Oil and mineral rich land of Karak to see prosperity with the completion of 4 lanes Old Bannu Road project awarded to #FWO by NHA in 2018. A 75 km route between Bannu and Lachi that connects Domail to Khrapa via Banda Daud Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Banjan Khwar River Training plantation, Buner under Billion Tree Tsunami Buner Watershed Division. KP...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW*

-Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)

- Management Consultant: ACE - EGC – TEAM JV

- EPC Contractor: SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt to build cricket stadium in Kalam*

Bureau Report 
February 5, 2021







The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has designed a project for the establishment of an international standard cricket stadium in Kalam. — File


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has designed a project for the establishment of an international standard cricket stadium in Kalam, the famous tourist resort in Swat district.

The proposed stadium will be established on 120 acres already available. The project will be completed with an estimated cost of Rs358 million in two years. Besides other facilities, the proposed stadium will have a capacity to accommodate 6,000 spectators, said an official statement.

Instead of cement concrete, artificial wood will be used in most of construction of the stadium to maintain natural beauty of the area. A meeting to review progress on the proposed project was held with Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair wherein proposed design of the stadium was presented.


The statement said the chief minister directed the concerned authorities for necessary steps to start work on the project. Secretary sports Abid Majeed and DG sports Asfandyar Khattak also attended the meeting.
The meeting was informed that a suitable piece of land measuring over 600 kanals was available in Kalam for construction of sports infrastructure of which only 120 acres were required for the cricket stadium.

Mahmood Khan directed the authorities to design projects for setting up a football ground and park on the access land.

_Published in Dawn, February 5th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National Consultants needs professionals for a Hydropower project in KPK. Interested applicants may email their CV at the following email address.
engr.asifmumtaz142@gmail.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has directed the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) to complete all the arrangements and preparations well in time to perform the groundbreaking of three hundred megawatt Balakot Hydropower Project by March this year.

Presiding over the Policy Board meeting of PEDO in Peshawar, he termed the project a very important project of energy sector in the province. The meeting was informed that three hundred Megawatt Balakot Hydropower Project is a run-of-the-river project located on the river Kunhar.

The total estimated cost of the project is seven hundred and fifty million dollar whereas the total cost of PC-1 approved by ECNEC is more than eighty five billion rupees.

The project will be executed in collaboration with the Asian Development Bank. The Chief Minister hoped that the project, on completion to be a milestone to meet the energy needs of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam -*

The Slope stability works are in progress for the diversion tunnels Inlets. The excavation work for diversion Tunnels are expected to start next at the end of this Months.

The Excavation from Outlet side are already in Progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Agriculture Park with 75 shops constructed by the Pakistan Army in Wana, South Waziristan for sale of agriculture produce and equipment by locals

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Miranshah bus terminal constructed by Pak Army at North Waziristan, in June 2018. The market block has capacity of 16 shops. Miranshah lies on the banks of the Tochi River in a wide valley surrounded by the foothills of the Hindu Kush mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First transit consignment to Central Asia passed through Ghulam Khan crossing yesterday. This route is the shortest between Pakistan's coast & Afghanistan & beyond. Residents of Khost province celebrated this development which will create jobs in Khost & N Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗞𝘂𝗿𝗿𝗮𝗺 𝗧𝗮𝗻𝗴𝗶 𝗗𝗮𝗺 𝗣𝗿𝗼𝗷𝗲𝗰𝘁 (𝗦𝘁𝗮𝗴𝗲-𝟭)

Aerial view of various ongoing works on Stage-1 of this important project shows that works are Alhamdolillah progressing smoothly. 

The project includes construction of Kaitu Weir, Irrigation channels & Power Component

© FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration ceremony of a new type of plantation method “Mayawaki Plantation”, originating from Japan, has been inaugurated in Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa under #10BillionTreeTsunami on the directions of PM Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has directed the departments concerned to take immediate steps to make the newly established Hangu prison functional within a month and prepare PC-I for construction of access road to tourist spot Samana.

He was presiding over a meeting to* review progress on various developmental projects in southern districts of the province,* said an official statement here on Wednesday. Provincial members, MPAs from southern districts and administrative secretaries attended the meeting.

The meeting reviewed enforcement of the decisions made in the previous meeting regarding implementation of development schemes and addressing public issues in southern districts. The meeting was directed to include establishment of wildlife park in Bannu in the next Annual Development Programme.

The meeting was informed that a total of 42 decisions were made and directives were issued in the previous meeting out of which 11 decisions were implemented completely and enforcement of 26 decisions was in progress while implementation of some of the decisions was delayed.

The chief minister asked the quarters concerned to ensure posting of doctors and other allied staff in the newly established Doaba hospital in Hangu and make the hospital fully operational within two weeks. He asked them to identify suitable land for establishing park in Hangu.



> Mahmood Khan directs officials to prepare PC-I for access road to tourist spot Samana


The meeting was informed that public health engineering department identified 79 clean drinking water schemes in Dera Ismail Khan, 119 in Bannu, 24 in Tank and 124 in Lakki Marwat to resolve the issue of water shortage in the southern districts.

It was told that two kilometres new supply line was laid to resolve the issue of low gas pressure in Kohat whereas survey was completed for supply of gas to Mohmmadzai, Sher Kot, Nusratkhel and Alizai areas.

The estimated cost of the projects was Rs2.2 billion.

Similarly, survey has been completed for provision of gas to Semi Kot and Kotqalander union councils in Bannu.

Survey has been completed for restoration and solarisation of tubewells in Bannu.

The meeting was told that establishment of secondary and middle schools for girls in Bannu was included in the current scheme of education department whereas feasibility study for the establishing girls degree college was completed.

Work on the revamping of district headquarters hospitals in Bannu and Lakki Marwat would be started very soon. Work on girls degree college in Usterzai was completed and it would be handed over to the department by June this year.

_Published in Dawn, February 18th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam.... 800 MW
*

On 22nd Feb, 2021, another achievement registered at Mohmand Dam. The Excavation works from Inlet of Diversion Tunnel no.2 has been commenced.

The diversion tunnels are key line of the project to timely divert the river flow and start the main dam construction. The working from 4 location on twin diversion tunnels are in progress and lay down a solid foundation for the diverting the river flow.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi HPP ,Chitral *

Lawi HPP of installed capacity of 69 MW is under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy. 

A fixed concrete weir is situated on Shishi River near Lao Nissar village to divert 20 m³/s discharge of water to a headrace tunnel which will carry it to surge shaft near Lawi Village from where pressure shaft and pressure tunnel will bring these flows down to the Powerhouse.

The releases from the powerhouse will be carried to Chitral River through a concrete lined tailrace channel. 

The power will be transmitted to National Grid through Loop-in Loop-out interconnection with 132 kV double circuit transmission of Golen-Gol HPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A total of 311 Mini hydroelectric projects have been completed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and 672 more are to be initiated in the second phase of Prime Minister’s Access to Clean Energy Investment Program *( PMACENIP ).






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has obtained the license of its separate transmission company for electricity delivery and distribution.*

NEPRA approves to set tariffs in connection with sales of 40 megawatt Koto Hydropower Project and 69 MW Levi Power Project -

Peshawar: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has acquired a regular license to run Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Transmission and Grid Company for the betterment of electricity distribution and delivery system in the province.

In this context, the Federal Institute of National Electric Power Regulatory Authority (Nepra) has approved Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to issue a license to run its transmission and distribution company.

After the license is issued under Section 18 A of Nepra, the electricity generated from hydropower plants in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will be linked to the transmission and grid system and will also be included in the national grid while transmission and grid system in the province. Uninterrupted supply of electricity will also be made possible.

Furthermore, Nepra has also approved the 40-megawatt koto hydro power project to set tariffs for sales of electricity generated from district Lower Dir and 69-MW Levi Hydro Power Project in Chitral District.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government is all set to start construction work on the Balakot Hydropower Project, the largest hydropower project in the province, on the Kunar River in Mansehra district.

According to Chief Minister’s Advisor on Energy, Himayatullah Khan, the power project will be completed within the next seven years with the financial support of the Asian Development Bank (ADB). 

Once completed, it will earn an annual income of Rs15 billion as well as creating employment for 1,400 people.

The adviser said the issue of land acquisition for the project is being settled and special attention is being paid to protect the rights of the people affected by the project.

During his visit to Mansehra, Himayatullah Khan visited the sites of both the *300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project and 884 MW Suki Kinari Hydropower Project.*

He was accompanied by the Mansehra deputy commissioner (DC) and other senior officials. The officials reviewed the progress on the ongoing work on Suki Kinari Hydropower Project, the largest project in the province.

Terming the launch of the province’s largest energy project a major achievement of the present provincial government, the adviser hoped that the completion of the two projects would help stabilize the energy sector, national economy and create employment opportunities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CM discuss setup of Oil Refinery in Karak*


The Frontier Post
March 6, 2021


PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan has directed the concerned authorities to take concrete steps to implement the proposed project of setting up of Oil Refinery in Karak district and said that all necessary matters including identification of suitable site and land acquisition be finalized as soon as possible adding that role and responsibilities of all the departments to this effect be defined clearly.

He termed the proposed project as of vital importance for the province and said that the provincial government will provide all the resources to implement the project. He was chairing a meeting regarding the establishment of Oil Refinery in Karak here at Chief Minister’s House the other day. Provincial Minister Akbar Ayub, Secretary Energy and Power Zubair Khan, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister, Shahab Ali shah and other concerned officials attended the meeting.

The meeting reviewed the progress made so far on the project and discussed in detail the future course of action. The meeting was informed that two different sites were under consideration for setting up the oil refinery.

The Chief Minister directed to finalize the site selection process for the project without any delay and take necessary steps for the purchase of land so that the practical work on the project could be started without any delay.

He also directed the energy department to hold a meeting with other concerned departments and to clearly define their roles and responsibilities for implementation of the project.

Mahmood Khan said that since its inception, the provincial government had been working to ensure the optimum utilization of natural resources of the province in order to strengthen the economy of the province and to create employment opportunities for the people adding that the proposed project of Karak Oil Refinery, on completion would add a great deal to the provincial exchequer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs 85bn accord for construction of Balakot Hydropower Project signed.*

In an important development for the country’s energy sector, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has signed a contract agreement for the construction of 300-megawatt Balakot Hydropower Project with a Chinese company.

As per details, the 300 MW power project would be constructed with an estimated cost of Rs 85 billion in a period of six years with financial assistance from the Asian Development Bank.

A ceremony to this effect was held on Tuesday with Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan as chief guest. Concerned authorities from the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization and the Chinese construction company signed the contract agreement to start physical work on the project.
Besides provincial cabinet members Taimur Saleem Jhagra and Himayatullah khan, the event was also attended by the high ups of the provincial energy department.

Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister termed the project “of vital importance for the province and a milestone achievement of the KP government”, adding that the groundbreaking of the project is expected to be performed by the prime minister by the mid of next month.

Mahmood Khan stated that the project, upon completion, would play an important role in boosting industrial activities, creating jobs and developing the province. “During the construction phase, the project will generate around 4,000 job opportunities, whereas upon completion, it is expected to generate a revenue of Rs 14 billion per annum.”

The CM maintained that power generated from the hydropower project would be provided to local industries as well as domestic consumers on relatively cheaper rates. He said that the incumbent provincial government is taking result-oriented steps under a well-devised strategy to ensure optimum utilization of the hydropower potential of the province.

Hydropower projects with a total capacity of 160MW have so far been completed under PEDO, whereas work on various other projects with a total capacity of 216MW is under progress, the CM noted.

Photo Credit .. PEDO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CM wants Balakot hydropower project start by mid-April.*

CM Mahmood Khan has directed the Energy and Power Department to finalise arrangements for groundbreaking of Balakot hydropower project by mid-April.

He said groundbreaking of the mega project was expected to be performed by Prime Minister Imran Khan.

An official handout said he was chairing a meeting regarding arrangements being made for the groundbreaking of Balakot hydropower project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) met on Thursday under the chairmanship of Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue, Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh, approved various development projects including water and road infrastructure schemes.

Finance Ministry, ECNEC approved Rs.13,260 million Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Human Capital Investment Project (Health Component) to be sponsored and executed by the Department of Health, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and funded by the World Bank - IDA amounting to Rs.13,260 million.

The project envisages improving availability, utilization and quality of primary healthcare facilities in four districts of KPK and would cover local population of about 8.4 million and 500,000 refugee population.

The Committee approved the above project with the direction that the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa would be responsible for the smooth implementation and working of the project after its completion.

The KP Government would ensure viability and sustainability of the proposed project in the long-run.

The ECNEC approved a summary regarding construction of additional 02-lanes and widening/rehabilitation of existing 02-lane carriageway of Shikarpur-Rajanpur section of Indus Highway N-55 to be executed by the National Highway Authority (NHA).

The project would be sponsored by the Ministry of Communications and ADB with the total cost of Rs.44,703.890 million including Rs.4470.390 (GOP share) and Rs.40,233.50 (ADB share).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*TransPeshawar Launches the Bike-Sharing Service for the 1st Time in Pakistan*

After the Successful Run of Bus Rapid Transit (BRT), TransPeshawar in Partnership with LMKR Launches the second Phase of the BRT Project- Zu Bicycle

Islamabad, March 11, 2021 — TransPeshawar launched the Zu-bicycle-sharing service today in a ceremony held at the Peshawar University. In a company statement, TransPeshawar acquired 360 state-of-the-art bicycles docked at 32 stations around Peshawar University and Hayatabad area. The bicycle kiosks installed at each bicycle station will have a facility for customers to view their cards' status and access their credentials. The ceremony was attended by government officials, including the Provincial Minister Transport of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mr. Shah Muhammad Khan.

The statement further added that by adding non-mechanized traffic along the whole hallway and giving first and last-mile networks, the Peshawar BRT would advance contamination-free climate, great wellbeing, and comfort for commuters. Peshawar will be the first city of Pakistan to be using bicycles as public transport in the city. The BRT public transport system's motivation is to expand admittance and utilize public transit while avoiding traffic congestion and lessening carbon emission on Peshawar streets. It is additionally about a manageable, dependable, and practical facility for people in general for quite a long time to follow.

On this occasion, Provincial Minister Transport Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mr. Shah Muhammad Khan, said, "The government is determined to fulfill its commitment to provide the best public transport system to the people of Peshawar." Said the Provincial Minister KPK. "Now it's your turn to use the public transport as responsible citizens of the country," he said.

The registration to avail of this service has begun since the start of the month. The initiative is lauded by the public, including the university students who would now be conveniently reaching the last mile of their destination by using Zu-bicycle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Girls' school in Orakzai Agency has been completed by Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=475894333531087

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa becoming a hub for local and foreign investment






2000+ local and foreign investors keen to invest in prioritised Rashakai Special Economic Zone. PM Imran Khan to officially inaugurated Rashakai SEZ soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372860769625378817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PROJECT UPDATE: 𝗦𝘄𝗮𝘁 𝗘𝘅𝗽𝗿𝗲𝘀𝘀𝘄𝗮𝘆
Alhamdulillah Swat Expressway is now ready to make your road trip an easy and comfortable ride. The scenic expressway is being formally inaugurated today
𝗙𝗪𝗢 - 𝗦𝘂𝘀𝘁𝗮𝗶𝗻𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗘𝘅𝗰𝗲𝗹𝗹𝗲𝗻𝗰𝗲.
#SwatMotorway #FWO #construction #development #SwatPakistan
courtesy
FWOOfficial








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=449433266303483

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Lawi_Hydropower_Project
The project is owned by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization PEDO.
-Expected completion date: 1-09-2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The government is making all-out efforts to include the #Chashma Right Bank Lift Canal (CRBC) project in the China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

According to a statement issued on Sunday, the technical and financial evaluation for a feasibility study, engineering design and PC-I of the CRBC has been completed.

In this regard, KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan held a meeting to review the progress of the project, wherein he was informed that once completed the CRBC would prove a game changer for the agriculture sector in the province........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Peshawar based journalists also visited along with Chairman WAPDA Access Tunnel of Mohmand Dam for swift excavation of Diversion Tunnels has been completed, while construction work is in progress simultaneously on 9 different sites of the project. Mohmand Dam Project Director and General Manager Muhammad Javed Afridi, Security and Land Acquisition & Resettlement Director General Brigadier Imtiaz Hussain, representatives of the consultants and the contractors were also present on the occasion.

The Chairman was briefed that excavation work on main dam, spillway, power intake, diversion tunnels and re-regulation pond is under way in addition to construction work on irrigation tunnel, access roads, project colony and offices. The baily bridge across River Swat is also being constructed for mobilization of construction machinery, workforce and equipment on both banks of the river.

Reviewing construction activities at the project, WAPDA Chairman said that Mohmand Dam, like all other water and hydropower projects, is instrumental for economic stability of Pakistan and social development in the country, Khyber Pakhtunknwa in particular, therefore, timely completion of this project is of paramount importance. 

*He directed the project management to gear up their efforts the purpose. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Nowshera districts.*

Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly electricity annually to the National Grid. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose.

Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion. The progress and prosperity of the locals residing in the project area is one of the top most priorities. Hence, a hefty amount of Rs. 4.53 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures for socio-economic development in the project area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Labour-intensive industries top priority at Rashakai SEZ*



*



*

Labours busy at work in Rashakai Special Economic Zone. [Photo/Tahir Ali] 
by Tahir Ali

PESHAWAR: Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ), a flagship project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), has attracted thousands of investors; however, in the first phase, preference will be given to ‘labour-intensive industries’ and companies that could positively balance Pakistan’s trade, according to Abdul Karim Tordher, Special Assistant to Chief Minister KP on Industries.

Talking exclusively to Gwadar pro, Abdul Karim Tordher said that an area of 700 acres would be developed in the first phase at RSEZ. “Against the available 700 acres of plots, we have received 0ver 2000 applications from local investors,” he said and added that all investors are from private sectors. According to him, out of 700 acres of land, Century Steel of China has acquired 40 acres of land and began working while many other foreign investors have shown interest to invest in RSEZ.


“Initially, preference would be given to labor-intensive industries like garments and textile as well as other industries that can positively balance Pakistan’s trade (increase exports), use indigenous raw materials, have import substitutions and can bring robotic and hybrid technologies to the country,” Mr. Tordher said and he added other general industries would be entertained in the next phase.

Talking about the development of RSEZ, Mr. Tordher said that an access road of 3.2 kilometers from Wali Interchange, Motorway-1 to the economic zone’s zero point is ready to use. The 10 megawatts electricity has been linked with the zone while work over main 60 MW electricity line from Mardan to RSEZ is going in full swing.









Access road from Motorway-1 to RSEZ zero point. [Photo/Tahir Ali] 


According to him, a total of 210 megawatts of electricity is the overall requirement of RSEZ. For phase I, the requirement of electricity is 70 MW, which is needed for the infrastructure and construction of the industries.

Abdul Karim Tordher said that work over the gas pipeline to RSEZ is also in progress. After the completion of the pipeline, the RSEZ will get 30 million metric cubic feet per day. “The work will be completed before the end of 2021,” he said.
“Pakistan Army troops have been deployed at RSEZ to ensure the security of all the investors,” Mr. Tordher added. 

Speaking about the inauguration of RSEZ, he said that Prime Minister Imran Khan was due to inaugurate the zone on March 27; however, the groundbreaking did not take place as the Prime Minister was tested positive for Covid-19. “The inauguration would be marked, as the Prime Minister is fully recovered,” he said and added, “Even without a formal groundbreaking, development at RSEZ is going at full speed”.

RSEZ is located at a very important location of the country. The zone is connected to all provinces of the country via motorway, highways, airport, dry port and railway line. Due to its proximity to Torkham, Pak-Afghan border, RSEZ possesses great importance and becomes flagship project of the CPEC. “RSEZ’s real goal would be to increase trade with Afghanistan and beyond the Central Asian states,” Abdul Karim Tordher told ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Hydro Power Project*
Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, 

Excavation works has been started at Inlet Portal of Left Bank irrigation Tunnel
Irrigation Tunnel at Right Bank length is 3.5 km long along with more than 1km long access Tunnel. Similarly one irrigation tunnel is located at Right bank which is almost 5 km long with 746m access tunnel.
These tunnels will provide irrigation water to the area and small powerhouse is proposed to generate 4.3MW power from these tunnels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prototype of 4x4 Ambulances for 5 KP Rescue 1122 tourist stations at Kaghan, Ayubia, Thandiani, Bamburet and Kumrat is now completed. 

Each station will have 2 ambulances, fire vehicles and snow clearance equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Chinese company to carry out marketing for Rashakai SEZ*










https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app
*APP*
April 03, 2021


The China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) would carry out the marketing campaign for the Rashakai Special Economic Zone under China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) expressing interest to work with the Board of Investment in this regard.

In a meeting with Minister for Planning Development and Special Initiatives Asad Umar here on Friday, the CRBC Vice President Sun Yaoguo along with a delegation said that external marketing of the SEZ to local and foreign investors was crucial for its full operationalization.

The meeting reviewed the Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) and CRBC’s mega-project Karachi Coastal Comprehensive Development Zone. The vice president of CRBC stated that the development work of Rashakai SEZ was being carried out at a fast pace and to that end the necessary resources had already been mobilized.

He assured the minister that the timelines for the projects would be strictly observed. The minister said that the industrial cooperation was the need of CPEC and the government was keen to see early completion of the project and the ministry of energy had already expedited the work on supply of electricity and gas to the SEZ.

He said that BOI would fully cooperate with CRBC for effective marketing of the SEZ. Asad Umar said that it was the first time in Pakistan that the foreign developer would be marketing an Industrial zone. He hoped that CRBC would be able to attract substantial investment in the SEZ from Chinese investors.

During the meeting Mr. Sun also briefed about CRBC’s mega project Karachi Costal Comprehensive Development Zone in collaboration with the Ministry of Maritime Affairs and the government of Sindh.
He said that the project would add substantially to the city’s economy landscape and would be generating employment opportunity for a very large number of populations of the city.

The minister said that the Karachi Costal Development Project was an important project and the federal cabinet had approved the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU).

It will give a boost to the business and technology sectors and provide employment opportunities to the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in Rashakai Special Economic Zone.
CRBC, a Chinese firm had entered into an agreement with Pakistan under CPEC to promote foreign investments for development and marketing in Rashakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Federal Minister Asad Umar and Asim Saleem Bajwa at the reception ceremony of first consignment, carrying equipment and machinery for Century Steel at Karachi Port, for setting up of a steel mill in *Rashakai Special Economic Zone.* He said the Chinese company called Century Steel would set up a steel mill at the Rashakai economic zone with an investment of $240 million. The mill would produce about 1.5 million tonnes of steel per year.

During the construction phase of the project over 600 Pakistanis would get jobs while in the second phase more than 1,000 people would be provided employment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Tangi Dam ( Stage-1 )

Work on Feeder Tunnel (1.4 Km), Power House and Spaira Ragha Canal is in full swing. Overall progress is 57%. All efforts are being made to complete project within timeframe in a challenging security environment. 
Credits: FWO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cleanliness Standards Of Peshawar City In 1942.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Main Contractor of Mohmand Dam CGGC is looking for heavy machinery operators/Drivers for the Project.

Kindly share your details at the following:
piaoronghui@qq.com or 
WhatsApp: +92-332 8992143
+92-345 9499221

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After Torkham , a transit trade was inaugurated for the first time at Ghulam Khan border in the tribal district of North Waziristan . After the transit trade , the Ghulam Khan border will be traded to Central Asia . After Ghulam Khan border was opened , two vehicles of the transit trade arrived from Karachi . Khan Departed to Kabul at the border . 

In the opening ceremony was attended by Minister Relief Iqbal Waziristan , Provincial Minister for Transport Shah Muhammad , Deputy Commissioner North Waziristan and Tribal leaders . 

The launch of transit trade at Ghulam Khan border will become a source of economic prosperity for Waziristan and Pak Afghan . N further to bilateral trade thousand local people will get employment opportunities through transit trade at Ghulam Khan border .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Sports Complex Kohat* up-gradation will be completed by June 2021.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government establishing Sports Complex in all regions of the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction of new 90 OPD and Procedure Rooms in *Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar* enters final stages. The new OPD will be inaugurated by CM KP Mahmood Khan in this month.

1. 90 OPD and Procedure rooms in Khyber Teaching Hospital
2. Pathology Laboratory
3. Blood Bank
4. Laundry
5. CSSD
6. Pharmacy department
7. Khyber Bank
8. Cafeteria


Cost :: 700 million rupees
Area :: 110,000 square feet

Inauguration by 30th April

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

DOLSAR Engineering Inc. Co. has signed a new contract to provide Consultancy Services for Preparing Kurram Tangi Integrated Water Resources Development Project in Pakistan. 

Main project components include a 98-meter-high concrete faced rockfill dam located across the Kurram River in North Waziristan in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Province, three hydroelectric powerhouses with combined installed capacity of 65MW, two diversion weirs, 

Thal irrigation canal and remodeling of the existing Civil/Kankot and Marwat/Right Bank irrigation canals. Combined, these canals were envisaged to cover a total cultivable command area of 140,000 ha. The project is financed by the Asian Development Bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Balakot Hydropower Project -300MW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The extension of Baran Dam in Bannu district which will bring thousands acres of barren land under cultivation in the area and will also serve as a tourist spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Contract signing of Grid Interconnection Studies for Lawi Hydropower Project, Chitral
Credits: PEDO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jaggran-I Hydropower Project is operational since October 2000 with 05 Pelton Turbines and providing electricity to Peshawar Electricity Supply Company (PESCO) through 132 KV Muzaffarabad Grid Station. 

There are total 06 Hydropower Projects proposed on Jaggran Nullah. Jaggran-I is completed while Jaggran-II is about to complete. Jaggran-III is at the EPC stage reportedly while Saudi Arabia to fund Jaggran-IV which shall be started by the end of 2022. 

Out of 06 projects, Jagran I, II & IV are under public sector whereas, the Jagran– III hydropower project will be a private sector project. Jaggran-V and Jaggran-VI are in the pipeline which shall be started in later stages.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KP government has appointed collectors to acquire land for a 4-lane controlled-access motorway to extend the nearly-completed M-14 motorway to Zhob city of Balochistan.

According to Faisal Amin Gandapur, a member of KP Assembly from the ruling PTI, there was a missing link in the CPEC western route from Yarik area in D.I. Khan district to Zhob district in Balochistan.

The new motorway will complete the controlled-access route from Islamabad to Zhob, which further leads to Karachi and Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

800 MW Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project Under Construction.
Under Construction since September 2019
Gross Storage 1.2 MAF
Annual Energy Production 2,862 GWh
Completion date: May 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

𝐉𝐇𝐏𝐏2 Work on the project continues. 3.95 Km of tunnel excavation has been completed which includes 2.99 Km of Headrace Tunnel. Besides tunnels, earthwork of Weir flow section has also been completed and being prepared for structural works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar to get Pakistan’s First innovation park*

As part of the KP 4.0 digital agenda, KPK's advisor to the Chief Minister on Science and Technology, Zia Ullah Bangash, announced Thursday that Pakistan's first innovation park would be built in Peshawar. 

The park will hold offices for a variety of IT firms, allowing several tech companies to collaborate and share expertise and skills.

According to the minister, the “KP 4.0 Connecting The Dots” is a 10-years vision for science, technology, and innovation, meant to align Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with challenges and opportunities of the 4th industrial revolution and provide the best possible opportunities in the science and technology sector to the youth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jagran-II Hydropower Project - 48MW
Work on the project continues.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government inaugurated Corona Ward in Women and Children Hospital in 
Charsadda. Corona Ward consists of 9 ICU beds and 120 HDU beds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is not Europe, China or North4 America ...
This is newly built Swat motorway in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Visit to Rashakai SEZ along with Chinese Ambassador HE Nong Rong.

KP Govt well represented. SEZ progressing well, provision of amenities, including power, gas, access road, security wall as per envisaged timelines.1st Chinese industry laid its foundations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*200 bedded Women and Children Hospital in Charsadda is now open for public;*

Currently it’s been used for Corona patients where ICU and HDU beds have been put in place.
This hospital will reduce the burden on Peshawar hospitals and improve healthcare services in Charsadda.














.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to inaugurate various projects in KP tomorrow*







https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
April 20, 2021


Prime Minister Imran Khan will pay a day-long visit to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) provincial capital Peshawar where he will inaugurate several development projects.

He will be accompanied by Federal Communication Minister Murad Saeed and SAPM on Health Dr Faisal Sultan.

According to Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Information, Kamran Bangash, PM Khan will visit Peshawar, Nowshera tomorrow to inaugurate several development projects.

During the Peshawar visit, PM Khan will inaugurate new OPD block in Khyber Teaching Hospital. He will also inaugurate a paraplegic centre in the Hayatabad area of Peshawar, said Bangash.

He further said that PM will lay the foundation stone of the Peshawar-Darra Adam Khel road project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> According to Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Information, Kamran Bangash, PM Khan will visit Peshawar, *Nowshera* tomorrow to inaugurate several development projects



This is IK's third visit ( I think so, maybe 4th) of nowshera since he became PM.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong called on Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Shah Farman in Peshawar.

During the meeting, the Governor apprised the ambassador about investment opportunities in five extraordinary fields of the province. These fields include olives, honey, fresh and dry fruits, saffron and precious stones.

He said investment in these fields will create vast employment opportunities, eventually resulting in economic growth.

The Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong showed great interest in working in the said five fields for investment. He expressed full support of the embassy for promoting the natural resources of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa with Chinese investment companies.

Chairman China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority Lt Gen (r) Asim Saleem Bajwa was also present on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

NOWSHERA, April 21 (APP): Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday terming provision of shelter to the common man as a basic responsibility of the State said the government’s low-cost housing projects would benefit the weaker segment of society.

Addressing here at the foundation-stone laying ceremony of Jalozai Apartments for low-income groups, the prime minister said the project aimed at providing shelter to the underprivileged segment of society, particularly the working class and labourers.

Imran Khan said the government would provide Rs 300,000 subsidy on each house while the buyer would pay easy mortgage instalments to get the ownership rights.

He said with the government’s efforts, a long-delayed foreclosure law was settled that resulted in an agreement with banks on mortgage financing, which was the key factor in the materialization of the project.
.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: The provincial government departments utilised 62 per cent funds of Annual Development Programme (ADP) released till the third quarter of the current fiscal.

A statement issued here said that the third quarter review meeting of ADP, which was chaired by Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, was briefed about the allocation, release and utilisation of funds besides monitoring and evaluation of development schemes.

The meeting was told that so far Rs124 billion funds of ADP were utilised by different departments. Chief Secretary Dr Kazim Niaz, Additional Chief Secretary Shakeel Qadir Khan and administrative secretaries attended the meeting.

The statement said that during the second quarter, 51 per cent of funds were utilised. During the third quarter, utilisation of funds reached 62 per cent, showing an improvement of 11 per cent.

The meeting was told that the ratio of fund release and utilisation remained at the highest level, during the financial years 2019-20 and 2020-21.

Eleven projects were approved by central development working party and 252 projects were approved by provincial development working party whereas 112 projects were approved by departmental development working party during the third quarter of the current financial year.

The meeting was told that 621 of the total 800 development projects would be completed till the end of the current financial year. It was informed that 2,246 monitoring reports were generated during the ongoing financial year regarding development schemes.

The industries department topped the list with 100 percent utilisation of funds, followed by energy department with 82 per cent utilisation and transport departments stood third by utilising 79 percent funds.

The meeting was informed that Rs10.43 billion was released to elementary and secondary education, Rs6.8 billion to higher education, Rs15 billion to health, Rs20 billion to road, Rs11 billion to irrigation and Rs5.7 billion was released to sports and tourism department whereas Rs124 billion was released for all the development projects during the third quarter.

The chief minister termed utilisation of funds satisfactory. However, he stressed the need for 100 per cent utilisation of funds by the end of financial year.

He said that timely completion of development projects was top priority of government.

He directed the administrative heads of the departments to ensure completion of projects within the stipulated time period so that people could benefit from them without any delay.

Published in Dawn, April 21st, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Banda - Construction work of Girgri Road Kirk continues.

Banda - Girgri Road is important for linking district Karak and Hangu district. Road construction will further boost business activities in Tehsil Banda Daud Shah and Mohlqa areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan has inaugurated the construction and restoration of important highways.

Chitral- Boni Mastuj Shandoor Road's - improvement and restoration
Peshawar - Darra Adam Khel National Highway - improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan inaugurated the new OPD block in Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar..


1. 90 OPD and Procedure rooms
2. Pathology Laboratory
3. Blood Bank
4. Laundry
5. CSSD
6. Pharmacy department
7. Khyber Bank
8. Cafeteria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tourism is on the rise in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*






Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government installing Camping Pods in different tourists destinations of the province; Camping Pods installed in Malka, Buner.

Malka, Buner is 144 kilometres away from Peshawar and 177 kilometres from Islamabad, at a height of 6000 feet above sea level. Out of 10 pods in Malka, 3 pods have 4 beds and 7 pods have 2 beds each.

KP Government is installing Camping Pods in 10 different sites across the province, and Camping Pods will be installed in 10 more sites across the province in next 12-18 months.

Camping Pods in Malka will be open for booking soon at
www.kptourism.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project - 69 MW*

-Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

- Expected completion date: 1st September, 2023 (Tentative)
- Management Consultant:........................... ACE - EGC – TEAM JV
- EPC Contractor: ...........................................SICHUAN – SARWAR - SILIAN - CHONGQING LUYANG JV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

April 30, 2021 






*The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) in its meeting on Thursday approved 14 projects with the cost of Rs34.14 billion. *


PESHAWAR: The Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) in its meeting on Thursday approved 14 projects with the cost of Rs34.14 billion.

A statement issued here said the online meeting of the forum was chaired by additional chief secretary Shakeel Qadir Khan and attended by officials of the relevant departments.

It said the forum considered 17 schemes of local government, urban development, multi-sectoral development, industries, higher education, elementary and secondary education, water, social welfare and home sectors.

It approved construction of 11 small dams in different parts of the province at the cost of Rs27 billion.

The statement said a revised scheme of PSDP was also cleared by the forum while three schemes were deferred due to deficiencies in project documents and were returned to the respective department for rectification.

The forum approved special integrated area development package for South Waziristan at the cost of Rs2.1 billion.

It also approved landscaping/urban forestry plantation, green belts at motorway, N-5, GT and Jamrud and Ring roads approved under the Peshawar Beautification Plan at the cost of Rs39.63 million.

The forum okayed a scheme to strengthen village and neighbourhood councils in merged districts, which would cost Rs242.61 million. It also approved construction of water channel in Kohat and improvement of Hangu-Thall road.

_Published in Dawn, April 30th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Oilseeds extraction plant set up in Rashakai SEZ*

April 28, 2021

SOURCEpakobserver






An oilseeds extraction plant near CPEC’s flagship Rashakai SEZ is being established with a hefty amount of Rs. 600 million.

This will be on the background of rising demand for vegetable oils in China and concessions granted by Iron Brother to Pakistani exporters under the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement-II.

A report published by Gwadar Pro on Tuesday says, China has eliminated tariffs on 313 major export items from Pakistan under the upgraded FTA, which also includes various seed oils.

The plant is being set up by Engineer Syed Mehmood. The first-of-its-kind facility in KP shows how big opportunities have been brought about by the China-driven investment to Pakistan’s smallest and second-most deprived province.

The plant will be the second one of its nature in Pakistan, an official said.

Syed Mehmood told Gwadar Pro that the $4 million plant will have a capacity to extract 300 tones of oil per day from oilseeds including soybean, palm, canola, olive, or sunflower.

“At this stage, we have Afghanistan and Central Asian republics as our export targets.

However, in the long run, we are eyeing the enormous Chinese market for our products,” the investor said.

“We also have a plan to invest in Rashakai SEZ to further expand our production capacity after a sustainable export channel is established with China,” he said.

Syed Mehmood said that initially, they will rely on imported raw soybean and other oilseeds as the domestic production will not be sufficient to withstand their demand.

“However, the locally-grown soybean and olives will greatly benefit us in terms of competitiveness,” he said.

The Pakistani government is robustly promoting olives plantation in the country, especially in KP province.
Nowshera, where the plant is being established, has been declared as the most suitable region for olives, where Prime Minister Imran Khan launched a campaign for olive cultivation in March.

According to the data of the General Administration of Customs, China’s olive oil imports in 2019 were 53,699 tons, up 35.64% year on year, China Economic Net (CEN) earlier reported.

In an article published in CEN, Cheng Xizhong, Visiting Professor at Southwest University of Political Science and Law, stressed that technical assistance in olive cultivation and olive oil production should be the focus of China-Pakistan agricultural cooperation under the second phase of CPEC given the enormous potential of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Asphaltic wearing course on 12.5 km Accelerated Implementation porgram ( AIP) scheme Devegar-Saidgi North Waziristan started .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2056 family flats constructed by KP worker welfare board for industrial workers at Regilalama Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP introduces mobile vans to vaccinate elderly at their doorsteps*


In the first phase, three vehicles will roam the outskirts of the provincial capital to administer the Covid-19 vaccine to people of 50 years of age or above.
Following a successful trial, the service will be extended to other districts soon, he added.

Syed Ahmed
07 May 2021







*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, on Friday, inaugurated the mobile vaccination service in Peshawar to vaccinate elderly citizens at their doorsteps.*


In the first phase, three vehicles will roam the outskirts of the provincial capital to administer the Covid-19 vaccine to people of 50 years of age or above.

“The objective of launching the mobile corona vaccination services is to serve and facilitate the senior citizens who cannot go to hospitals or do not want to go due to the prevailing third wave will be vaccinated at their homes,” Chief Minister Mahmood Khan said.

Following a successful trial, the service will be extended to other districts soon, he added.


*KP imposes lockdown on Eid*


In a separate development, the provincial government has announced a partial lockdown during Eid days to control the spread of coronavirus.

The KP home department issued a notification in line with the recommendations of the National Command and Operations Centre’s decision to lock down the province from May 8 to May 16.

This was decided during a meeting of the Provincial Task Force on Covid-19, headed by KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan.

It has been decided to close all commercial and recreational activities across the province. All businesses, shopping malls, and eid bazaars will remain closed during the designated days.

Public transport, however, will remain open on weekends to facilitate those going back home on Eid, whereas tourist destinations across the province will remain closed during the lockdown.

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sha...er.com/news/40091110&display=popup&ref=plugin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP govt moves to lease out 19 rest houses*

Bureau Report
May 8, 2021







The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Culture and Tourism Authority on Friday advertised 19 government rest houses in different parts of the province for the purpose of leasing them out to private parties. — Dawn/File


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Culture and Tourism Authority on Friday advertised 19 government rest houses in different parts of the province for the purpose of leasing them out to private parties.
The expressions of interest seeking potential bidders for leasing the rest houses were issued on Friday with the bids likely to be opened on June 29.

In Aug 2019, the government had handed over 169 rest houses of different departments in the province to the tourism department to promote tourism and increase tourist facilities on the directives of the prime minister.

Officials told _Dawn_ that the tourism department initially conducted a survey of 169 rest houses handed over to it by various departments, and categorised them for outsourcing in different phases.

They said that of 169 rest houses, 47 were ready for operationalisation in the first phase, 80 required major repairs, while the others were occupied by different government departments.



> Expressions of interest seeking potential bidders issued




The officials said a technical committee headed by the finance minister during its first meeting on March 6, 2020, decided to advertise those properties for outsourcing to the private sector.
They said that the first advertisement for the leasing of 48 rest houses for a period of 10 years and it was published on Aug 17, 2020.

An official said that after evaluation, no bid was found to be completing technical requirements.
He said that 84 rest houses, which required minor repairs, were also advertised but initially, no party could meet technical qualifications.

The official said that in the meanwhile, the government also transferred five other rest houses in Nathiagali, including Governor’s House, Chief Minister’s House, Karnak House, Police Rest House and Hamala House, to the tourism department for outsourcing.

He said that the authority advertised the Karnak House and Police Rest House on Jan 11, 2021.
The official said that 14 firms applied for the bidding of the Karnak House.

He said that the highest bid quoted by Rockwood Resort was Rs4,650,000 and the award of contract was scheduled for May 10, 2021.

The official said that for the Police Rest House, 11 firms took part in the bidding and the highest bid was quoted Apical Ways at Rs6,450,000.

He said that the award of contract was scheduled for May 10.

The official said the 19 rest houses were advertised today for leasing out to private parties and their pre-bid meeting was likely to take place on May 26, while the technical bid would open on June 28.

He added that the bid evaluation report was due to appear by July 12, while the financial bid opening was likely to take place on July 28.

The official said the tentative award of contract would take place on August 10.

He said that 28 rest houses were re-advertised on Feb 1, 2021, and 11 firms took part in the bidding.

The official said that the 28 rest houses were in the process, which was likely to be finalised after Eid holidays.

He said that the Hamala Rest House was advertised for lease on May 6, its technical bid would open on June 24 and the tentative award of contract was likely to take place at the start of August.


_Published in Dawn, May 8th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kurram Garhi Power House is situated in North-West of Bannu district of Khyber Pukhtun-khwa at a distance of about 09 km from Bannu City.

The 04 MW Kurram Garhi Hydel Power Station (Power House No.1&2) was constructed in cascade and commissioned in 1957 by NWFP Irrigation Department. Later on, these Power Houses were handed over to WAPDA on 05-10-1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohmand Dam under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs649m plan developed for biodiversity conservation, eco-tourism promotion*


Bureau Report
May 13, 2021

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa wildlife department will spend Rs649 million on the conservation of biodiversity and promotion of eco-tourism through livelihood improvement at the Sheikh Badin National Park in Dera Ismail Khan district.

The Sheikh Badin mountain range, which was given the status of the national park in 2003, is a sub-project of the 10 Billion Tree Tsunami Afforestation Programme (BTAP).

According to the official documents, Rs565.957 million of the total allocated funds will be utilised on conservancy and other works in the park.

The officials said PC-I of the project had been approved and the wildlife department, the executing body, was set to launch the scheme soon.

Three years initiative to be executed in DI Khan national park

This is the first major intervention under the 10 BTAP to ensure conservation of biodiversity in the province.

10 BTAP is a joint initiative of the federal and provincial governments with an aim to revive forest and wildlife resources in the country, improve the overall conservation of the existing protected areas, and encourage eco-tourism, community engagement and job creation through conservation activities. The estimated cost of the programme (2019-2023) is Rs125.1843 billion.

The Sheikh Badin National Park is spread over 15,540 hectares at the junction of Dera Ismail Khan and Lakki Marwat districts.

The park having sub-tropical pine forest and sub-tropical scrub forest serves as habitat for different wild species, including black partridges, grey partridges, chakor partridges, blue rock pigeons, foxes, hares, jackals, jungle cats, wild boars and wolves.

Flora and fauna apart, the Sheikh Badin National Park has historical significance. It has the British-era Old Dak Bungalow, shrine of Sufi saint Pir Sheikh Bahauddin, a 200-year-old mosque, gallows/well, and Circular Road built in the colonial period.

The British government had used the hill station as its summer headquarters housing all important offices, including police station, district magistrate, treasury, commissioners and a small hospice. The entire infrastructure was developed in 1860.

Under the plan, the Dak Bungalow, after the completion of restoration and conservation work, will be used as cultural, historical and natural history museum of the Sheikh Badin National Park.

Currently, the Old Dak Bungalow and other historical sites are in dilapidated condition. According to official documents, Rs21.518 million has been allocated for the preservation of the old bungalow.

“Sheikh Badin will be developed as a model national park,” an official of the wildlife department said, adding that the park would be a source of promoting eco-tourism centre in the southern region of the province.

He said KP had a total of six national parks and two of them were located in Chitral district. The official said the project also carried incentives for the local communities that included the provision of various natural resource and livelihood improvement trainings.

He said major components of the project are the conservation of flora and fauna through the participation of local communities and development of the park as a destination of eco-tourism.

The official said tourist lodges would be constructed over 6,000 squares feet area.

He said major objectives of the three years project were the promotion of eco-tourism, protection of indigenous fauna and flora along with habitat of the national park, improvement of socio-economic conditions of the local communities, and creation awareness of the

importance of the national parks and wildlife conservation among the local population.

The official said for the promotion of eco-tourism, the establishment of camping sites within the park, tourist lodges, park cafeteria, maintenance of the existing access road, and restoration of historical tracks and trails were major components of the project.

Published in Dawn, May 13th, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan visits Mohmand Dam to review its construction after decades-long long delay*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Asian Development Bank (ADB) and the government of Pakistan on Friday signed a $300 million loan agreement to finance the construction of a 300-megawatt hydropower plant in Balakot, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

The ADB Acting Country Director, Cleo Kawawaki, and Ministry of Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed signed the loan agreement for the project, which was approved by the ADB on March 30, 2021.

Minister for Economic Affairs Omar Ayub Khan, Chief Minister Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan, and ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Yevgeniy Zhukov, witnessed the ceremony.

Total cost of this project is $755 million out of which the ADB has committed to provide $300 million, while AIIB will provide $280 million.

For this project, the ADB is providing financing at highly concessional rates, ie, LIBOR (6-Month) + 0.5 percent per annum (currently 0.7 percent per annum) for a period of 27 years including a grace period of seven years.

The Energy and Power Department, Government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa will be the executing agency, while Pakhtunkhwa Energy Department Organisation (PEDO) will be implementing agency for the project, which is expected to be commissioned by 2026.

While speaking on the occasion, Omar Ayub stated that this run-of-river hydropower project will be constructed on Kunhar River in District Mansehra and generate 300 megawatt electricity. Balakot Hydropower Project will not only help unleash hydropower potential of the country but also improve energy security by increasing clean and affordable energy share in the country’s energy mix.

“The government is working on renewable energy policy to harness immense potential in solar, wind and hydel resources and have good opportunities for investments,” he added.

The minister appreciated the ADB’s valuable support for financing this highly important project.

Mahmood Khan reiterated that the government of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa is working on development of hydropower potential of the province on fast track basis.

He mentioned that the PTI government was already making huge investments in development of various hydro sites in the province.

Balakot Hydropower project will provide livelihood by providing more than 1,200 jobs during the construction of the project in Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Province.

Once completed, this hydropower project will provide reliable and cheap energy to national grid.

It will also improve provincial revenues streams for the provincial government and boost economic activities in the country.

“This project shows the strong commitment of PTI government to address the challenges of climate change through development of clean and renewable energy in line with the vision of Prime Minister Imran Khan,” the chief minister added.

Eugene Zhukov, director general ADB assured of the bank's continued support to help Pakistan diversify its energy sources, increase energy security through renewable and affordable energy mix and implement critical economic reforms.

The director general reiterated the ADB’s commitment to further strengthen and expand its partnership with Pakistan in the priority sector for socio-economic development of the country.

“As Pakistan’s largest development partner in the energy sector, the ADB has been supporting Pakistan as it aims to build its renewable energy resources and cut its heavy dependence on fossil fuels,” said Zhukov. “The Balakot hydropower project will play an important role in helping to advance this objective. ADB will continue to support Pakistan to diversify its energy sources, implement critical reforms, increase energy security, and grow the share of clean power in its energy mix.” The Balakot hydropower project will generate economic activity and improve the skills of local communities.

During construction, the project will generate more than 1,200 jobs, about 40 percent of which will be sourced locally.

A community development program will help to improve livelihood opportunities for affected households in the project surroundings. The project will help meet future national demand for clean and affordable energy and generate revenue for Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa.

It is expected to be commissioned by 2027.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rashakai SEZ to be functional by the end of next year: Abdul Karim Khan*

May 22, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk






While speaking at an event held at Rashakai Special Economic Zone, the Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Industry and Commerce, Abdul Karim Khan has announced that China has made a huge investment for improving different sectors of the Pakistan economy. 
He also said that CPEC has now entered Phase-3 successfully. 
The event was attended by representatives from Chinese embassy and GoP. Khan also said that RSEZ will be made functional by the end of next year after ensuring power, gas and other utilities’ connections.


*NOWSHERA:* The Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Industry and Commerce Abdul Karim Khan said on Friday China made a huge investment for improving different sectors of the Pakistan economy.

“The game-changer China-Pakistan Economic Corridor [CPEC] has entered Phase-3 after successfully covering the earlier two phases,” he said while speaking at a function arranged here at the Rashakai Economic Zone on Friday to mark the 70th anniversary of the Sino-Pak diplomatic relations.

The officials of the Chinese embassy, representatives of the Chine Road and bridge Corporation, Industries Secretary Humayun Khan Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zone Development and Management Company Chief Executive Officer Javed Khattak, Rashakai Economic Zone Estate Manager Sardar Ali and others spoke on the occasion as well.

A cake was cut and the national flags of the two countries were hoisted on the occasion by the special assistant to the chief minister and officials of the Chinese embassy.

Abdul Karim Khan said the Rashakai Economic Zone would be made functional by the end of next year after ensuring power, gas and other utilities there. “This economic zone will provide employment to a great number of local youth,” he pointed out.

The special assistant to the chief minister said that plots would be allotted in the Rashakai Economic Zone not through a draw but purely on merit on a first come and first-serve basis.

Abdul Karim Khan hoped the Rashakai Economic Zone would make this region a hub of trade with Central Asian Republics. He credited this zone to the efforts launched by the former chief minister Pervez Khattak and materialized by the present Chief Minister Mahmood Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*University of Swat VC removed after inquiry suggested embezzlements*


Web Desk
*May 25, 2021*








*SWAT: The University of Swat has on Monday suspended its Vice-Chancellor following the governor’s orders after monetary discrepancies and illegal recruitment emerged in his tenure calling for a probe, ARY News reported.*

Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Shah Farman directed his removal after which Higher Education Commission (HEC), via a notification today, removed VC Doctor Muhammad Jamal from his post sending him on a 90-day suspension after a probe into discrepancies was launched.

The move came after an inquiry report suggested embezzlements in the university budget and illegal postings in the campus.

After the removal of the incumbent VC, the HEC appointed the dean of Life Sciences faculty Doctor Hassan Sher on the vacant top post for a period of two years.

Separately to report today, Punjab Health Minister Dr Yasmin Rashid announced the provincial government has decided to vaccinate all students of medical universities and colleges in the province.

The decision was taken in a meeting chaired by the Punjab Health Minister Yasmin Rashid at Civil Secretariat Lahore to review the coronavirus situation in the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

BRT Peshawar will run 30 new 18-meter buses from China on the operational route. 30 new 18-meter buses will run on the express route.

To further facilitate BRT passengers, new buses have been added to the BRT fleet. The total number of operational buses in BRT has increased to 158.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
KP Government to setup e-sports academies for gamers..*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has approved a summary to launch e-sports initiative in the province in a bid to help gamers achieve global recognition.

Under the initiative, e-sports academies will be set up at ‘Jawan Markaz’ across the province. The academies will be equipped with computers and proper internet connectivity.

The academics will help e-gamers develop and enhance their skills to take part in international e-gaming activities and competitions.

In a Twitter statement, he said e-sports will be a new sensation in Pakistan and the region and hoped that, “kids out there are all set to make to top teams…wishing you all the best guys.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*40.8 MW Koto hydropower project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to be completed by Dec. 2021*

About 90% work on the under-construction Koto hydropower project (Koto-HPP) has been done and it will be completed by December this year, said assistant project director while briefing a team of the district administration.

According to a local media report, he powerhouse would generate 40.8MW of electricity that would be added to the national grid.

The remaining 10 per cent work on the project would be completed by coming December.
Work on the project was started in Feb 2015 and according to its contract it was to be completed in Feb 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM performed ground-breaking for Rashakai SEZ in Naushehra*

*Web Desk*
May 28, 2021

Prime Minister Imran Khan has arrived in Naushehra today (Friday ) to perform ground-breaking of Rashkai Special Economic Zone being developed under China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

More than one thousand acres of land has been acquired for the construction of Special Economic Zone which will boost trade and economic activities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
The project will create about three hundred thousand direct and indirect job opportunities for the people.

Different industries including textile, Information Technology, energy and industrial units of food processing sector will be set up in Rashakai Economic Zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Alhumdullilah KPK has come a long way from the dark days of daily bomb blasts and religious extremists holding territory in ex-FATA. In the 7-8 years of PTI rule, KPK has zoomed past Sindh in almost all indicators and actually now competing head-on with Punjab in development, literacy, healthcare etc etc.

If you remove Karachi from Sindh, it is the most poor undeveloped part of Pakistan but those people love to be slaves to a guy that died about 50 years ago. Proper jahalat.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Another mega project of Pakhtunkhwa government with the help of Peshawar Development Authority.

Parking plaza is being built in different areas of the city to increase the use of BRT and solve traffic problems by Peshawar Development Authority.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*RASHAKAI Prioritized Special Economic Zone . *

Project Development Cost 128 Million USD . Expected Investment 4 Billion USD . 
Expected Economic Impact 30 Billion USD .
200,000 Job Opportunities . 
Total Area ......1000 Acres...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Mohmand Dam (800MW)
Right retraining wall of spillway - lean concrete pouring and preparation works

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Death penalty and life Imprisonment for those insults Sahaba Karam RA and Ahle Bait. Resolution passed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Assembly has passed several resolutions, including restoring Friday's public holiday and penalising those insulting the Companions of Holy Prophet Muhammad ﷺ and the Ahlul Bayt with the Death Penalty or Life Imprisonment.

There is as such no certain laws are placed in the constitution of Pakistan for preserving the Namoos of Sahaba Kareem AS and the Prophet Muhammad ﷺ bloodline (Ahle Bayt), therefore KP assembly has passed the resolution on this to protect the Namoos of Muhammad ﷺ Companions and his lineages.

How do you think this resolution passes into Law, will it impede the growing incidence of insulting and ridiculing the Sahaba RA and Ahle Bayt?

© Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Koto Hydropower Project - 40.8 MW
- Location: Timergara Dir (Lower)
- Annual Energy: 205 GWh
- Expected Completion: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Arbab Niaz Stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*40.8 MW Koto Hydropower Project Under Construction.*
Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation
Completion in December 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stat-of-the-art skill lab at PMGI, Peshawar is ready and will be inaugurated soon.
The skill lab will provide training opportunities to all cadre of health care workers, from consultants to the junior most Doctors, Nurses, Paramedics and Allied specialities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
June 05, 2021


Federal Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed on Saturday inaugurated the first passport office in Miranshah, the district headquarters of North Waziristan.

The main purpose was to facilitate people who have to travel to other districts for the basic facility.

He also announced two NADRA mobile vans for registration process in remote areas of North Waziristan.

On the occasion, he acknowledged the unprecedented sacrifices of the tribute tribal to safeguard motherland from enemies, adding, they always stood shoulder to shoulder with Pakistan’s army against terrorists.

The minister also appreciated the support of tribal people to armed forces for restoration of durable peace in the region.

He said that local people would be recruited in National Base and Registration Authority (NADRA) and passport office on the merit.

He further said internet services had been restored in South Waziristan and this facility would be extended to North Waziristan by this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: The land required for setting up New Balakot City was acquired and payment to 90 per cent landowners was made, a high level meeting was told here on Thursday.

An official statement said that estimated cost of the project was about Rs15 billion. Chief Minister Mahmood Khan chaired the meeting, which attended by National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) Chairman Lt Gen Akhtar Nawaz and other senior officials.

The devastating earthquake had shaken the country’s northern parts particularly Hazara and Azad Kashmir in October 2005 that flattened entire Balakot town. The government at that time had announced construction of New Balakot City but future of the project still hangs in balance after lapse of 16 years.

The statement said that chief minister directed the authorities concerned to address legitimate concerns of the earthquake victims of the old Balakot city. He said that restoration of their confidence should be the first priority of the project.



> CM directs officials to address concerns of 2005 earthquake victims


He said that the objective of the project was to compensate the victims of old Balakot city and to fulfil the promises made by the government with them.

The chief minister decided to constitute a committee headed by Hazara commissioner to come up with workable proposals and way forward after consultation with the people affected by the earthquake within the next 15 days.

In light of the recommendations of the committee, final plan would be submitted to prime minister for approval. Other members of the committee include secretary communication and works besides representatives of Erra, Perra, Nespak, NDMA and other agencies concerned.

Mahmood Khan said that the project had already been delayed so there was no space for further delay in its completion. He directed the committee to clearly define the responsibilities of all the agencies and departments concerned for enforcement of the project and formulate realistic timeline for each and every developmental activity.

Earlier, the meeting was briefed about the feasibility study and the proposed master plan of the project.

It was informed that New Balakot was being established in Bakriyal village of Mansehra district, situated at the distance of 1.6-km from newly built Hazara Motorway. The project has been divided into different sectors out of which development of two sectors has been completed.

According to the proposed master plan, New Balakot is being established over an area of 8440 kanals of land and 6,753 residential plots will be developed out of which 4,273 have been reserved for the victims of old Balakot while 700 have been reserved for the residents of Bakriyal.

These plots would be handed over to the victims free of cost. Besides, 575 commercial plots would also be developed in the new city.

_Published in Dawn, June 11th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kurram Tangi Multipurpose Dam *project coming along at a staggering pace due to relentless efforts by FWO work force. Once online in 2022 the Dam will see 18 Megawatt of power generation and 41Kms of irrigation canals capable of irrigating 16400 acres of land under stage 1. 
On completion of stage 2 (currently in planning) the total combined capacity of the Dam will be 83 Megawatts bringing much needed prosperity for the populace of newly merged North Waziristan District of KPK.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bannu Road, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Restoration and construction of Bajaur Cricket Stadium completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Coca Cola Pakistan announces $50m investment for K-P plant*


Will set up its seventh plant in country in Haripur District

BR Web Desk 
16 Jun 2021






*Coca Cola İçecek (CCI) Pakistan has announced that it will invest $50 million as it sets up its seventh production plant in the country in Haripur District, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P).*


A delegation of CCI Pakistan, including general manager Ahmet Kursad Ertin, met Prime Minister Imran Khan, and announced the investment for the greenfield project the company plans to set up in Haripur, K-P, some 60 kilometres away from the federal capital Islamabad.

“This will be CCI’s 7th production facility in the country,” a statement issued on Wednesday by the company said. “Construction of this new state-of-the art plant site is scheduled for completion by the first quarter of 2022. It will mainly cater to the beverage needs of northern Pakistan.

“The proposed project will not only bring investment but also create direct and indirect employment opportunities as well as revenue generation for the government.”

During the meeting, Ertin pitched the company as a “leading member of the Pakistan-Turkey Business Council and one of the largest private Turkish investors in Pakistan”.

A report on the socio-economic impact of CCI’s business was also presented to the prime minister.
In a tweet in April, the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government announced that K-P is open for business and investment and that Coca-Cola would establish a bottling plant in Haripur. However, the size of the investment was not disclosed at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board, and the University of Science and Technology, Bannu, on Wednesday, signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for setting up the first ever software technology park in Bannu, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Haque said that Pakistan’s IT industry has achieved significant expansion and exports growth. The present government is focusing on the development of the IT industry in the secondary and tertiary cities of Pakistan to generate holistic economic growth beyond Pakistan’s major tech hubs, he said.

He emphasized upon the need for close liaison between the IT industry and the public sector entities for ensuring holistic growth of Pakistan’s IT sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

You get coca cola frm Turkey ?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aryeih Leib said:


> You get coca cola frm Turkey ?


Lmao this is about investment not importing coke. 



CityManufacturing PlantSales OfficeLahore​23-KM, Raiwind Road, Lahore​8th Floor City Towers, Gulberg.​Gujranwala​Khyali Bypass Road, Gujranwala​Khyali Bypass Road, Gujranwala​Faisalabad​6-KM, Samundri Road, Faisalabad​4th floor, Sitara Mall D-Chowk, Faisalabad​Multan​Plot 141-148 & 163-170, Industrial Estate Phase 2, Multan​Plot 141-148 & 163-170, Industrial Estate Phase 2, Multan​Rahim Yar Khan​Shahbaz Pur Road. Rahim Yar Khan​Shahbaz Pur Road. Rahim Yar Khan​Karachi​Plant D-51, Estate Avenue S.I.T.E​OfficePlot A-46, S.I.T.E Avenue, Near Ghani Chorangi, Karachi​Islamabad​​Plot # 29-B, Kahuta Road, Humak Industrial Area, Islamabad​Peshawar​​Nasir Pur Phatak, Near Jhagra Stop, G.T. Road, Peshawar​Hyderabad​​Badian Phatak, Al Mustafa Royal Mill, Hyderabad​Sialkot​​Allama Iqbal Road, Sialkot Cantt, Sialkot​Sahiwal​​Plot # 31, Gulshan-e-Noor Housing Society, Pakpattan Road, Sahiwal​





__





Pakistan - Coca Cola İçecek






www.cci.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs1.118 Trn KP budget *



Amjad Ali Shah 
19 Jun 2021









PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government Friday unveiled a tax -free and relief oriented budget for financial year 2021-22, with a total outlay of Rs 1.118 trillion, setting aside a record amount of Rs 371 billion for the next Annual Development Programme. Presenting the KP government third budget for next fiscal year on the floor of the provincial assembly, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Finance, Taimoor Saleem Khan Jhagra said no new tax has been imposed in the provincial budget and relief would be provided to masses.

The Minister said that the budget expenditures for the next financial year is estimated at Rs 1.118 trillion. He said Rs 199 billion has been allocated for the integrated tribal districts, Rs 371 billion for annual development program and Rs 100 billion for tribal districts for annual development program.

The special budget session was chaired by provincial assembly speaker Mushtaq Ahmad Ghani, which was also attended by Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan. The minister said pension expenditure has increased by 100% in the last few years. He elaborated that the pension expenditure was only 1% of the budget in 2004-05, now it is 13.8%.

The system is being reformed to reduce pension expenditure, the Minister of Finance Taimur Saleem Jhagra added.

The minimum retirement age in the province is 55 years and the service limit is 25 years, he informed. He said such an initiative will save Rs. 12 billion annually. He said, changing the pension rules and reducing the number of pension beneficiaries will save Rs 1 billion annually while the pensions of deceased employees will be given to their widows, parents or children.
He said, widows' pension is being increased by 100% instead of 75% and the provincial government is making reforms for contributory pensions.

The minimum monthly wage of laborers in the province has been raised to Rs 21,000, he said in his speech. Out of total Rs371 billion ADP 2021-22, KP government earmarked Rs270.7 billion for settled districts and Rs100.3 billion for merged tribal districts. Likewise, Rs648.3 billion earmarked for settled districts and Rs 99 billion for merged districts in total allocation of Rs747.3 billion for current budget expenditure.

Jhagra said the present budget was based on five main pillars including a record increase in salaries of government employees, development budget, devoted services to people, increasing KP’s own resource revenue and introduction of goal oriented reforms and innovation in the overall governance system. He said two innovative approaches ‘development plus budget’ and ‘service delivery budget’ were being introduced under which Rs500 billion would be spent on former focusing on mega projects such as Sehat Plus Cards, provision of furniture to Govt schools and increase in medicines budget to public sector hospitals while Rs424 billion out of Rs747 billion would be spent on the latter with priorities to payment of salaries of doctors, nurses, and teachers besides provision of medicines to hospitals and fuels to Rescue1122 ambulances.

About generation of income and revenue during 2021-22, the minister said Rs 1018 billion revenue and income target was set for FY 2021-22 that would be achieved from different financial resources, duties and taxes. He said Rs475.6 billion would be collected through federal taxes, Rs57.2 billion through federal divisible pool of 1pc share under terrorism affected province, Rs26.5 billion under Gas and Oil royalty and surcharge (direct transfer), Rs74.7 billion under hydel new profit (according to MoU 2015-16) and arrears.

A sum of Rs 75billion for provincial tax and non-tax revenue, Rs85.8 billion through foreign development assistance (for settled areas) and Rs3.3 billion foreign development assistance (for merged areas), Rs187.7billion under special assistance grant for the merged areas and Rs132.5billion from other revenue resources.

About details of expenditure budget during FY2020-21, the minister said a total of Rs374 billion would be spent on salaries including Rs60billion in merged areas and Rs314 billion in settled districts. Similarly Rs92.1 billion would be utilized for payment of pension including Rs0.1billion for merged areas and Rs92billion for settled districts. Besides salaries, Rs203.9billion would be spent for operation and maintenance expenditures, emergencies and district expenses including Rs38.9billion for merged areas and Rs164.9 billion while Rs74.4billion for other current expenditures.

A total of Rs 244.6billion proposed for expenditures under Provincial Development Program including Integrated Implementation Program (AIP) for merged areas, he said, adding Rs 17.4billion earmarked for Annual Development Program including Rs 2.4billion for merged areas and Rs 85.8billion for settled districts while a record Rs 19.9billion to be obtained from Federal government PSDP. 

The salaries of all government employees except those who didn’t get special allowances are being increased by 37 percent, including 20 percent increase in Functional or Sectoral Allowance, 10 percent increase in Ad hoc Relief Allowance, 7 percent in house rent for those employees who don’t benefited from government’s accommodation scheme.

Jhagra said 100% increase in pension expenditure has been witnessed in the last couple of years and the share of pensions, which was only 1% in 2003-04 had jumped to record 13.8 percent of total budget in 2021-22.

To overcome pension expenses, he said two proposals including an increase in upper age limit of Govt employees i.e. 55 years for early retirement up or completion of 25years service were under consideration that would save Rs 12 billion per year.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has earmarked a record Rs371billion under the Annual Development Program for financial year 2021-22, which is 10.4% higher than last year’s development budget of Rs. 318 billion. The government has increased Science and Technology budget by 137 percent, allocating Rs2.5 billion with major projects including establishment of citizens facilitation centers, early age childhoods program, and construction of model science laboratories and schools.

Similarly, Rs48.2billion would be spent on construction of 3,000km roads including Peshawar-DI Khan motorway, Swat Motorway Phase II, Haripur Bypass and Peshawar-Torkham Motorway during FY2021-22. A record Rs13.2billion allocated for the agriculture sector with major projects includes promotion of olive cultivation, establishment of trout fish villages in Malakand and Hazara divisions and Rs800 million for Prime Minister’s Industrial Emergency Program.
The government decided to revive Torkham Safari Train Service to promote tourism in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Rupees 1 billion earmarked for development and welfare of women with major projects include revival of women commission with allocation of Rs100million budget, establishment of Cadet College for girls in Mardan, allocation of 5% quota for women in SIDP ‘Akhowat’ Program and provision of interest-free loan to all register women entrepreneurs. Rupees 100 million grants are proposed for senior citizens enabling them to get treatment in hospitals’ special counters and wards. The minister said the government believed in uniform development of all districts and announced to establish Pak-Austria Educational Institute in Haripur, Hattar Industrial Zone, Pakistan Digital City in Haripur, 870MW Seki-Kinari Hydropower Project, 300MW Balakot HPP in Hazara Division while in merged areas, Mohmand Marble City, and Kurram-Tangi and Bara Dams would be constructed.

In Southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Peshawar-DI Khan Motorway, new buildings for Bannu Medical College, Chashma Right Left Canal, Bannu Economic Zone, Daraband Economic Zone in DI Khan and University of Lakki Marwat would be established.

Swat-Motorway Phase-II, Peshawar-DI Khan Motorway, Small Industry Estate, establishment and setting up of a Special Technical Zone would be achieved through public and private partnership through collaboration of government and private sector.

The development budget of Culture and Tourism Department has been increased to Rs12billion against Rs2billion in last fiscal year under which Integrated Tourism Zones, Hund Water Park on 400Kanal land, establishment of Rs3.8billion innovation fund, first motor sports arena of Pakistan and construction of Arbab Niaz Stadium in Peshawar and Kalam Cricket Stadium would be completed.

KP government has allocated Rs1billion for local bodies elections, Rs2.8billion for extension in Rescue1122 service in Tehsil level besides Rs 60million earmarked for purchase of 50 vehicles and other equipment for 25 TMAs of merged areas.

A big amount set aside for Water and Sanitation Services Program, construction of new general bus stands on 345 Kanal in Peshawar, completion of Peshawar Northern Bypass, establishment of 2900 tube-wells to provide clean drinking water to 8.4million people, construction of lawns and roadside green belts in 25 cities and pavement of streets on 480,000 square feet under civil development portfolio would be achieved.

The Minister said 111 percent increase in the allocated amount for provision of medicine in hospitals of settled districts were registered besides establishment of four hospitals under Public Partnership with allocation of Rs40billion. Likewise, Rs10.5billion allocated for investment to improve services in category-C hospitals in KP while Rs25billion for Medical Teaching Institutions and Rs7billion for medical colleges, having a total investment of Rs42billion allocated.

He said Rs1billion would be spent on strengthening, rehabilitation and provision of round the clock services to patients at Rural Health Centers in KP and Rs1.2million for up-gradation of basic structure, Rs1.5million for increase in provision of medicines and Rs2.6million for better health services in the province.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr-who

Syed1. said:


> Alhumdullilah KPK has come a long way from the dark days of daily bomb blasts and religious extremists holding territory in ex-FATA. In the 7-8 years of PTI rule, KPK has zoomed past Sindh in almost all indicators and actually now competing head-on with Punjab in development, literacy, healthcare etc etc.
> 
> If you remove Karachi from Sindh, it is the most poor undeveloped part of Pakistan but those people love to be slaves to a guy that died about 50 years ago. Proper jahalat.


I agree with u say, but why has the difference widened between kpk budget & Sindh budget widened with each passing year?


----------



## ghazi52

Work completed on Kohat to Orakzai Road (Spaya Road).
Construction of the road will provide travel facilities to the local population of Kohat and Orakzai while tourism will also get further boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Dr-who said:


> I agree with u say, but why has the difference widened between kpk budget & Sindh budget widened with each passing year?



In 2012 Sindh budget was 577 billion, KP budget was 303 billion. KP budget was only 52% of Sindh budget.

Now this year, KP budget is 1118 billion while Sindh budget is 1478 billion. KP budget now is almost 76% of Sindh budget. The gap is reducing not increasing. Major factors behind reduction in this gap is hydel and gas royalties to KP which was minimal at around 2010. Plus NFC share made sure every citizen get equal payment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## _NOBODY_

RealNapster said:


> In 2012 Sindh budget was 577 billion, KP budget was 303 billion. KP budget was only 52% of Sindh budget.
> 
> Now this year, KP budget is 1118 billion while Sindh budget is 1478 billion. KP budget now is almost 76% of Sindh budget. The gap is reducing not increasing. Major factors behind reduction in this gap is hydel and gas royalties to KP which was minimal at around 2010. Plus NFC share made sure every citizen get equal payment.


As time passes KPK will become more industrialized and will start receiving a lot more FDI. If things don't change in Sindh for the better then I can confidently say that KPK's budget will be much greater than Sindh's in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RealNapster

_NOBODY_ said:


> As time passes KPK will become more industrialized and will start receiving a lot more FDI. If things don't change in Sindh for the better then I can confidently say that KPK's budget will be much greater than Sindh's in the future.



To be frank I don't like that much industrialization. I would instead love to have services industry and IT flourish in KP. We can not afford to bring KP in rankings of worst air quality cities after Lahore and Karachi. 2-3 smart cities along with a dozen technology parks and IT related SEZ's. That's the way to go.

Another reason is that we lack land. There is a reason Rashakai SEZ is only 1000 acre. Houses are already taking agricultural land. We need to go vertical instead of horizontal as far as housing is concerned. We need to introduce 5-6 stories apartment buildings in our cities and towns. No more single storey houses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## _NOBODY_

RealNapster said:


> To be frank I don't like that much industrialization. I would instead love to have services industry and IT flourish in KP. We can not afford to bring KP in rankings of worst air quality cities after Lahore and Karachi. 2-3 smart cities along with a dozen technology parks and IT related SEZ's. That's the way to go.
> 
> Another reason is that we lack land. There is a reason Rashakai SEZ is only 1000 acre. Houses are already taking agricultural land. We need to go vertical instead of horizontal as far as housing is concerned. We need to introduce 5-6 stories apartment buildings in our cities and towns. No more single storey houses.


We have plenty of land in Baluchistan which should be used for industrialization. Baluchistan should be our main commercial and industrial hub of the future. We should create more costal cities near Gwadar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

𝐂𝐨𝐧𝐬𝐭𝐫𝐮𝐜𝐭𝐢𝐨𝐧 𝐨𝐟 𝐌𝐚𝐢𝐧 𝐒𝐞𝐫𝐯𝐢𝐜𝐞 𝐀𝐫𝐞𝐚 (𝐌𝐒𝐀) - 𝐒𝐰𝐚𝐭 𝐄𝐱𝐩𝐫𝐞𝐬𝐬𝐰𝐚𝐲

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP budget estimate, pores and coins*


by The Frontier Post

Khyber Pakthunkhwa government presented its third budget of Rs1,118.3 billion rupees for financial year 2021-22, having a record allocation of Rs 371 billion for annual development program (ADP) and Rs747.3 billion for current budget expenditure. The KP government deviated its path from its elders sitting in the center and announced an unexpected 37 percent increase in salaries of all those employees who did not take special allowances from Government.

The provincial government of PTI has given special focus on newly merged districts and allocated separate funds for development and uplifting of former tribal regions. According to details, Rs. 919 billion set aside for settled districts and Rs.199.3 billion has been reserved for newly merged districts during FY 2021-22. Similarly, out of total Rs. 371 billion ADP, KP Government earmarked Rs. 270.7 billion for settled districts and Rs. 100.3 billion for merged tribal districts. The PTI led government of KP allocated Rs. 648.3 billion settled districts and Rs 99 billion for merged districts out of total allocation of Rs. 747.3 billion for current budget expenditure.

While presenting the provincial budget in the assembly, the Finance Minister informed the house that KP’s budget was based on five main pillars including a record increase in salaries of government employees, development budget, devoted services to people, increasing KP’s own resources revenue and introduction of goal oriented reforms and innovation in the overall governance system. 

According to Taimur Saleem Jhagra, KP government is going to introduced two innovative approaches ‘development plus budget’ and ‘service delivery budget’ under which Rs. 500 billion would be spent on Service delivery focusing on mega projects such as Sehat Plus Cards, provision of furniture to Govt schools and increase in medicines budget to public sector hospitals whereas Rs. 424 billion would be spent on the development Plus initiative with priorities to payment of salaries of government employees etc. 

The minister said Rs. 1018 billion revenue and income targets were set for FY 2021-22 that would be achieved from different financial resources, duties, and taxes.

The PTI government in KP had presented its overall 8th budget during two consecutive terms in office and 3rd budget during the current term. The budget was largely formatted on the lines of the central government’s budget estimate and sufficient development funds have been allocated under different heads during the upcoming fiscal year. Special focus was given to the social sector, increase in payment and pension of government servants, agriculture sector, Ehsaas Program, and others.

Despite ruling the province for a second term, the PTI government could not initiate any mega project like BRT. There is urgent need of medical and educational facilities in less developed and newly merged Districts such as Upper Dir and Chitral and Kohistan etc. The people of these districts rush to Peshawar and Abbottabad for medical and educational needs. Furthermore, there are huge prospects of tourism in almost all Districts of the KP, but no initiative has been undertaken by the provincial government to utilize this potential for revenue generation.

The other avenues which need more attention are digitization of land records, industrialization, and full operationalization of the Sehat Card project of the provincial government. Today, unplanned growth of our cities, unapproved construction of buildings and encroachment are the emerging problems of the province. 

It is ripe time for the Provincial government of PTI to prove its worth during the remaining two years of its term in office. The KP government has all essential resources, capabilities, manpower and sufficient time to make history, however only resilience of the leadership can make this miracle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dualization of Kohat Bannu road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Government firm to make Khyber Pakhtunkhwa into Digital Province

*
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has made a historic increase of 137 percent for the promotion of Science and Technology by allocating Rs.2.5 billion rupees in the financial year 2020-21.

Minister for Information Technology, Atif Khan in a statement said that increase of budget from Rs1.1 billion to Rs 2.6 billion shows that provincial government is giving special attention to this key sector which is future of the province.

He said that provincial government is committed to establish knowledge-based economy and firm to convert province into digital province Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

The steps for promotion of Information Technology include citizen facilitation centres in the newly merged districts, supporting entrepreneurial ecosystem through Durshal program, early age programming for children of government schools, enhancing industrial competitiveness and innovation and model science laboratories in merged districts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP police in Tribal districts*


A ceremony was held at Central Police Office (CPO) Peshawar on Monday in which the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crimes (UNODC) handed over *20 B6 level armoured Pickups to Counter Terrorism* Department (CTD) of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police for combating terrorism in the Newly Merged Districts. As said the UNODC is helping KP Police in combatting terrorism and organized crimes in the new merged districts of KPK under the agreement between KP Police and UNODC. 

Speaking on the occasion, the Inspector General Police KPK Moazzam Jah Ansari elaborated the challenges confronting the KP police and the steps taken for effective policing and capacity building of the police Force in the merged districts.

According to the IGP, the CTD units have been operationalized in addition to training of 17 thousand Levies and Khasadars by Pak-Army. He further said that all available resources are being utilized for the capacity building of the police personnel in the area to enable them to maintain peace and tranquility in the tribal districts.

KP Police fought the war on terrorism shoulder to shoulder with Pakistan Army, because Ex. FATA and other parts of the province were the main targets of the terrorists during the past. Hundreds of Policemen, officers, Khasadars and Levies personnel laid their lives while protecting the lives of their countrymen. The people of KP never forget the SHO Abdul Razzaq, Additional IGP Safwat Ghayur and many others valiant Police Officers for their bravery, courage and sacrifices for peace in the country. 

Pakistan Army played an important role in training and capacity building of KP Police, Frontier Constabulary, Levies and Khasadars by providing specialist training in Counter Terrorism, quick response, dealing with improvised explosive devices (IEDs), law enforcement, use of modern weapons and physical fitness. After successful transformation of FC, Levies and Khasadars Force into a well-trained and disciplined Police Force, now this force is capable of performing its duties independently in the tribal districts in coming days.

It is suggestable to the IGP KP, that besides typical policing, KP Police needs to rebirth its informant network at village and Street level to establish its strong writ in the province particularly in newly merged tribal districts to thwart future challenges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karot Hydropower Project 
Construction Updates , June, 2021*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Executive Board approved the award of works for improvement and widening of *Chitral – Booni – Mastuj - Shundur Road: *

Package-III: Booni - Shaidas (KM 78+688 to KM 114+833) be awarded to the lowest evaluated bidder M/s Umer Jan & Company their evaluated bid price of Rs.2,546,315,595-

Package-II: Pret - Booni (KM 38+965 to KM 78+688) to the lowest evaluated bidder M/s Umer Jan & Company at their evaluated bid price of Rs.2,829,340,008/-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Groundbreaking ceremony of CCI Pakistan’s 7th production plant held in #Haripur with CM Khyber-Pakhtunhwa Mahmood Khan & General Manager Coca Cola Icecek Pakistan Ahmet Ertin & other distinguished guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Marble City gets special economic zone status*


Bureau Report
June 30, 2021








The chief minister directed the relevant officials to accelerate the shifting of marble factories from Warsak Road, Malagori and Shabqadar to the Mohmand Marble City. — APP



PESHAWAR: The board of directors of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Special Economic Zone Authority (SEZA) on Tuesday approved the status of the special economic zone for the Mohmand Marble City.

According to an official statement issued here, the board, which met with Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair, also ordered the acquisition of an additional land of 2,000 acres and prepare feasibility study for the purpose.

The chief minister directed the relevant officials to accelerate the shifting of marble factories from Warsak Road, Malagori and Shabqadar to the Mohmand Marble City and ensure the early provision of facilities to investors in all economic zones of the province.

He issued directives for ensuring that investors start physical work within six months after the allotment of plots in economic zones and if they fail to do so, the allotment of plots is cancelled.

The meeting also approved standard operating procedures for SEZA for submission to the federal Board of Investment in Islamabad for final consent.

According to the statement, the meeting was informed that the federal BoI has approved the zone regulations for Rashakai SEZ, which have been made part of the already-signed development agreement.
Also, the special purpose vehicle of Rashakai Special Economic Zone has been registered with Security Exchange Commission of Pakistan.

The meeting was also briefed about the development on the Mohmand Economic Zone and was informed that 106 plots of different categories out of a total of 290 had already been allotted in the zone and that 132KV grid station and water supply network was available.

The board also discussed the proposal regarding the status of sole enterprise SEZ for the manufacturing of cement and allied building materials in Dera Ismail Khan and accorded approval for its submission to the federal Board of Investment for consent.

Mr Mahmood directed the authorities concerned to ensure visible progress on all economic zones projects and said it was among the top priorities of the government to provide job opportunities to the people by promoting industrial activities in the province.

He also ordered the leasing out of plots in Rashakai Special Economic Zone due to a restriction on their sale.


_Published in Dawn, June 30th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Industrialisation started in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Steel Mill inaugurated in Hattar SEZ 500,000 tons with annual production.









Coca Cola plant inaugurated in Haripur $50 Million investment.








Sole Enterprise SEZ by Sapphire Group in #DIKhan approved $185 Million investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Rs2bn released to begin free liver transplants, improve SSP package for tribals*


Ashfaq Yusufzai
July 4, 2021








The officials said the flagship SSP programme of the PTI government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been replicated in 36 districts of Punjab and parts of Sindh and Balochistan.



PESHAWAR: The health department has released Rs2 billion funds to the Sehat Sahulat Programme to begin free liver transplants in the province and increase the entitlement of the people of tribal districts to treatment from Rs720,000 per family to Rs1 million in the financial year 2021-22.

The officials told _Dawn_ that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government, which had spent Rs9.392 billion on the free treatment of 478,973 residents since 2016, recently included liver transplants in the SSP to benefit the people with damaged liver.

They said at the start of the current financial year 2021-22, the government had allocated Rs21 billion to extend free services to 7.49 million families in the province.

The officials said the amount included Rs1 billion for an increase in the treatment package of the residents of tribal districts to Rs1 million per family like the other people of the province.

They said the programme had covered the treatment of major diseases since Jan.




> Govt has allocated Rs21bn in current fiscal to extend free healthcare to 7.49m families


The officials said around 10 kidney transplants had so far been carried out at the cost of Rs1.4 million per patient.

They said a summary regarding the inclusion of liver transplant in the programme was being vetted by the law department and once the exercise was over, the summary would be placed before the cabinet for approval.

The officials said the chief minister had already issued directives for the purpose.

They said allocation of funds for liver transplants during the new fiscal year showed that the facility would become part of the SSP soon.

The officials said they expected that liver transplants would cost Rs3-5 million each.

They said the facility was available in private health facilities of Islamabad, Rawalpindi and other cities and not in Peshawar’s.

The officials said if liver transplants weren’t available to the people in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, it’s not an issue at all as the SSP has empanelled around 500 hospitals in all provinces, where patients could be sent for the cashless surgical procedure.

They said the SSP was extended to the province’s entire population in Nov 2020 and there had been an increase in the number of admissions since then.

The officials said 253,701 patients received free treatment from Feb 1, 2016, to Oct 1, 2016, when the programme covered 51 per cent and 69 per cent population, respectively.

They said the programme had benefitted 225,272 patients from Nov 2020 when it was extended to the entire province until June 30, 2021.

The officials said the flagship programme of the PTI government in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa had been replicated in 36 districts of Punjab and parts of Sindh and Balochistan and was likely to include OPD patients for free medication.

They said the programme offered free diagnosis and treatment to the hospitalised patients only but talks were under way with the German government to pioneer the OPD project in four districts.

The officials said the German government had agreed to spend 9.4 million Euros over a period of two years to provide free treatment to the visitors to OPDs in Malakand, Mardan, Kohat and Chitral districts.

They said the government in collaboration with Germany had begun the programme in those districts in 2015 for hospitalised patients under which three per cent population was provided with free treatment.

The officials said the initiative proved very successful in the provision of free services to the patients, so the government began the SSP and began providing free health services to 51 per cent people in Aug 2016 and later extended them to 69 per cent population.


_Published in Dawn, July 4th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

INSTALLATION OF BRIDGES EXPANSION JOINTS IN PROGRESS
KHUSHAL GARH TO KOHAT HIGHWAY N-80 PACKAGE III
CPEC LINK INDUS HIGHWAY N-55.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP chief minister announces Rs4 billion for Janikhel uplift, Shakto Dam*


Bureau Report
July 9, 2021 







Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan announced the construction of a police station in Janikhel area. — APP/File

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Thursday announced a Rs2 billion special development package for Janikhel area in Bannu district and Rs2 billion funds for the construction of Shakto Dam.

He made the announcement during a meeting with a 40-member delegation of Janikhel tribesmen, who called on him at the Chief Minister’s House here.

Janikhel tribesmen have staged two sit-ins against killings in their area during the last few months.

According to a statement issued here, the visitors apprised the chief minister of all issues of their area.

Mr Mahmood assured them of the resolution of their all problems on priority basis and said the government would maintain law and order and ensure rapid development in the area.

He announced the recruitment of five platoons for the Frontier Constabulary from the area to provide employment to Janikhel youths.

The chief minister said the government would bear all expenses for the purpose.

He directed the relevant authorities to produce a summary in this respect for approval.

Mr Mahmood also announced the construction of a police station in Janikhel area and said schemes of healthcare, education, road and other sectors would be launched in the area on a priority basis.

He said the government was taking serious steps to maintain law and order in the area and urged the local elders to play due role in that respect.\

The chief minister said some elements tried to incite the people of Janikhel against the government for political purposes but the people didn’t listen to them and thus, thwarting their bid.

He said the government later made an agreement with the people of Janikhel area.

Mr Mahmood said he was fully aware of the problems of Janikhel tribesmen and would resolve them.
He thanked the elders of Janikhel for holding the successful jirga and appreciated the efforts of the administration in that respect.

The tribal elders praised the chief minister for listening to them about their concerns and assured them of the government’s cooperation for ensuring peace and development in the area.


_Published in Dawn, July 9th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good stuff , still need more trees in Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

The Mohmand Dam Hydropower Project is being constructed on Swat River approximately
48 km from Peshawar City in Mohmand Tribal Districts in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam Project | Construction Activities 
July, 2021*

Jul 11, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414144434808238080

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The provincial government is committed to provide modern facilities to the most backward tribal districts.
South Waziristan - Ladha - Asplet work started on Patvilai Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC incorporates 6 projects from KP*

July 14, 2021

PESHAWAR: The China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) Authority has included 6 key projects of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa in the upcoming meeting of Joint Cooperation Committee (JCC) of CPEC.

However, the KP government has sent a request to the chairman of CPEC Authority to include nine additional projects in the CPEC portfolio. The much-awaited meeting of the JCC has been convened on Friday (July 16) in which the projects will be formally approved. The JCC meeting will be held after a gap of one and a half years, the last JCC meeting was held in November 2019.

While expressing his satisfaction over the meeting of the JCC of CPEC, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mehmood Khan said that in the past KP was ignored in CEPC projects, other provinces were given more projects but this time KP government has made all preparations. “Although six projects of KP have been included in the agenda but we have requested an additional nine projects to be included in the portfolio,” the CM said.

“The feasibility of almost all the projects has been completed. The construction of roads would provide better transport facilities to the people of the province. DIK Motorway and Dir Expressway have already been approved by the Central Development Working Party (CDWP)”, he said

Mahmood Khan said the mega projects would provide better transportation facilities for the people and help in the province’s sustainable development. The Chashma Right Bank Canal is a 40-year-old project that will revolutionise the southern districts and make the province self-sufficient in wheat.

He said China is a time-tested friend of Pakistan and CPEC is a great example of Pak-China friendship. The flagship project of CPEC Rasakai Special Economic Zone (SEZ) would boost industrial activities and create employment opportunities in the province.

According to data available with this scribe, the four road infrastructures, one industrial zone, and one education project have already been included in the portfolio. PTI flagship project Rasakai SEZ has been placed at the top of the agenda which has already been inaugurated by the prime minister.

Rasakai SEZ will boost industrial activities and create employment opportunities in the province. The second project is the 214km CPEC western route Gilgit, Shandur-Chitral-Chakdara-M1. This will further improve the road connectivity between Pakistan and China.

Similarly, two other road infrastructure projects included in the upcoming JCC are 30km Dir-Chakdara Motorway and Mirpur-Muzaffarabad-Mansehra road.

Another important transport infrastructure project is Peshawar-DI Khan Motorway, also known as the Western Route of CPEC. Pak-Austria Fachhochschule Institute at Haripur is also a part of Friday’s JCC meeting.

The KP government has requested the CPEC Authority chairman to include at least nine additional projects. 

*These projects include.........................
*
the construction of a 500KV transmission line 225km Chitral to Chakdara with 2 grid stations, Swat Expressway from Chakdara to Fatehpur Phase II, 
Chashma Right Bank Canal (CRBC), 
Darband Special Economic Zone DI Khan (as a replacement to Mohmand Marble city), 
Toren More Kari HPP, 
Jameshil Toren More HPP, 
Tank Zam Dam, Kumrat Cable Car, 
and construction/blacktopping/widening/improvement of Mastuj Broghal Pass road, District Upper Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CDWP approved 360 Km Peshawar D.I Khan Motorway worth Rs 276.5 billion to ECNEC for further approval. Meeting also approved Construction of Dir Motorway” worth Rs 38.991 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

With the preparatory work completed, the Balakot Hydropower Development Project is now ready to move ahead that would generate over 1200 new jobs, about 40 percent of which will be sourced locally, the Asian Development Bank said in a statement.

It said the project would also provide livelihood skills training for women. “Water indeed can serve as an engine of economic growth for Pakistan,” the statement added.

On 30 March 2021, ADB approved a $300 million loan to finance the construction of the 300-megawatt plant. The plant will incorporate seismic strengthening and climate-proofing measures and is scheduled to start operating by 2027.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway by KPK Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

Any idea when phase 2 will start of Swat Motorway?


----------



## ghazi52

koolio said:


> Any idea when phase 2 will start of Swat Motorway?


No date yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Balakot Hydropower Power - 300MW*

The first coordination meeting was held among Contractor's Joint Venture group comprises of China Gezhouba Group Company Limited (#CGGC) & Ghulam Rasool & Company (#GRC).
The agenda of the meeting was to study initial planning for project execution. The higher management of both Contracting firms were present during the meeting.
Photo Credits: GRC Private Limited

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Tourism industry is taking off. During Eid holidays, over 27 lakh tourists visited KP and spent around Rs 66.5 Billion in the province. Local people connected to tourism and local shopkeepers saw a huge boost in their income. Share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*KP government to establish 10 new economic zones, 19 industrial units under new Industrial Policy*

July 28, 2021






PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government would establish 10 economic zones and 19 small industrial estates during the next 10 years whereas at least two more special economic zones will be set up in the next five years under the new industrial policy.

According to an official handout issued here o Tuesday, the small industrial estates in Abbottabad, Dera Ismail Khan, Bannu, Dara Adamkhel, Khyber and Mardan would be declared special economic zones.

The decision was made in a meeting held here with Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair. The meeting formally approved an action plan for implementation of Industrial Policy, 2020.

The meeting also approved formation of a 15-member implementation and oversight committee. Special assistant to chief minister on industries will head the committee to monitor and supervise enforcement process of the new industrial policy.

The meeting was informed that under the new policy concrete steps would be taken for the revival of sick industries in the province whereas provision of uninterrupted utilities to industrial units would also be ensured.

In order to utilise indigenous resources in industrial sector, 10 new economic zones would be set up in the various areas of the province including Chitral, Ghazi, Daraban, Swat and Buner.

It is pertinent to mention here that a number of economic zones including Rashakai Special Economic Zone, Jalozai Economic Zone, Nowshera Economic Zone (extension), Mohmand Economic Zone (Marble City) and Dera Ismail Khan Economic Zone have already been inaugurated.

Sector-specific economic zones will also be set up in various districts of the province. Construction of approach roads to industrial units, efficient waste management and development of other allied infrastructure are also part of the new industrial policy.

In order to support and encourage existing and new entrepreneurs in the province, credit incentives will be extended to them. A state-of-the-art training centre will also be established in Dara Adamkhel to promote cottage industry in the province.

Addressing the participants of the meeting, the chief minister said that government was taking pragmatic steps to create employment opportunities for people by promoting industrial and investment activities in the province.

He said that electricity produced at local level through hydel power projects was being provided to industries at concessional rates. He added that investors were being provided with all the facilities through one window service.

The chief minister directed all the departments concerned that to timely issue ‘no objection certificate’ required for setting up new industries to avoid unnecessary delay in the establishment of new industrial units under the policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The biggest tree plantation campaign started in tribal districts.
Thousands of plants were planted in the sub-division of North Waziristan Mir Ali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malamjaba Road Swat #Pakistan

@Artbysaddam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Kumrat To Have World’s longest and Highest Cable Car: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Govt.*

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is planning to build the world’s largest and highest cable car in the Kumrat valley of the Upper Dir district.

CM Mahmood Khan presided over a meeting of the Tourism Department when the decision was made. Permission was granted for a full feasibility assessment and engineering design at the meeting.

The 14-kilometre project will link the Kumrat and Madaklasht valleys in Lower Chitral. According to the planners, the projected cable line would be the world’s longest and highest cable car, attracting eight million local and international tourists to the province.

Aside from the cable car, there will be a parking lot, a restaurant, and other ancillary services. They stated at the conference that the project would provide employment chances for residents and stimulate economic activity in the province. According to the session, the primary characteristics of the cable car project were described, and the estimated cost was expected to be around Rs32 billion.

The gathering was also informed that the project’s feasibility study would take five to six months to complete. According to documents, the cable car will most likely cost Rs500 per person, and the parking facility will hold roughly 500 automobiles at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar-D.I Khan Motorway project to be put on the table during upcoming JCC*

August 12, 2021




 
During a review meeting prior to the Joint Coordination Committee meeting, the Chief Minister of KP, Mahmood Khan was informed that the Peshawar-D.I Khan Motorway will be added to the list of CPEC projects. The meeting also reviewed progress on mega projects in the road sector including Peshawar-DI Khan Motorway, Dir Motorway and progress on the construction of Swat Motorway Phase-II. 

The meeting was attended by the additional Chief Secretary Shahab Ali Shah, Principal Secretary to Chief Minister Amjad Ali Khan, Communications and Works Secretary Ijaz Ansari, and other senior officials who were briefed about the progress made on various projects. CM Khan said that these projects are essential for the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt completed at Bajaur and Nowshera hockey



turf.

Turf will reach the site by November this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

36.6 MW Daral Khwar Hydropower Project, Bahrain, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Awaams of KP Rescue1122 are just a call away incase of any emergency. 
Recently, all ambulances of Health Department were also handed over to Rescue 1122 to provide better service delivery to patients.
New 1122 district headquarter inaugurated in Abbottabad by CM KP Mahmood Khan..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Swari - Dewana Baba road, District Buner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Koto Hydropower Project - 40.8 MW
- Location: Timergara Dir (Lower)
- Annual Energy: 205 GWh
- Expected Completion: 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chakdara Fort, Princely State Of Dir, 1905.






Chakdara Fort, Now District Lower Dir In Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (NWFP) In Pakistan, Was Built By The British In 1896, On The Site Of A Sixteenth Century Mughal Fort. The Position Guarded The Strategically Important Bridge Over The Swat River And The Routes Into The Swat Valley And Chitral Via The Lowari Pass. 
The Fort Was Besieged During The Malakand Rising Of 1897.
Photograph By - D.N. Bali,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work continues on Hayatabad International Cricket Stadium.
Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Arbab Niaz Stadium Latest ....*

Boundary Length Of Arbab Niaz Stadium, Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*152 MW Sharmayi Hydropower Project *

China's Sapphire Hydro and Lahore based Sapphire Group won license to develop 152 MW Hydropower Project in KhyberPakhtunhwa with an estimated cost of $400 Million according to National Electric Power Regulatory Authority NEPRA .

The Sharmayi Hydropower Project is located on River Panjkora in the less-developed northwest district of Upper Dir. The project has strategic importance for the country in view of the rising demand for clean and cheaper energy, NEPRA stated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Hakla-DI Khan Motorway (M-14), a major mega project under the CPEC Western Route, has boosted the construction sector in southern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Approves Digital City Project Worth Rs. 1.3 Billion in Haripur*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Provincial Development Working Party has approved the project ‘Digital City in Haripur’ that will be completed at an estimated cost of Rs. 1.3 billion.

The project and its total cost were approved by the Provincial Development Working Party (PDWP) on 27 August.

Pakistan Digital City is located near the Khanpur Interchange in Haripur and spans an area of 86 kanals. It will have an IT Park building with an area of 56,000 sq. ft for ICT companies, Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) spaces, co-working facilities, and an incubation center. It will offer plots for digital and tech-based enterprises to set up their purpose-built facilities.

It also has a thriving ecosystem around it that consists of academic institutions, research centers, and an industrial base.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wash room, tuck shop, rest hall, child play area, parking and other facilities are being provided in rest areas.

The purpose of establishment of rest areas is to make tourists accessible to comfort and other needs during travel.

Photos: Rest Area Batta Kundi, Naran , KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work on 800 MW Mohmand Dam swiftly progressing, completion in 2025.

• 2 Billion 86 Crore units will be produced annually
• *Peshawar, Nowshera & Charsadda will be protected from flood*
• 1,80,000+ Acres will be irrigated
• 1.293 MAF Storage Capacity..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Presenting Regi Sports City, a multi-purpose international standard sports complex in Regi Model Town, to hone international talent from across Peshawar and #KhyberPakhtunkhwa, another flagship project for Peshawar by CM Mahmood Khan's govt.
The centre piece ;Pakistan's best designed football stadium & athletic track.

Regi Sports City will Insha'Allah be a catalyst for the development of Regi Model Town, and along with the Hayatabad Cricket Stadium, will make western part of Peshawar the sports nursery of the city.

The destination will also include an aquatic centre, a cricket academy and a commercial complex, making Regi Sports City a destination in itself.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC’s Hattar SEZ orders bar rolling mill*


September 2, 2021






PESHAWAR: To enlarge its footprint in the growing regional market of infrastructure projects, Pak Steel at the Hattar Special Economic Zone (HSEZ) of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) has ordered a ‘bar rolling mill’ with a yearly production capacity of 45,000 metric tons.

“Pak Steel orders a new 450,000 metric tons per year rebar mill from Primetals Technologies, Italy. The plant is being installed at HSEZ,” according to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development and Management Company (KPEZMIC).

Primetals Technologies has received an order from Pak Steel to supply a bar rolling to its site in HSEZ, according to the company’s official statement.

The mill will manufacture concrete reinforcement steel bars (rebars) with diameters ranging from 8mm to 40 millimeters. The design capacity will be 450,000 metric tons per year. The commissioning into operation of the mill is scheduled in the fourth quarter of 2022.

Pak Steel is one of the most prominent players of the Pakistani steel industry that focuses on the manufacture of concrete reinforcement bars as well as on light structural profiles. This expansion of 450,000 metric tons will boost the yearly production capacity to 650,000 metric tons and will enable Pak Steel to meet the rapidly growing steel demand in the country.

In July 2021, Chief Minister KP Mahmood Khan inaugurated the Pak Steel plant in HSEZ. The plant with an annual capacity of 500,000 tons will create 200 jobs for the local population.

The SEZs have contributed significantly to China’s development. Pakistan, being a friendly neighbor country to China and a member of BRI, is adopting SEZs for its economic growth by attracting domestic and foreign investment.

The SEZs are created, leveraging tax incentives to attract foreign investment that leads to technological advancement. Along with promoting value addition in exports, the SEZs also generate employment, encourage import substitution as well as mobilize foreign exchange in countries for Balance of Payment Support.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Dualization of Sherkot Hangu Section of Provincial Highway S-7 (24 Km) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa \\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

40.3km Kanegram Karma road in South Waziristan has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sangoor Bridge on Chitral River is completed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

KP under CM Mahmood Khan becoming hub for Investment.

After investment of $50 Million by Century Steel Mill (Rashakai), $50 Million by Coke (Hattar), $25 Million by Hilton/Baron (Nathiagali); Pak Steel & Italian company partners to establish Steel Mill in Hattar ($50 Million).

Pak Steel and Italian Company will produce 450,000 metric tonnes of steel annually and generate thousands of direct and indirect jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR, Sep 14 (APP):......*. Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan on Tuesday approved 10-year business plan for funding of energy projects run by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO).

He was chairing a high-level meeting of Energy and Power Department held here. The chief minister was given detailed briefing on overall performance and achievements the department.

He was informed that eight hydel projects and five solar energy projects having generation capacity of 161 MW and 3.12 MW were completed and seven hydel projects having capacity of 332 MW were under construction in the province.


Similarly, seven solar projects with 43 MW capacity would be ready in near future to meet power
requirement of the province.

It was informed that 356 mini-micro hydel projects were in construction stage while 266 projects were completed and made operational. Under the second phase, total 672 mini hydel projects would be constructed.

The meeting was informed that so far solarization of 2323 mosques were completed and solar energy provided to 3500 schools.

The chief minister directed to chalk-out a plan for the operationalization of mini-micro hydel projects and work should be started on the second phase of mini projects.

He also directed to take step for the construction of solar grid stations in merged districts and finalize preparations for launching ceremony of Balakot Hydel project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Wearing Course is in progress for package III of Battara Sir Qilla Puran road District Buner, provincial highway S10A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prefabricated containers for Tourist Rescue 1122 offices arrive at Ayubia under auspices WB funded KITE project.
To start within this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The pressure tunnel of Lawi Hydropower Project, 69 MW , Chitral, successfully breakthrough. 
The total length is 741m with one access adit of 146 meter length. 
The diameter of the tunnel is 3.4m with circular shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NHA Road safety work in progress at Akhagram to Upper Dir Panakot Chitral Highway N-45, by Eastern Highway Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*300 megawatts Balakot hydropower project.*

MANSEHRA: The district administration has begun acquiring over 8,000 kanals of land for the 300 megawatts Balakot hydropower project.

“Land acquisition is being made for the energy project executed by the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation on the Kunhar River in Kaghan valley,” Dr Qasim Ali Khan told reporters on Tuesday.

The provincial government had given a go-ahead to the project in March. The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council approved $750 million for it.

The deputy commissioner, who is also the district collector, said following the imposition of Section 4 of the Land Acquisition Act, 1894, other formalities were being completed to pay the payments to owners whose land was being acquired in four patwar circles of the Balakot tehsil.

“We have been acquiring land in Bala Schain, Paras, Ghanool and Sangar patwar circles and the district revenue department teams are actively pursuing the task in their respective areas,” he said.

The bidding and contractor hiring for the project has already been completed, while a consortium of companies for it has been finalised.

The Pedo will execute the project on the Kunhar River downstream with the financial support of the Asian Development Bank.

_Published in Dawn, September 22nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project is under construction.....*

Run-of-the-river hydropower located in Kalam valley, District Swat, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan, on the left tributary of Suvastu River. The power station has a planned generating capacity of 84 MW.

The Physical progress of the project is 61%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM announces dividing South Waziristan into 2 districts*


Muhammad Irfan Mughal
September 24, 2021 


DERA ISMAIL KHAN: Prime Minister Imran Khan has announced bifurcation of South Waziristan into two districts to improve administrative affairs in the volatile merged tribal districts.

Addressing a farmers’ convention here on Thursday, the prime minister said all possible measures were being taken to improve the living standards of the people of merged districts who had suffered due to prolonged militancy. He expressed the confidence that his government would win the war against mafias and ensure supremacy of the law and Constitution.




“If we want to become a great nation, which was the concept [behind Pakistan’s creation], we would have to ensure rule of law,” he said, adding that the masses would also have to change their attitude to become a great nation.

“It is shameful that some people who are sitting abroad, living in the properties worth billions of rupees and cannot show even a receipt of how they got that money, are making speeches from there,” he remarked.



> Hopes his government will win war against mafias, ensure rule of law


The prime minister said that ‘big mafias’ didn’t want rule of law in Pakistan because they benefited from the corrupt system and just wanted NRO. “Then how this country will move forward,” he wondered.

He said that when he referred to ‘State of Madina’ and its principles it wasn’t meant for any political gains. “I don’t use the name of Islam for personal benefit or for the vote, rather it is part of my faith.”

PM Khan said his government wanted development in the field of agriculture, population control, discouragement of mafia, timely provision of justice, end of the system of oppression, best educational environment, provision of better health facilities and increase in productivity. “Through these things we can make Pakistan a truly prosperous country and a state of Madina.”

He regretted that people did not get justice on time, the system of oppression was dominant here and mafia was present everywhere. “Elimination of all these anti-national elements is among my priorities. We can never progress under a system of betrayal and oppression,” he said.

The prime minister said the world did not respect those who begged. “We have to stand on our own feet to become a dignified and conscious nation. We have to think about making elections transparent and preventing rigging, which is not the case in Europe.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Land acquisition officially Statred丨Balakot Hydropower Project - 300MW




*

The provincial government has begun expropriating more than 8,000 plots of land for the 300 MW Balakot Hydropower Project. According to Pakistan's Land Acquisition and Resettlement Planning Department (LARP), it is estimated that the project will need to acquire about 33 hectares of land, and it is estimated that 165 households (887 people) will be affected.

“Land acquisition is underway for the energy project carried out by Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) on the Kunha River in the Kaghan Valley,” Dr Qasim Ali Khan (DC Manshera) told reporters on Tuesday.

The Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa approved the project in March. The National Economic Executive Committee approved US$750 million for this. It is reported that the joint venture formed by China Energy Construction Gezhouba Group (CGGC) as the lead party and Ghulam Rasool and Company (GRC) signed the EPC contract for Pakistan's Balakot Hydropower Project with Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) on 9th March 2021.

The Deputy Commissioner and District Tax Officer stated that the land expropriation is being completed in accordance with the provisions of Section 4 of the 1894 Land Expropriation Law.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Minister KPK Mahmood Khan handed over the specially designed 4x4 ambulances to Rescue 1122 for Emergency Rescue Stations at tourist areas of
Ayubia, 
Thandiani, 
Kewai, 
Kalash and 
Kumrat 
in first phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hazara Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Chief Minister Mahmood Khan took notice of unnecessary delays in the issuance of NOCs for the construction of high rise buildings and directed authorities to take immediate steps to ensure the issuance of NOCs within the given timelines to extend maximum facilitation to private investors.

He chaired a meeting of the Local Government and Rural Development Department on Monday.

CM Mahmood said the provincial government had promulgated laws and put in place a regularity regime for attracting maximum private sector investment, adding that implementation of laws in letter and spirit was the foremost responsibility of the concerned departments and entities.

He warned that in case of any negligence, or any unnecessary hurdle for private investment, the responsible ones would be taken to task and no one would be spared.

The provincial chief executive further said hurdles were being created instead of facilitation for private investors at lower level which could not be tolerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Dinar Cancer Hospital in Dera Ismail Khan started function.










Rescue 1122 Station, Chaprial road phase 1 and Panai to Bedra road phase 2 at Tehsil Matta Swat. 












.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hydropower Projects*

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Energy and Power Department has completed 8 different Hydropower Projects with a total capacity of 161MW through which Rs3.98bn annual revenue is expected. 

Similarly, under the solar project, five different schemes of 3.12MW have been completed which have resulted in an annual saving of Rs86m. Work is also in progress on the construction of other seven hydropower projects with a total capacity of 232MW and 7 solar projects with a total capacity of 43MW as well. These projects are expected to generate annual revenue of Rs9bn and savings of Rs865m, respectively.

This was told in a meeting of the Energy and Power Department held here with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair on Tuesday. Special Assistant to CM for Energy Taj Muhammad Tarand, Secretary Energy Muhammad Zubair, PEDO Chief Executive Officer Muhammad Naeem and other concerned officials attended the meeting.

The forum was briefed about the major achievements and overall performance of the department and was told that so far 8 hydropower projects had been completed in the province that includes 81MW Malakand-III Hydropower Project Dargai, 18MW Hydropower Project Pehur, 1.8MW Shishi Hydropower Project Chitral, 4.2MW Reshun Hydropower Project Chitral, 2.6MW Machai Hydropower Project Mardan, 36.6MW Daral Hydropower Project Swat, 17MW Ranolia Hydropower Project Kohistan and 10 mini micro-projects on Canals. 

Similarly, it was informed that 7 Hydropower Projects were under construction in the different parts of the province including 10.2MW Jabori Hydropower Project Mansehra, 11.8MW Karora Hydropower Project Shangla, 40.8MW Koto Hydropower Project Dir Lower, 84MW Mataltan Hydropower Project Swat, 69MW Lawi Hydropower Project Chitral, 10.5MW Chapri Charkhel Hydropower Project Kurrum and 6.5MW Barando Hydropower Project District Torghar. These seven projects would be completed with a total estimated cost of Rs73bn.

The authorities told that an agreement had been signed with the Asian Development Bank for the construction of the 300MW #Balakot Hydropower Project, adding that an agreement had also been inked with the World Bank for the construction of 157MW #Madain Hydropower Project and 88MW #Gabral_Kalam Hydropower Project.

They informed that under the Public-Private Partnership, 188MW Naran and 96MW #Batakundi Hydropower Projects were also under construction whereas feasibility for 496MW Spatgah Hydropower Project was in progress. It was further informed that PCIs of three different projects having the total capacity of 564MW had been prepared, adding that these projects would be reflected in the next Public Sector Development Program.

It was also told that under the first phase of Mini Micro Hydropower Projects, 356 mini-micro Hydropower Projects were being constructed in the different parts of the province out of which 266 projects had been completed and operationalized so far while under the second phase of the project more 672 mini micro-hydropower projects would be constructed in the province. Briefing about the solar projects, the authorities informed that 2323 mosques had been solarized in the province adding that under the project a total of 4000 mosques would be converted to the solar system. 

Similarly, 8000 schools were also being solarized in the province out of which the #solarization of 3000 schools had been completed so far. They added that a contract had been awarded for the construction of 13 mini solar grid stations in merged areas, further stating that transmission and grid companies of the province had been established. A 10 years business plan has also been approved for the funding of power projects under the #PEDO whereas the E-Bidding system has been launched by the department.

Expressing his satisfaction over the performance of the energy department, the CM has directed the quarters concerned to prepare a workable operational plan for operating completed mini micro hydel power stations further directing them to ensure participation of the local community for better management of these hydel power stations. He was also directed to immediately initiate work on phase-II of mini-hydropower projects and solar projects as well. He further directed to finalized arrangements to perform groundbreaking of #Balakot_Hydropower_Project and to start work on the construction of solar grid stations in the merged areas without any delay.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tourists Rescue 1122 station Thandiani under KITE project for facilitation and safety of tourists.

It will be the highest Rescue 1122 station at 9000 ft.

GDA Galiyat, Thandiani .......

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Culture & Tourism Authority

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Austria Fachhochschule, Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology was established in Haripur under the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Government. Courses including Food Engineering, Mineral Processing, Pharmaceutical Science, Chemical and Energy Engineering are being offered along with others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rashakai Special Economic Zone will generate over 250,000 direct and indirect jobs. 

Construction work in reception center, complex building, internal road, boundary wall, drain and other areas is now progressing swiftly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Saftain Anjum

ghazi52 said:


> Dinar Cancer Hospital in Dera Ismail Khan started function


Masha Allah


----------



## ghazi52

Before and after images of a garbage dumping site on Ring Road Peshawar,
which is now being converted into a 280 kanal Family Amusement Park by #KhyberPakhtunkhwa Government.

KP Government has converted a garbage dumping site on Ring Road Peshawar into a 280 kanal family amusement park for the people of KP; it will be inaugurated soon.

It will have jogging track, cafeteria, washrooms, sports facilities, play areas and green belt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*LRH becomes first hospital of KP to introduce clinical pharmacy*

Ashfaq Yusufza
October 16, 2021

PESHAWAR: Lady Reading Hospital has introduced clinical pharmacy and e-prescription services to ensure correct dosage of medicines for safety of patients and putting brakes on misuse of drugs and other medical supplies.

It is for the first time in the history of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa that any public sector hospital has introduced such services.

“The hospital has been issuing medicines to admitted people on indent book, issued to patients in wards. Under the new system, the patients get medicines directly from the hospital pharmacy through e-prescription. It has helped us to make proper use of the medicines procured for free provision to people,” LRH Pharmacy Manager Mohammad Amir told _Dawn_.



> The health facility has also started e-prescription




He said that physicians uploaded the details of drugs required by patients through online system that were issued to the relevant wards. He said that under the old system, drugs were issued to the wards that were provided to the patients from there. “The new mechanism has enabled the doctors to get the required quantity of drugs and put brakes on waste of the medicines at the hospital,” he added.

The change has been the outcome of Medical Teaching Institutions Reforms Act, 2015 under which 11 teaching hospitals and affiliated medical colleges have been granted financial and administrative autonomy.

LRH was the first hospital in the province to enforce the law. It has 25 pharmacists now to streamline the pharmaceutical services for the effective care of patients. The hospital had only three pharmacists in 2017.

Dr Amir, who holds a PhD degree from abroad in pharmacy, said that they established main warehouse to supply medicines and other items to the store from where those were issued to the wards on demand.

“We have also established satellite pharmacies in gynea, paeds surgery and accident and emergency department to enable the patients to get the desired medicines promptly. More satellite pharmacies are being established,” he said. He added that all the supplies were made electronically that were recorded in the system and could be checked when needed.

A ‘pharmacy informatics lab’ has also been established to ensure correct use of medicines, its delivery and latest knowledge for the betterment of patients. LRH is the first public sector hospital to upgrade pharmacy services that also include clinical pharmacy under which the pharmacists and physicians discuss use of medicines to patients.

“The physicians at the hospitals also appreciate the clinical pharmacy because under it our colleagues ensure that the patients get right doses of certain drugs and avoidance of complication coming out of combination of drugs,” said Dr Amir.

He said that their clinical pharmacists visited the wards and made interventions with regard to prescriptions. He said that in 98 per cent cases, the physicians agreed and subsequently the most appropriate medication was given to the patients. “In this way, we have stopped duplication of antibiotics and other drugs,” he added.

Pharmacist Azizullah Khan said that they had also setup OPD pharmacy where patients received drugs at eight per cent discount from the market. “The people get right medicines because we purchase drugs in bulk from 30 top pharmaceutical companies, which give us more discounts that are transferred to the patients,” he said.

He said that they also installed cold chain system to keep certain medicines under the required temperature and patients got quality drugs.

_Published in Dawn, October 16th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR: The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has allocated a fund of Rs.14.5 billion for 115 projects in annual development programme (ADP) of the current financial year under the Sports, Tourism, Culture, Youth Affairs and Archaeology Department.*

Out of these projects 106 are ongoing and 9 are new projects. Similarly 77 projects are for settled districts and 29 for newly merged districts. Funds to the tone of Rs.14.5 billion have been allocated in the current year's budget for these projects. This was told in Annual Development Program review meeting of Sports, Culture, and Tourism department, held here Sunday.

Additional Chief Secretary Shahab Ali Shah, Principal Secretary to the Chief Minister Amjad Ali Khan, Secretary Tourism, Muhammad Abid Majeed, Director General Sports Asfandyar Khattak and other concerned officials of the department attended the meeting. It was informed that out of the 115 projects, 4 projects are in the sports sector, 34 in tourism, 15 in archaeology, five in culture and six in youth affairs sector. The meeting was told that 33 projects are due for completion with a total cost of Rs. 6.217 billion.

Similarly, 15 high priority projects worth Rs. 37 billion have been identified and Rs. 10 billion has been allocated for them in current budget. Briefing the meeting about establishment of playground in the province, it was informed that work is underway on 76 schemes in different districts of the province out of which 57 have been completed while the remaining 19 will be completed by the end of this financial year.

Similarly, under the Accelerated Implementation Program, a project of Rs. 2.405 billion has been approved for the up-gradation and rehabilitation of existing sports grounds in the newly merged tribal districts while a project for construction of new sports grounds in each of these districts had been approved under which Rs. 750 million had been allocated for each of the merged districts and Rs. 342 million for each of the tribal sub-division (ex FRs).


----------



## ghazi52

Malaysian Firm presents Development Plan of 4 Tourist zones in KP. APUDG (AJM Planning and Urban Design Group) is a Malaysian Firm and they have made and presented a development plan on 4 attractive tourism zones in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

This will help the Government of Pakistan’s dream of increasing tourism in Pakistan and showcase its beauty in the world.

The 4 tourism zones included in the master plan for development are Mankial in Swat, Thandiani in Abbottabad, Ganol in Mansehra, and Madaklasht in Lower Chitral.

The master plan for the development of 4 tourism zones includes map-making, local planning, destination management plan, phase-wise infrastructure development, and construction of roads leading to them.


----------



## ghazi52

Recently constructed University of Swabi Main Campus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Imran Khan for the development of New Balakot City as a tourist hub.*

The Prime Minister said,” the government wants to develop new tourist resorts in hilly areas for the promotion of tourism in the country.”

“For this purpose, reputed private investors in the field of tourism and hospitality are being attracted to Public-Private Partnership (PPP) model,” he added.

The Prime Minister directed the federal and provincial authorities concerned to take all necessary measures to fully facilitate private investors in this regard.

He further directed the KP government to take over the entire project from ERRA and accomplish it as a tourist resort. The Prime Minister further directed to exclude irrigated land from the project in order to ensure food security in the region.

Earlier, the Prime Minister was briefed that feasibility study on Rs. 19.5 billion project for the development of New Balakot City as a tourist hub on Design-Build-Finance-Operate and Transfer (DBFOT) model has been completed by NESPAK and KPMG


----------



## ghazi52

*Progress on under construction campus of University of Swat.





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swabi Hospital..


----------



## ghazi52

The chief minister of KPK said that a network of motorways is being laid in the province and Phase II of the Swat-Motorway will be inaugurated in December this year while construction work on Chakdara-Chitral Motorway will also begin soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work of international standard cricket stadium in Hayatabad Sports Complex Peshawar enters the final stage. The process of preparation of patches has also started.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Main service area building at both bounds on 81 Km Swat Motorway phase-I at km 42 is in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Secretary (Energy & Power Department) visit *11.8 MW Karora_HPP* on 1st November, 202, 
Also visited the *40.8 MW Koto_HPP* along with CEO PEDO on 2nd November 2021.

Project Directors of both the projects briefed about the progress and current status of their respective projects.

Credits: Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project *
Construction Activities
Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CM Mahmood Khan & others inaugrated work on KPK's biggest Women and Children Hospital in Swabi. The hospital will be constructed at a cost of 3.8 Billion rupees in 43 kanals of lands and would be completed in 2 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR: The health department has established four regional directorates with vast administrative powers to ensure prompt healthcare service delivery at primary and secondary levels.*

The department has appointed four regional directors (RDs) including Dr Shahid Younas for central region, Dr Shaukat Ali for Malakand, Dr Faisal Khanzada for Abbottabad and Dr Ubaidur Rehman for south region. They will start their assignments after issuance of notification regarding their job description.

Last month, the department re-designated four posts of additional director general of BPS-20 at the office of Director General Health Services (DGHS), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa as regional directors being part of the programme to decentralise powers.

Sources said that so far, all the administrative matters of the districts were handled by DGHS owing to which the activities continued to suffer in the face of delays.



> Directors’ powers include transfer, posting and leave matters of employees



On Saturday, health department notified terms of reference of RDs. They have been entrusted with responsibilities for all the administrative affairs of the primary and secondary healthcare facilities in their respective regions.

Their powers include transfer, posting and leave matters of the employees from BPS-1 to BPS-16 within the region, making performance-based recommendations to health department regarding posting/transfer of district health officers (DHOs) and medical superintendents, acting as drawing and disbursement officer (DDOs) for both salary and non-salary components of the expenses of their offices.

Additionally, they have also been empowered to propose posting of employee in BPS-17 and above to DGHS for improvement of healthcare services, according to the notification.

The newly-appointed RDs will also act as the reporting officer for the performance evaluation reports of the medical superintendents and DHOs.

They have been authorised to function as the appellate authority in administrative matters and disciplinary proceedings for employees working in BPS-1 to BPS-15.

According to the notification, the RDs have also been tasked to pay supervisory visits to all the health facilities in their respective regions as per monthly schedule for prudent utilisation of resources and report the same to the office of DGHS.

The regional directors will convene monthly review meetings on performance of medical superintendents and DHOs and will monitor, supervise and report all the developmental projects to the office of DGHS. They will ensure coordination with other departments for successful implementation of all health initiatives in their regions.

According to job description of the RDs, they will hold daily, weekly and monthly meetings with the DHOs and medical superintendents to review key performance indicators (KPls) and give feedback to DGHS.

They will ensure availability and functionality of equipment, availability of medicines and regularity of staff at all levels of health facilities in the relevant region and will submit performance report of their regions to health department and minister’s office.

The directors will also maintain liaison with regional and district administrations besides other line departments in the region as provincial representative of health department. They will also keep close coordination with DGHS, health secretary and minister’s offices and will ensure implementation of all the directives issued by these offices.

The notification said that the RDs would ensure proper functionality and effective supervision of all preventive programmes such as polio, routine immunisation, vector-borne diseases including malaria, dengue and leishmaniasis and tuberculosis, hepatitis and HIV/Aids etc.

They would ensure prompt response and surveillance of all the health apparatus in the relevant region during epidemics and public health issues and disasters, it said.

So far, all services matters were being sent to DGHS office in Peshawar which affected performance of the district health system.

“It is de-concentration of administrative powers, which remained in place at divisional level in Dera Ismail Khan, Peshawar, Swat and Abbottabad. The system was successful but it was abolished after the enforcement of Local Government Ordinance, 2002,” said officials.

_Published in Dawn, November 15th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*US and KP government inaugurate police facilities*

The Frontier Post








PESHAWAR: The US government, through the International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs Section (INL), inaugurated new KP Police and Frontier Constabulary facilities worth a total of over $18 million.

“This week’s events are the newest steps in the long partnership between the United States and Pakistan,” US Consul General Richard H. Riley said. “The United States hopes these facilities will help the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police and Frontier Constabulary meet their goals of training increasingly capable, professional officers and expanding law enforcement services into the newly-merged districts.” Regarding facilities for women that were constructed, INL Director Mark Tervakoski noted, “We are happy we can assist with infrastructure that will allow more women to join the ranks of Pakistani law enforcement. Overall, these projects are about increasing the security and prosperity of all Pakistanis, of all genders.”

The inaugurated facilities include a Police Training Center in Shahkas, ten check posts in the newly merged districts, an addition to the Frontier Constabulary training center in Michni, and completion of the second phase of construction at the KP Joint Police Training Center in Nowshera. Officials also celebrated the ground-breaking for a new accommodation barracks for female trainees at the Shahkas facility.

The new Shahkas training facility has a 500-officer capacity and is already playing an important role in the training of former Levies security forces as they transition into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial police. The ten check posts in Khyber, Mohmand, Kurram, and other tribal districts will smooth the transition of former Levies forces into the KP Police and help extend police services to the citizens of the newly merged districts. The Michni Police Training Center addition will assist the Frontier Constabulary in meeting its goal of expanding its ranks by an additional 5000 personnel. The completion of the second and final construction phase of the Joint Police Training Center in Nowshera, which included the construction of forty buildings,
among them facilities for female trainees, will increase its capacity from 540 to 1700 trainees.

For almost 40 years, the United States and Pakistan have worked to improve citizen security and enhance police capacity across Pakistan. The Bureau of International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs, part of the US Department of State, works in more than 90 countries to help combat crime and corruption; counter the narcotics trade; improve police institutions; and promote court systems that are fair and accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

23 November 2021...... The first phase of the Karam Tangi Dam project will be completed in June 2023. 
It is being constructed in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa district, North Waziristan.

Chairman Wapda visited various parts of the project including dam, irrigation system and power houses. On this occasion, the project administration briefed Chairman Wapda about the progress so far on the Karam Tangi project.

It is clear that Wapda is building the Karam Tangi Dam project in two phases. At this time work is underway on the first phase under which the dam has been built at Spin Wam located 28km from North Waziristan. While the irrigation system And the work is underway on Small Hydel Power Stations. 

The completion of the first phase of the Karam Tangi Dam will bring 16 thousand 380 acres of land under cultivation and about 19 MW of affordability of electricity. The USAD has granted $ 81 million grant for this project while the command area of the project Italian corporation government for the development of
Khyber is giving Pakhtunkhwa an easy loan of 45 million dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaikh Badin National Park connected with CPEC Western Route*

November 24, 2021

PESHAWAR, Nov. 23 (Gwadar Pro)– Minister of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province Faisal Amin Khan Gandapur said on Monday afternoon that Shaikh Badin National Park road had been connected to Islamabad (Hakla)-Dera Ismail Khan Motorway Western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

In a statement, the minister, remarked that work was in full swing on the road project to Shaikh Badin National Park.

“The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and Federal Ministry of Climate Change will start eco-tourism project at Shaikh Badin soon,” he stated.

Gandapur pointed out that Shaikh Badin was a national park and had also been notified as a heritage site. “Shaikh Badin has 100 plant/animal species, referred to as an ‘ecological island’ by experts. The hill destination would be preserved under protected areas initiative,” he maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nov 23, 2021
The ECNEC approved Remodelling of Warsak Canal System in Peshawar and Nowshera districts worth Rs16.695.81 billion.

The 2nd revised PC-1 was considered on 50:50 cost sharing basis between federal and provincial government.

Any variation in the cost of the project will be borne by the provincial government.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction Malek Khel road at Tehsil Razmak , North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Recovery of temple land in KPK's Ghandian planned*

A Correspondent
December 1, 2021








The official said the temple, which dated back to the Stone Age, would be protected and provided with necessary facilities for visitors. — Photo by Tanveer Shahzad


MANSEHRA: The district administration has planned the removal of encroachment from the historical Hindu temple’s land in Ghandian area.

“We have begun the demarcation of Shiva temple’s land to do away with encroachments and once it is done, better services will be offered to visitors,” additional deputy commissioner (finance) Nazima Shaheen told reporters here Tuesday.

Ms Shaheen, who visited the temple along with revenue collectors and engineers of the communication and works department, said washrooms and waiting rooms would be set up on the recovered land.

She said the administration wanted to promote religious tourism in the district and hoped that the provision of better services to visitors would serve the purpose.

The official said the deputy commissioner would meet elders of Ghandian area to resolve their land issues.

She said the federal government recently released Rs4 million leading to the construction of a mega hall on the premises.

Ms Shaheen said the temple, which dated back to the Stone Age, would be protected and provided with necessary facilities for visitors.

She said minority MPA Ravi Kumar was in contact with the district administration for the resolution of the issues of Hindu devotees.

Meanwhile, the district health department has vaccinated around 795,000 children against measles and rubella. It also administered anti-polio drops to 268,000 children during a special campaign.

_Published in Dawn, December 1st, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lawi Hydropower Project*

A successful breakthrough of Headrace Tunnel from Inlet to Adit No. 1 Upstream.''

The headrace tunnel of Lawi Hydropower Project is 12.1km with 05 Adits out of which 8.4km have been excavated.

Although the tunnel is very close to the Main Karakuram Thrust (A suture zone between Karakuram Block of Eurasian Plate and Kohistan Island Arc) but the most of the rock mass along the tunnel falls in Good to Fair rock.
Credits: Muhammad Tariq Niaz
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
40.8 MW Koto Hydropower Project Under Construction*

Hydrostatic Pressure Test.
Installation of Testhead for Hydrostatic pressure test of Penstock.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan set to utilize Chinese technology to boost organic peach growing in the country.*








Shahzad
November 26, 2021

According to a research published by China Economic Net, Beijing method may enhance organic peach farming in Pakistan (CEN).

Peaches are known as the “Queen” of fruits in Pakistan, according to the article. It’s a unique fruit with a superb flavour and attractive appearance. Peach season in Pakistan typically begins in May and lasts until the first week of September.

According to the Crop Reporting Service of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the province has 6,330 hectares dedicated to the cultivation of the fruit. Swat produced 5,280 tonnes of peaches in 2018-2019, compared to 1,066 tonnes in Peshawar.

According to Nasir Khan, an orchard owner from Swat, peaches are becoming the main source of revenue for Swat farmers. “We can add value to our peaches and sell them to other nations if we have superior farming and processing technology,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The *Asian Development Bank (ADB)* has felicitated Trans Peshawar, the company managing Peshawar Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) for winning the "Honourable Mention" slot in the 2022 Sustainable Transport Award (STA).
"Congrats Trans Peshawar for BRT Peshawar/Zu Peshawar winning honourable mention in the 2022 global Sustainable Transport Award for improving mobility of residents, reducing transportation greenhouse and air pollution emissions," ADB Pakistan said in a Twitter post recently.

Earlier, the bank announced the names of the winners and the honourable mentions on its website. Alongside the BRT project, the other city securing the slot included Estonia's Tartu, while Colombi'a Bogota was the winner of the award for the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thal Mir Ali under construction Road Waziristan KPK.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Arbab Niaz Cricket Stadium, Peshawar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

40.8 MW KOTO HYDROPOWER PROJECT ...
ARRIVAL OF EQUIPMENT AT SITE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*NA Standing Committee on PD, SI visits Mohmand Dam to review progress on project*

Project’s 1st unit to be commissioned in December 2025,

The delegation was briefed that Mohmand Dam is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. Construction work on as many as 13 sites is simultaneously underway on the project. These sites include diversion tunnels, power intake and power waterway, spillway, re-regulation pond, left bank irrigation tunnel, switchyard, power house, main dam abutment, access roads and project colony etc. This is a good omen for the project at a time when the whole world is adversely affected by the Covid-19 pandemic, it was further briefed.

The delegation was informed that the first unit of the project will be commissioned in December 2025. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid.

In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion. It was further briefed that a hefty amount of Rs. 4.5 billion will be spent on Confidence Building Measures (CBM) in the project area for socio-economic development of the locals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ADB approves $385mn financing for KPK's urban development project*


Financing will help to construct two clean water supply treatment facilities, three sewerage treatment facilities, and will rehabilitate dysfunctional tube wells

BR Web Desk 
10 Dec 2021


*The Asian Development Bank (ADB) on Friday approved $385 million in financing to help improve the livability and community health of five cities in Pakistan’s Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) province.*

In a statement, ADB said that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Cities Improvement Project will help to construct two clean water supply treatment facilities, three sewerage treatment facilities, and will rehabilitate dysfunctional tube wells among several other important subprojects in the cities of Abbottabad, Kohat, Mardan, Mingora, and Peshawar.
*
"ADB will provide a $380 million loan and a $5 million grant, while the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) will provide financing of $200 million, subject to approval of their board of directors," the statement added.*

Together with $65 million in financing from the Government of Pakistan, this represents ADB’s largest urban project ($650 million equivalent) in Pakistan.
ADB’s loan also includes more than $106 million for climate adaptation and mitigation, the bank’s largest climate financing contribution in any urban project in 2021.

“More than 3.5 million people will benefit from improved access to clean and safe water, reliable and integrated waste management and sanitation services, green urban spaces, and gender-friendly urban facilities. About 150,000 households will gain new connections to water supply systems and have smart water meters installed in their homes,” ADB said.

*The project will help address the challenges of climate change and deteriorating municipal services of urban centers in KPK.*

“Large urban projects are often delayed due to their inherent complexity and competing interests in limited urban space,” ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Yevgeniy Zhukov said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work continues rapidly on the connected roads in the surrounding areas of Chitral, Ochsht, Bakkamak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has launched a special squad called “Ababeel squad” to curb street crimes and maintain peace in the city.

Initially, the squad consists of 200 motorcycles and 800 trained police personnel who will patrol the city streets round the clock. Dressed in special uniform, the Ababeel Squad will be equipped with wireless communication, body cameras, drone cameras and other state-of-the-art equipment.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Analysis of vitamin A in edible oil: KP food authority gets devices*

Recorder 
20 Dec 2021








*PESHAWAR: Nutrition International Wednesday provided devices to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Food Safety and Halal Food Authority (FS&HFA) for analysis of Vitamin A in edible oil. Provincial Program Manager, Nutrition International Syed Imtiaz Ali Shah handed over the devices to Director General KP Food Safety Authority Shahrukh Ali Khan, said a press release.*

He said that the devices are the most advanced technology and portable to ensure compliance in the market. These equipments will strengthen the arms of KP Food safety and Halal Food Authority to ensure best quality of edible Oil to common people.

Director General (DG) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Food Safety and Halal Food Shahrukh Ali Khan appreciated Nutrition International and Bill Melinda Gate Fund for providing technical support to the Authority in the form of provision of devices.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Baran Dam* is a multipurpose project aims at water storage, flood mitigation and power generation. 

The Project aims to regain / increase more than the original capacity of the existing dam up to 100,000 acre-ft with the raising the height of dam by 7m and diverting Tochi River flows through Tochi-Baran Feeder Canal which is designed for 1000 Cusecs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baran Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government will start construction work on mega bus terminal, in Peshawar, and it will cost Rs.3.679 billion.

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Minister for Local Government and Rural Development Faisal Amin Khan said that construction work on mega bus terminal with a cost of Rs3.679 billion was started in Peshawar to provide best services to travelers.

He said that new General Bus Stand on 300 kanals would be constructed outside the city at Sardar Ghari on G T Road. He said that construction of international standard bus terminal was the most important mega project under Peshawar revival and beautification project.

The project is likely to be completed by the end of 2023. The KP minister said that development of provincial capital was the top most priority of his government, adding that all mega projects initiated for this purpose should be completed within stipulated timelines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Construction work going to be started on mega Intercity Bus Terminal in Peshawar, on 300 kanals...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pre-fab solar powered washrooms for tourists with separate units for female and specially abled at 5 sites in Galiyat, Hassamabad and Juma Da Nakka (on Balakot-Kaghan road), Takht-i-Bahi and Gor Khatri installed by KITE Tourism department KhyberPakhtunkhwa.

The units installed on the following areas..........

Mochi Dara Nathia Gali - 2 units
Nathia Gali Bazar - 2 units
Plaza Park - 4 units
Changla Gali - 2 units
Khanspur - 4 units
Hassamabad - 2 unit
Juma Da Nakka - 2 units
Takht-i-Bahi - 4 Units
Gor Khatri - 2 Units

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Construction of Dir Expressway and Peshawar DI Khan Motorway under Public Private Partnership approved.*

Dir Expressway will be built at a cost of Rs 33.5 billion.

This 30 km long expressway will be constructed from Chakdara to Rabat.

The construction of this highway will reduce the distance of 27 kilometers.

Two tunnels and three interchanges will be built on this four-lane expressway.
360 km long Peshawar DI Khan Motorway will be built at a cost of Rs 243 billion.

19 interchanges and two tunnels will be built on this 6 lens motorway.
Both mega projects have already been approved from Eknac.


These highway projects are of extreme importance for the development of the province on sustainable foundations, Mahmood Khan.

Construction of these highways will promote tourism, trade and economic activities in the province, Chief Minister.

The process of purchasing the lands required to implement the projects should be started in a timely manner, Chief Minister.

Progress should be ensured according to timelines for timely implementation of these projects, 

Strict implementation of these projects should be ensured under the public private partnership, strict implementation of the provincial government rules and regulations should be ensured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=614736673156309

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Wearkng Course at Provincial Highway S-7, Sadda - Parachinar road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has decided to construct three new dams in Tank and Dera Ismail Khan districts to refill the ground water level.*

The new dams included Tank Zam Dam, Chodwan Zam Dam and Daraban Dam would be constructed on priority basis as the region has facing water shortage, said an official source.

After construction these dams an estimated 109,721 acres of barren land would be irrigate and 25.5 MW of electricity would also be generated as well. 

These dams would also bring an agricultural revolution in KP’s improvised zone, besides ensuring food security and creating job opportunities for the local people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

_NOBODY_ said:


> We have plenty of land in Baluchistan which should be used for industrialization. Baluchistan should be our main commercial and industrial hub of the future. We should create more costal cities near Gwadar.



But industrialization needs two major thing. 

Manpower and water, alot of it. Baluchistan lack both. Population is less, scattered. And water shortage


----------



## _NOBODY_

RealNapster said:


> But industrialization needs two major thing.
> 
> Manpower and water, alot of it. Baluchistan lack both. Population is less, scattered. And water shortage


Manpower can be imported from other provinces and I can't comment on water due to my lack of knowledge regarding the water situation in Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RealNapster

_NOBODY_ said:


> Manpower can be imported from other provinces



You still will have to give 70-80% of jobs to locals and you won't be able to find that much trained locals in Baluchistan. Giving majority of jobs in Industrial units in baluchistan to people from Sindh and Punjab will only increase their anger. You want more people to turn toward extremism ? This can be a gradual process, where you keep making 1-2 units each year and simultaneously training locals for that industry. But sudden investment of billions $ in Baluchistan to expect huge industrialization in 5-6 years is not possible, not sustainable and not recommended.


----------



## Maula Jatt

RealNapster said:


> You still will have to give 70-80% of jobs to locals and you won't be able to find that much trained locals in Baluchistan. Giving majority of jobs in Industrial units in baluchistan to people from Sindh and Punjab will only increase their anger. You want more people to turn toward extremism ? This can be a gradual process, where you keep making 1-2 units each year and simultaneously training locals for that industry. But sudden investment of billions $ in Baluchistan to expect huge industrialization in 5-6 years is not possible, not sustainable and not recommended.


Honestly water is the big issue here, they have a big enough coastline to be a great exporting hub for Pak 
But there's no water, we can get and train man power but we can't take care of water issues 
Dams and canal but I don't know if they can reach SB or provide water for coastal areas (if we have a multi-million people city or cities in SB)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*69MW Lawi Hydropower Project Site during Snowfall





*








Under construction on Shishi River, a left bank tributary of Chitral River by utilizing a gross head of 413 m and designed discharge of 20 m³/s to generate approx. 308 GWh annual energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Thall to Mir Ali Road project, North Waziristan, KPK. 
























.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rescue 1122 gets fully functional in Bajaur after completion of its under construction office. Meanwhile, Karachi still lacks a functioning rescue system. Wake up Sindh Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RealNapster

ghazi52 said:


> Rescue 1122 gets fully functional in Bajaur after completion of its under construction office. Meanwhile, Karachi still lacks a functioning rescue system. Wake up Sindh Government.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 808060



So you were asking when is the perfect time to set a demonstration against Sindh government ? I say it was 10 years ago. But still you can start today. Tell me when was the last time you saw a demonstration against Sindh government in Karachi or other parts of Sindh ? Now compare that to Demonstrations against Punjab and KP government, even Baluchistan citizens (Specially Hazara community) set on roads when they have demands which government won't accept otherwise. Young doctors Association (it's not that old ) alone have done more demonstrations against Punjab government then all the demonstrations in History of Sindh. Of I have citizens like Sindh then even I won't deliver, I will keep calm, and chill while my kids complete their studies from Oxford and then come here to rule and civilize these citizens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Work on Peshawar Mega Bus Terminal is underway, 








The Rs.3.679 billion projects on 300 Kanal land will be environment friendly with solar power, green spaces, and waste management system.

Completion of the terminal will help in reducing the traffic jams in the City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nice & Much Needed addition in Kalam Valley ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Draft agreement for next 80 Km 4 lanes Swat Motorway Phase-II construction approved:*







CM wants EOI for Dir Project floated It was informed that the 80 Km-long Swat Motorway Phase II Project would be constructed from #Chakdara Interchange to #Madyan Fatehpur Interchange. Initially, this Motorway would have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future.

The corridor would have a total of 9 interchanges including Chakdara interchange, Shomozai interchange,
Barikot interchange, Mingora interchange, Kanju interchange, Malam Jabba-University of Swat interchange, Sher Palam interchange, Matta-Khwaza Khela interchange and Madyan-Fatehpur interchange.

The construction of four rest areas was also part of the project. land acquisition process would be completed in all aspects within the stipulated timelines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mohmand Dam would irrigate 18,237 acres more land besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land after completion. 

ISLAMABAD *- Mohmand Dam would irrigate 18,237 acres more land besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land after completion. The Mohmand Dam would be the fifth highest concrete-face-rock-fill dam in the world, which would be completed by 2025 with an estimated cost of Rs 309.56 billion. 

According to an official of Water and Power Development Authority, Mohmand Dam powerhouse will generate 800MW hydroelectricity. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. He said dam would provide 2.86 billion units of electricity to the national grid and the annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs51.6 billion.

The dam is being constructed on River Swat about five kilometers upstream of Munda Headworks in Mohmand district and is considered a vital contribution towards the water, food and energy security of Pakistan. On completion, the dam will store about 1.2 million acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan has formally launched 2 Special Technology Zones (STZs) located in the Haripur district of KP province.

STZA is pleased to have granted Zone Developer licenses to the Pak-Austria Fachhochschule Institute of Applied Sciences and Technology, and Pakistan Digital City, located in the Haripur district of KP province.

Speaking at the occasion, the Prime Minister lauded all stakeholders for launching the STZs in KP, and pledged his Govt's resolute support for the development of Education, Technology and Innovation sectors of the economy & for creating opportunities for entrepreneurs & tech jobs for the youth of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


Construction work of the main building of Rescue1122 is completed, in district Upper Dir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*80 Km 4 lanes Swat Motorway Phase-II construction: *

CM wants EOI for Dir Project floated It was informed that the 80 Km-long Swat Motorway Phase II Project would be constructed from Chakdara Interchange to Madyan Fatehpur Interchange. Initially, this Motorway would have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Infrastructure development works in full swing at *Rashakai Special Economic Zone *CPEC..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486321703319973892

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KP govt sign Concession Agreement for construction Swat Motorway Phase-II​

The Frontier Post

PESHAWAR: As an important development to execute the Swat Motorway Phase-II on ground, the provincial government has signed Concession Agreement of the project.

The agreement signing ceremony was held here on Wednesday with Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan as a chief guest wherein high ups of PKHA and the concerned construction company signed the concession agreement. Advisor to CM on Communications & Works Riaz Khan, Chief Secretary Dr. Shehzad Bangash, and other concerned high ups attended the ceremony.

80 Km long Swat Motorway Phase-II will be constructed on Public Private Partnership mode at a total cost of Rs. 58 billion including land acquisition cost. 

The said motorway will start from Chakdara and culminate at Madyan Fatehpur. Initially, this motorway will have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future.

The corridor will have a total of 9 interchanges including Chakdara interchange, Shomozai, Barikot, Mingora, Kanju, Malam Jabba-University of Swat, Sher Palam, Matta-Khwaza Khela and Madyan-Fatehpur interchanges.

Moreover, eight main bridges will be constructed at different sites of River Swat. Besides, four rest areas will also be part of the project whereas link highways will be provided where needed.
Speaking on the occasion, the chief minister termed the Swat Motorway as a flagship project for the sustainable development of the area and said that this project on completion would boost tourism and trade activities besides providing quality transportation facilities to the people and create employment opportunities for the locals.


The chief minister said that land acquisition for Swat Motorway Phase-II was underway and very soon the ground breaking of the project would be performed.

Mahmood Khan added that the incumbent provincial government was working on various projects of motorways to interconnect all the districts of the province and boost trade activities in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. The chief minister said that expression of interest for the construction of Dir Motorway had also been floated adding that the said project on completion would usher in a new era of development and prosperity besides providing quality transportation facility to the people of Dir, Chitral and Bajur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has spread KP Rescue 1122 to all districts of the province, in the next phase, it is being spread to all Tehsils. 

In addition, all ambulances of the Health Department provided free facilities to thousands of patients.

Rescue 1122's new station in Swabi in the final stages of completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Teaching Hospital Peshawar has also attained ISO Certificate (ISO 9001:2015).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Three more hospitals to be made medical teaching institutions in KP​
Ashfaq Yusufzai
February 13, 2022


PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health department has decided that three more hospitals in the province will be declared medical teaching institutions following necessary amendments to the law as part of health reforms.
Of these hospitals, two are in Kohat and one in Peshawar.

The decision was made during a recent meeting chaired by chief secretary Dr Shahzad Bangash and attended by the health, law and establishment secretaries here.

While discussing the province’s major health issues, the participants decided that Kohat’sDistrict Headquarters Hospital and Liaquat Memorial Hospital and Peshawar’s Fountain House, which was near completion, would be the next MTIs.

The chief secretary directed the health department to propose amendments to the Medical Teaching Institutions Reforms Act, 2015, and send the draft to the chief minister for approval.




> Govt plans to amend law for the purpose



The law department was told to ensure the early vetting of the proposed amendments.
Currently, the province has 11 medical teaching institutions and the number will reach 13 following the execution of the health department’s plan.
The relevant officials told Dawn that the government wanted to accord MTI status to more and more health facilities to improve their performance.
The government had enacted the MTI Act in 2015 leading to the placing of teaching hospitals and their affiliated medical and dental colleges under boards of governors.
Previously, those institutions were overseen by the health department.
The officials said the government wanted to grant administrative and financial autonomy to hospitals and improve patient care there and therefore, it legislated for the purpose.

They said the law was extended to more and more hospitals and affiliated colleges.
In November last year, the health department notified the Topi and Chota Lahor tehsil headquarters hospitals in the Swabi district as the constituents of the MTI Bacha Khan Medical Complex (BKMC).

Officials claimed that the health facilities had improved performance after the MTI BKMC took them over.

They said the two hospitals were upgraded as tehsil headquarters hospitals three years ago but their performance wasn’t up to the mark, but following the notification, they began proper outpatient departments, admitting patients, performing surgeries, and launched investigative services.

The officials said the BKMC’s hospital director was currently overseeing the hospitals.
They said the province had 2,474 health facilities with over 50,000 staff members but they were largely unable to provide services to the people at tehsil and district levels.

The officials said most patients were referred to Peshawar overburdening the tertiary care facilities.

They said the government had already outsourced 19 health facilities to private organisations and was in the process of contracting out other hospitals with poor performances.

The officials said the conversion of old hospitals into MTIs was a herculean task as those facilities had staff members, who were recruited by the government as civil servants.

They said several issues hampered the progress of MTIs and a major among them was that most institutions had a hybrid administrative system with both civil servants as well as contractual employees working as staff members.

The officials said some hospitals were launched as MTIs after the enforcement of the relevant law and they included the Peshawar Institute of Cardiology and the Qazi Hussain Ahmed Medical Complex Nowshera with the former being approved for ISO certification lately and the latter endeavouring to achieve performance excellence.

_Published in Dawn, February 13th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3080642448843318

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Exploratory drilling for further geotechnical investigation of Dam abutment of Balakot Hydropower Project is in Progress. Red arrows show the location of boreholes.

It is the biggest ever project of hydropower generation under the KP government and important development in the energy sector, 300MW power project would be completed with an estimated cost of Rs 85.00 billion in a period of six years with the financial assistance of the Asian Development Bank.....
,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Construction activities at Islamia college , Peshawar.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499021892929605634

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.........Mother & Child Hospital in Charsadda has been completed. The hospital is expected to be operational within 2 to 3 months..



















..
..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....
𝐊𝐮𝐫𝐫𝐚𝐦 𝐓𝐚𝐧𝐠𝐢 𝐌𝐮𝐥𝐭𝐢𝐩𝐮𝐫𝐩𝐨𝐬𝐞 𝐃𝐚𝐦 𝐏𝐫𝐨𝐣𝐞𝐜𝐭..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486321703319973892
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat, KPK...
Krappa - Shakardara road, provincial highway S-13, is in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

-__-
Ecnec approved the Rural Economic Transformation Project (RETP-KP). The project is aimed at improving the income of rural households through multi-sector interventions in agribusiness development and employment promotion.

It will be implemented in 35 districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa and contribute to poverty reduction and food and nutrition security of rural communities.

The total cost of the project is Rs30.3 billion including a foreign loan of Rs17.6 billion. The provincial government’s share will be Rs4.7 billion and the beneficiaries’ share is estimated at Rs8 billion with project gestation period of seven years, according to the finance ministry.

--__----

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
KPK Liver Hospital at Khyber Medical University, Peshawar .....





,.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority built two-way road (24KM) and three-bridge construction project of Sherkot to Hangu road .

It is a part of the provincial highway S-7 that exits Indus Highway junction and ends at the border of Karam district. It has a total length of 115 km. From Kohat (Hangu Chowk) to Sherkot, 16 km road section. 

Four lane Carriageway has been upgraded in Hi. This is an important road connecting Kohat district to Hangu district and Karam district.
In addition to district Orakzai district, North Waziristan district has also been connected to S-7 via link roads. 

This road plays an important role in trade and business development, as this project will provide further facilitation of trade with Afghanistan and will have a good impact on Pakistan's economy. 

The development of this section to the affiliated population from Kohat and other parts of the country There will be a better communication assistant. 

Police Training College Hangu from Hangu. The completion of the project will increase effective connections, reduce travel duration, faster movement of local products in the market, as well as employment opportunities for locals.


















.,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
*Swat Motorway Phase-II*

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan will lay the foundation stone of Swat Motorway Phase-II next week.

The Chief Minister also directed the concerned quarters to expedite progress on Dir Motorway project’s PC 1 for acquisition of land so that physical work on the project could be initiated. He was chairing the meeting of the Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority to review progress on different road projects including Swat Motorway Phase II and Dir Motorway.

Briefing the meeting about progress on Swat Motorway Phase II, it was informed that 88 km long motorway from Chakdara to Fatehpur would be constructed at a cost of Rs58 billion adding that concessionaire agreement had been signed for the execution of the project. 

It was informed that Rs6.7 billion has been released for the acquisition of land for the project. Moreover, section four had been imposed for land acquisition....
))()()(-,-,-,-,-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.




,,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.,.,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,.,.




,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.,.,.,
*PESHAWAR: The provincial government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has decided in principles to launch Food Card Programme in the upcoming annual budget.*

Under the proposed Food Card Programme, it is initially proposed to provide free of cost wheat flour or provision of four basic food items at subsidised rates to the deserving households. Approximately one million households and over 5.00 million individuals will benefit from the Programme.

The decision was taken during a meeting held here Thursday with Chief Minister Mahmood Khan in the chair.

Special Assistant to CM on Information Barrister Muhammad Ali Saif, Additional Chief Secretary Shahab Ali Shah, Secretary Finance Ikramullah Khan and Secretary Food Mushtaq Ahmad and other relevant officials of food department attended the meeting.

On this occasion, the chief minister directed the quarters concerned to take necessary steps to finalise the proposed Food Card Programme till the budget of new fiscal year.

The meeting was briefed in detail about the preliminary sketch and features of the proposed Food Card Programme, registration of deserving households, estimated cost, implementation mechanism and other various aspects of the programme.

The meeting also reviewed the various proposals for providing basic food items to deserving households on subsidised rates under the proposed programme.

The chief minister has directed the quarters concerned to submit workable proposals for approval to this effect. He also directed the food department to finalise the list of deserving households for the purpose.

Talking on the occasion, the chief minister said that he was fully aware of the problems of people due to current inflation in the country adding that incumbent government was taking solid steps to curtail the burden of inflation on general public.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022
.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
10-year strategy developed to reduce desertification, forest degradation in KP​Bureau Report
April 9, 2022

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa forestry, environment and wildlife department has prepared a strategy to reduce desertification and forest degradation at the cost of over Rs2.15 billion in the next 10 years.

Soon after coming to power in the province 2013, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) had launched the Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation Programme in the province.

The initiative was later extended to other parts of the country as the Ten Billion Trees Tsunami Afforestation programme after the party formed government in the centre in 2018.

The strategy, whose draft is available with _Dawn_ and is called the Reducing Emission from Desertification and forest Degradation (REDD+) Action Plan, is part of the Pakistan National REDD+ Strategy, which was approved in 2021.



> Govt’s Rs2.15bn initiative to involve multi-stakeholder participatory approach




The KP Provincial REDD+ Action Plan (Prap) has been developed to contribute to the strategy’s objectives and sustainable management of forest resources.

According to the Prap, starting in the early 2000s, KP has been a pioneer in introducing participatory forest management and successfully formalising the approach in its legal frameworks, and because of this history, KP naturally takes a community-based approach to REDD+.

“KP’s REDD+ Action Plan is founded on this history of community-based approaches to resource management.”

The document said the preparation of KP Prap took a multi-stakeholder participatory approach.

“The overarching purpose of the Prap is to increase benefits from sustainably managed and enhanced forest resources for the people contributing to their livelihood and at the same time mitigating climate change,” it said.

On the other documents has outlined specific objectives including outlining actions in line with ground realities to address the prioritised drivers and barriers with the context of specific actions and related budget, improving health of the forest ecosystems by reducing deforestation and forest degradation and enhancements of biomass and defining effective implementation and monitoring of REDD+ actions to address the drivers.

Also, the strategy will focus on identifying social and environmental risks associated with proposed actions and suggest risk mitigation.

The document identified the clearing of forestland for agriculture, and housing colonies and settlement as the main drivers of deforestation. Also, high demand for energy, construction timber and grazing and illegal timber extraction for selling for construction and firewood and improperly managed tourism activities have been identified as drivers of forest degradation in the province.

“These drivers were analysed by the stakeholders and several underlying causes were identified,” it said.

The document said the Prap proposed several actions to address underlying causes of deforestation and degradation and one of them was achieving the efficiency and alternative sources of energy to address the main cause of degradation, which was firewood extraction for energy.

Also, mapping resources and effective implementation of regulation to curb conversion of land to other land uses are other priority areas identified in the Prap.

According to the documents, the strategy, to address the issue of deforestation, has suggested to improve forest resources include improving enabling policy environment for REDD+ implementation which include participatory monitoring system, benefit sharing mechanism, forest law enforcement and implementation strengthened, capacity building of actors on forest monitoring system besides introducing alternative incomes and livelihood opportunities, promoting sustainable forest-based enterprises and vocational education, and forest-based payments from forest ecosystem services.

It also proposed a set of interlinked activities that form coherent actions for counteracting a driver of deforestation, forest degradation and/ or barriers to expansion of a forest carbon enhancement activity.

“One of the key actions identified in the Prap is continuation and refining participatory approach to forest management in which the province has already travelled a long way,” the draft strategy said. Also, integration of trees on private lands (as in case of BTAP) has been emphasised to promote sustainable solutions to energy demands on forests.

The document also said the Prap would make traction through participatory forest management plans with an approach that encouraged harvesting trees on a rotational basis so that timber and fuel might be produced and used sustainably for local use.

The Prap suggested activities to enhance forest stocks to ensure that forests continue to see improvement for effective REDD+ results.

_Published in Dawn, April 9th, 2022_

,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Development work in Bajaur district After peace was established in all the seven agencies of the former FATA, the government of Pakistan merged them into Khyber Pakhtunkhwa by giving them the status of districts under the 25th Amendment to the Constitution. After the amalgamation, extensive development work was started in these districts.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516859435712323584


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Rashakai Special Economic Zone.*

In an interview with Chinese Media, Hassan Duad Butt, CEO of KP-BoIT stated that eleven enterprises are establishing industrial units in the Rashakai Special Economic Zone.

He also said that the development of the Rashakai SEZ, which would be commercially launched on May 28, 2021, is on track. Century Steel, a Chinese-owned company that will be a state-of-the-art steel manufacturing facility, is one of the industrial units now under construction.

In addition, 11 businesses have been given 42 acres of land in the SEZ to build industrial units with an estimated investment of Rs11.826 billion and 2,500 job possibilities. In addition, he also said the SEZ will be built in three phases over the course of six to seven years. The zone’s electricity supply has likewise been divided into three phases..

In Phase One, 10 Mw was provided in Sept 2020; in Phase Two, 160 Mw will be provided, and 90% of work has been completed and in Phase Three, 50 Mw will be provided.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Six companies awarded SZ Enterprise status at Rashakai SEZ, KPK..​April 27, 2022

PESHAWAR, April 24. (Gwadar Pro)-The fourth Special Economic Zone (SEZ) Committee on Monday awarded the status of special zone enterprise to six companies at Rashakai Special Economic Zone (RSEZ), a flagship project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

According to an official statement, six companies that were awarded the status of special zone enterprise are “now the recipients of industrial plots at RSEZ”, adding a collective investment of PKR 3.6 billion is expected to come, leasing out 21 acres of land. The SEZ committee has till date approved 15 enterprises leasing out 60 acres of land with an investment of PKR 70 billion.

RSEZ, also known as Rashakai prioritized SEZ, has progressed significantly in development during the last few months.

RSEZ is located at an ideal place, which is the confluence of five major districts of KP, and is reachable via a network of roads, motorways and railways.

The Government of KP and KPEZDMC, and China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) are developing RSEZ, which is spread over an area of approximately 1,000 acres of land. RSEZ is expected to provide 200,000 direct and indirect employment opportunities to the locals.

Meanwhile, Minister of State of Foreign Affairs Hina Rabbani Khar during a meeting on Monday told Deputy Chief of Mission of the Chinese Embassy Ms. Pang Chunxue that Pakistan desired a “fresh momentum in high quality development of CPEC” and she welcomed “enhanced Chinese investments in CPEC’s SEZs”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Patrind Hydropower Project 147MW *
During the flushing of the reservoir...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
* Peshawar Institute of Cardiology*

Phase 2 of the Peshawar Institute of Cardiology has been completed within a year, with 6 cath labs now operational. This is the first public sector hospital in Pakistan to be ISO certified & soon the first to get JCIA accreditation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*PESHAWAR: KP Chief Minister Mahmood Khan Thursday announced that the groundbreaking of Swat Motorway Phase II would be performed next week whereas the foundation stone of Dir Motorway would be laid within the next two months.*

He made this announcement while inaugurating three newly completed development projects including the new building of Tehsil Complex Matta, Girls Degree College Kharizai and Burn & Trauma Center at Tehsil Headquarter Hospital Matta.

The Chief Minister, on the occasion, also performed groundbreaking of various other development projects which include ...
construction of the campuses for Agriculture University Swat and University of Engineering and Technology, 
Rural Health Center Chaprial, upgradation of Tehsil Headquarter Hospital, 
new building of Matta Police Station, 
Matta Gravity Water Supply Scheme, Tehsil Playground Matta, 
Family Water Park Matta, 
Rehabilitation of 57-Km Shamozai Chowk to Bagh Dheri road, 
widening and rehabilitation of 10-Km Baryam Chowk to Wanai road, 
rehabilitation of 23-Km Matta Fazal Banda road, 
construction of Chaprial bypass road, construction of Fazal Banda to Jargoo Waterfall Road, 
Polytechnic Institute, Degree College Venai 
and construction of 132KV Matta Grid Station.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In 2021, the Agriculture Department initiated “Introduction of Certification Facilities for Quality Assurance & Creation of Market Linkages for Agriculture Interventions in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa” project with a total cost of Rs. 286.527 million to improve product quality and ensure food safety and hygiene through various international certifications and also to provide market linkages and promote export of agriculture produce and products as per WTO standards.

Under the Reforms initiatives of the present government, the USAID Firms Project was engaged for reforming the Agriculture Marketing System in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, based on Rapid Agriculture Market Assessment and Good International practices. The policy is based on competition, free environment for marketing and regulation of private Agriculture Markets through a provincial marketing board.

The current provincial government has given top priority to the agriculture sector along with Health and Education. For the first time, the Southern districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have been given attention, with mega projects under way to convert 1 lakh 63-thousand-acre barren land to agriculture land.

The feasibility of this mega project, CRBC lift Canal project has been conducted, and within 9 months the tender process will roll out. The second leg of this scheme, Gomal Zam Dam is also under way. Mahmood Khan, Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, in his recent speech on the Floor of the House appreciated the Ministry of Agriculture that made the development of these mega projects possible.

The current government, realizing the importance of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s vision of Agriculture Transformation, and the successful implementation of Sehat Insaf Card as a part of investment in Human development allocated an additional budget to include the introduction of the Agriculture card, which will provide Rs 1.0 Billion Subsidy on Agriculture Inputs for farmers in the province. For provision of subsidy on inputs the Kissan Card has been introduced which will facilitate the farmers to apply costly inputs at reasonable prices.

The initiatives and policies of the current government have brought out the potential of the Agriculture sector, providing job opportunities and minimizing food insecurity in the province. The establishment of research centers in various attached departments of the Department have provided advanced methods and techniques to improve their productivity. The current government has made the service delivery regarding agriculture, livestock and fisheries accessible and smooth.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
*Agriculture is central to the economic and cultural lives of more than 32 million people living in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP),* contributing 24% to provincial GDP, and employing the largest portion of the labour force of KP at 44%, while livestock and agriculture together provide livelihoods to 83% of the people living in rural areas.

To augment the Agriculture and Livestock sector through advance research and academia as well as skilled labour force, the government of *Khyber Pakhtunkhwa establish two new Agricultural Universities one at D.I Khan and one at Swat*, so that the residents of Southern and Northern regions which are the potential area for Agriculture and horticulture crops could also have specialized academic Institutions for the youth of the Province.

Another milestone which the KP Government has achieved is the establishment of the first Veterinary Sciences University at Swat which will produce graduates within the sector for providing services to the society.

Under the leadership of Chief Minister Mehmood Khan and the dedication of his team, the PTI provincial government has taken numerous key steps to develop and modernize the agriculture sector. 

The initiatives and policies of the current government have brought out the potential of this sector, providing job opportunities and minimizing food insecurity in the province. 

The department was once considered to be among the neglected ones, but soon after the Chief Minister Mehmood Khan has taken the charge of his august office, his special attention for reforms in Agriculture sector, the department is now the one among all line departments, utilizing their developmental budget with 100% margin & has been appreciated to top of the list. 

In 2019 the provincial Agriculture department has made it to the list of top 10 departments & the previous year by making the history by achieving the top of the list due to not having only 100% utilization of the allocated annual budget but even the surplus of over & above utilization to their achievement list as well. 

The establishment of research centers in various attached departments of the Department have provided advanced methods and techniques to improve their productivity. 

The current government has made the service delivery regarding agriculture, livestock and fisheries accessible and smooth.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CM Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mr Mahmood Khan inaugurated the 17.7 Km long Havelian-Dhamtour Road today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.






Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan says work on construction of Dir Motorway will be started within three months and the project will be completed at a cost of thirty-six billion rupees.

He said it will boost economic activities beside opening new vistas of development and prosperity in the area.

Mahmood Khan said four integrated tourism zones will be established in the area to highlight its natural beauty.


----------



## ghazi52

New Mardan Medical College coming soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chitral Economic Zone, KPK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat*​The project is located on Ushu river (a tributary of Swat river) in Kalam, Tehsil Bahrain, District Swat.

*BRIEF OF THE PROJECT:*

84 MW Gorkin Matiltan HPP is a run-off the river project located on Ushu river for production of cheaper and renewable annual energy generation of about 346 GWh, which shall be sold to NTDC/PESCO through Existing Grid System at Madyan.

*SALIENT FEATURES OF THE PROJECT:*


*Capacity*84 MW*Discharge*42 m³/s*Net Head*253 m*Tunnel*6671 m*Annual Energy*346 GWh


The tentative date of project completion is 31st July 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government passed the universal number plate bill from the provincial assembly. 
According to the KPK adviser on Excise, Taxation and Narcotics, the PTI government of KPK has passed the universal number plate bill for the whole province from the provincial assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to celebrate minorities’ festivals at the state level.*

In a statement, Special Assistant for Minority Affairs Wazirzada said that the KP government has formulated a strategy to celebrate the festivals of minorities at the state-level.

In this regard, the KP’s endowment department has signed an agreement of Rs300 million with a private company. “Three festivals of the minority community in the province will be celebrated at the state level,” the special assistant added.

Wazirzada further said that the provincial government would also start exposure programmes for minority youth, while interfaith conferences will be held for religious harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Reliable access to schools, health facilities: World Bank approves $300m for upgrading roads in vulnerable districts of KP.​
Tahir Amin
11 Jun, 2022








*ISLAMABAD: The World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors has approved $300 million in financing to support Pakistan in upgrading rural roads to provide safe and reliable access to schools, health facilities and markets in the most vulnerable districts of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP).*

The Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Rural Accessibility Project (KPRAP) will provide safe and affordable transportation to primary and middle schools, especially for young girls, in remote areas which have the lowest enrollment and attendance rates. The project will also improve connectivity to markets and provincial centres to support income generation for rural farmers by reducing transportation costs and travel times.

“This project takes a climate-smart approach that builds resilience into the design of transportation infrastructure, which is critical to improving the reliability and connectivity of rural road networks in KP, especially for remote areas most at risk to extreme weather,” said Najy Benhassine, World Bank country director for Pakistan.

“By increasing year-round mobility and access to schools and health facilities, these investments will directly support human capital development and help farmers better cope with weather-related travel disruptions and economic shocks.”

KPRAP’s climate-resilient design includes all-weather roads that are safer and will help reduce accidents and fatalities. It will also generate savings from reduced maintenance and construction costs when a road fails.

“Access to basic education and health services is a major issue in KP due to travel disruptions and poor connectivity between districts and provincial centres, especially in the northern and southern areas,” said Lincoln Flor, task team leader for the programme.

“Providing safe, all-weather roads and reliable transportation services will help increase student attendance in to schools to address/reduce to low school enrollment and early dropouts. It will also address the lack of access to health facilities which is linked to higher mortality rates from preventable or otherwise easily treatable diseases.”

The KPRAP will benefit 1.7 million people who live in rural areas in KP and will improve income generation for women and men in agriculture, accounting for 20 percent of employment in the province.

It will also increase the regular attendance of up to 60,000 girls at the primary- and middle-school levels and support up to 5,000 new enrollments of girls from the most vulnerable communities in the KP.
Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Construction of new Motorway proposal from Ghulam Khan Pak-Afghan border, North Waziristan to CPEC Western Route D I Khan Motorway M-14 Esa Khel Interchange. Rs 49.4 million amount allocated for Feasibility Study..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Chakdara - Rabat (Dir Motorway)- 29 KM​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CM Mehmood inaugurated the following projects during his one-day visit: PKR 4 billion Staff Colony for Kalam-Gabral Hydropower Project’s employees

• PKR 2.8 billion Shahi Cricket Stadium in Kalam

• Engineering University Kalam Campus,

• Solarisation of mosques and schools

• Government High Schools in Qandil, Gornai

• Seven RCC bridges

In addition to the ongoing initiatives, he announced a PKR 1 billion project for Kalam in addition to the allocation of PKR 36 billion for a power plant. 

According to Mehmood, the government would invest more money in tourism development in the area, which is crucial for local job creation. He stated that the administration will consult with locals before starting any new project in the area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*A new tourism police force has been launched in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to ensure provision of better security and services to the tourists in the region that is rich with mesmerizing hill stations.*

Every year thousands of families from across Pakistan as well international tourists visit the various destinations in the region in summer.

The newly-formed force will only perform duties to facilitate the tourists in the region, an official said, adding that it will work under the provincial cultural and tourism authority.

The move will also relax the local police department that was unable to give exclusive attention to visitors due to burden of work.

On Wednesday, about 180 newly inducted personnel received their tourism police uniforms.

Besides providing security, the force will ensure the smooth flow of traffic on special occasion, including Eid.

The personnel were initially deployed at Swat, Chitral, Abbottabad and Mansehra while the service will be extended to other destinations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*84-MW Gorkin-Matiltan Hydropower Project, Swat, KPK..












*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Luosifen

KP to spend Rs. 167.9 mln on CPEC-related projects


PESHAWAR, July 14 (Gwadar Pro) - The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Government will spend Rs. 167.9 million




gwadarpro.pk





KP to spend Rs. 167.9 mln on CPEC-related projects​ 
By Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro Jul 14, 2022



PESHAWAR, July 14 (Gwadar Pro) - The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Government will spend Rs. 167.9 million on the construction, improvement, rehabilitation, and solarisation of five different projects related to the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).
The total estimated cost of these projects is Rs. 2.51 billion; however, the rest of the amount will be released beyond the financial year 2022-23.
According to official documents available with Gwadar Pro, the Government has allocated Rs. 87.243 million during FY 2022-23 for the construction of link roads to CPEC highways from the tribal district of the province. The total estimated cost of the project is Rs. 136.124 million. The remaining Rs. 171.986 million for the project will be released beyond the financial year 2022-23.
Similarly, the total estimated cost of the construction of BT Road from Ustrana Area Kohi Bahara to Sherani Tehsil Darazinda and National Highway at Parwara Mughal Kot Road Ph-II (10 Km), CPEC, is Rs. 129 million. For this D.I. Khan-based project, an amount of Rs. 84.209 million was released during the outgoing financial year while Rs. 45.613 million has been allocated in FY 2022-23.
The improvement/rehabilitation project of the three-kilometer-long Mansehra Lassan Nawab Road (CPEC Interchange) will be completed with an estimated amount of Rs. 690 million. Rs. 53.987 million were allocated during the previous fiscal year while Rs. 10 million have been allocated for FY 2022-23; similarly, Rs. 626.13 million will be released beyond FY 2022-23.
The improvement/rehabilitation of the 6.9-km-long Bakrial City Road from CPEC Interchange to Mansehra-Naran-Jalkhad (MNJ) Road Mansehra is to be completed with an estimated amount of Rs. 600 million. During the current fiscal year, Rs. 25 million has been allocated for the project while the remaining amount will be released beyond 2022-23.
Likewise, during FY 2022-23, an amount of Rs. 20 million has been allocated for the solarisation of the PHE Department’s existing scheme under CPEC. The total estimated cost of the project is Rs. 695.406 million. The remaining amount of Rs. 675.406 million will be released beyond FY 2022-23.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
CHITRAL | Bejaan Hotel​







June 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542029604361232386

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,






*NHA to link CPEC M-14 with Pak-Afghan border*

The federal government has decided to connect Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan with Motorway 14 (M-14), a project of the western alignment route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) via a 184km-long Motorway.

According to Gwadar Pro on Tuesday, the National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday issued a request for proposal (RFP) of consultancy services for the Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for the Construction of the Motorway from Ghulam Khan to Esa Khel Interchange (184km approx).

The project will be financed by the Federal Government through PSDP 2022-23 through separate head/allocation.
In this regard, a pre-proposal conference on the project will be held on July 19, 2022, at NHA headquarters in Islamabad while procurement will be carried out by adopting the “Single Stage Two Envelops” procedure.

The proposals complete in all respects in accordance with the instructions provided in the RFP document in sealed envelopes, which should reach on or before August 10, 2022.

Esa Khel Interchange is located over M-14 in Mianwali district of Punjab, which is in proximity to the Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Between Mianwali and Ghulam Khan falls Bannu district of KP. After Torkham and Chaman, Ghulam Khan is the third most important crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Afghanistan has already started benefiting from Gwadar Port and the country received the first consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates in July 2020. Ghulam Khan crossing, at the Pak-Afghan border point, is the shortest route connecting CPEC’s western route with Afghanistan, Central Asian States and beyond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gorkin Matiltan Power Plant - 84 MW*

Site visit of DICC to monitor the security arrangements for Expatriates working at 84MW Gorkin Matiltan HPP. Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government has decided to establish five medical colleges under the public-private partnership programme in the province.*

“The colleges would be established in Buner, Charsadda, Mansehra, Haripur and Karak as part of government’s plan to promote medical education in the province,” Health Secretary Amir Sultan Tareen told Dawn.

According to him, he has already visited three districts and would go to Karak this week on special directives of Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, who wants to him to submit a feasibility report within a month.

“We are working very quickly on the plan in collaboration with Khyber Medical University (KMU) as the government wants to establish these colleges as soon as possible. The project has been included in the Annual Development Programme,” he said.
Mr Tareen said that KMU Vice-chancellor Prof Ziaul Haq in collaboration with the health department was working on the preparation of feasibility report. “We hope to start practical work on the project within next two months,” he added.

He said that health department was receiving demands for setting up medical colleges from the elected representatives of each and every district. He said that public sector medical colleges were facilitating most of the intelligent students and even students from the poor families could take admission there owing to lesser fee.

The fees in the private sector were very high and only public sector intuitions are ray of hope for the scions of downtrodden families to become medical doctors. “KMU has vast experience in medical education,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Koto Hydropower Project To Be Functional By End Of Current Year​The Nation
*Jul 31, 2022

Peshawar * – Secretary Energy and Power Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Imtiaz Hussain Shah on Saturday said that construction work on 40.8-megawatt Koto Hydropower Project has reached to final phase and set to complete and start generation of cheap electricity by the end of the current calendar year.

He expressed these views during a visit to the site of Koto Hydropower Project in Dir Lower. Chief Executive Officer (CEO), Provincial Energy Development Organization (PEDO), Engineer Naeem Khan also accompanied the Secretary Energy and Power.

On the occasion, Project Director Koto Hydropower Project Engn Sultane Room and Deputy Director Engn Muqeemuddin briefed the Secretary regarding progress made over the project so far. They said that on improvement in security situation, Chinese Engineers returned to work and construction work is in full swing over the project. The Secretary Energy and Power while expressing satisfaction over the pace of work over the project. He directed further acceleration of the pace of work to complete the project on time to pass on its benefits to the people.

He said that completion of the project will usher a new era of socio-economic uplift in the area. PEDO, he said, will complete three projects this year that will collectively generate 63-megawatt cheap electricity and earn a receipt of billions of rupees annually for the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
KP to get 17.5m euros for uplift projects​Amin Ahmed
August 3, 2022

ISLAMABAD: The German Development Bank, known as KfW, will provide 17.5 million euros to the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government for development projects over the next five years.

KfW Development Bank’s Country Director Sebastian Jacobi and Economic Affairs Division Secretary Asad Hayauddin signed the agreement on behalf of their respective governments here on Monday.

Under the agreement, the financing would cover drinking water supply schemes and develop water and solid waste management infrastructure in Dera Ismail Khan and Bannu districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

These projects will scale up resilient resource management in KP cities which the KfW has already successfully piloted in Mansehra.

The German federal ministry for economic cooperation and development (BMZ) is financing the project through KfW.

The KfW’s financial cooperation with Pakistan comprises three focal areas: good governance; climate and energy; and sustainable economic development.

The BMZ has invested about 400 million euros in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa through the KfW.

A press release of the German embassy said the project had been designed in consultation with stakeholders in the federal and provincial governments.

_Published in Dawn, August 3rd, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,
> CHITRAL | Bejaan Hotel​
> View attachment 863549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 2022
> 
> View attachment 863550



Whoever made that render needs a raise!

And that's actually a pretty good design for the hotel, I hope the engineering firm doesn't cut any corners though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*According to Saad Khan, a spokesperson for the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government’s Cultural and Tourism Authority, the province has planned to develop ski resorts in Swat, Chitral, and Kaghan.*

He continued by saying that two will be constructed in Kaghan, one in Abbottabad, one in Chitral.

*Tracks:*
The Thandyani-Biringali track, the Dagri Bangal-Meeranjani-Nathiagali track, and the Kaghan-Mahmnoor track from Shinkyari to Kund Bangla, Shaheed Pani Nadai Bangla, and then to Musa Ka Musllaha are four 8,200-foot-high, colonial-era tracks between Thandyani and Nathiagali that are being built, according to Khan.

*Modernization of Waterfalls:*
The government would modernize the development of the Chajjan Haripur, Jarogo Swat, Lamchar, Lanchar Dir, Noori, Sajikot, and Umbrella waterfalls to boost ecotourism in the area. The spokesperson noted that waterfalls are a major tourist attraction.

*Integrated Tourism Zones:*
“Tourism will not flourish with full potential until we encourage sustainable and planned tourism as per worldwide standards,” said Tauseef Khalid, project director of the KP Integrated Tourism Development Project.

According to him, the creation of four Integrated Tourism Zones (ITZ) in Mankiyal Swat, Thandyani Abbottabad, Ganol Manshera, and Madaklasht Lower Chitral with a loan grant of $70 million from the World Bank is one of the province’s initiatives to encourage sustainable tourism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bejaan Hotel. Chitral..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
US donates 36 vehicles to health dept. for better service delivery​Ashfaq Yusufzai
August 5, 2022






Ambassador of the United States to Pakistan Donald Blome on Thursday handed over 36 vehicles to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra. — Photo courtesy: USAID Twitter

PESHAWAR: Ambassador of the United States to Pakistan Donald Blome on Thursday handed over 36 vehicles to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra saying the initiative will improve health service delivery at primary and secondary care level as well as coronavirus detection and vaccination through better surveillance and monitoring.

“We [US] enjoy 75 years long cooperation with Pakistan. Our country is assisting the host population in addressing their public health issues through disease surveillance initiatives and will continue with it,” the ambassador told the vehicles handing over ceremony here.

Mr Blome said the US was providing technical assistance to Pakistan for effective response to Covid-19 and had so far donated 62 million vaccine doses to it.

He said the US was cooperating with Pakistan at the federal level with priority being given to the violence-hit Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

“We [US] are assisting Pakistan to improve its maternal health and bring down child mortality through various initiatives,” he said.

The ambassador said the US had imparted training to 27,000 Pakistani doctors.

He said the USAID Integrated Health Systems Strengthening and Service Delivery activity was meant to improve public trust in the provincial government’s services, improve governance, enhance equitable delivery of basic services, including Covid-19 care and inoculation and strengthening health security.

“We [US] have refurbished and donated essential equipment to 180 primary healthcare facilities in addition to operationalisation of seven more hospitals to make maternal, newborn and child healthcare effective,” he said.

Mr Blome said training had been given to 3,000 healthcare providers on infection control and prevention, while 400 were trained in management of critical Covid-19 patients in ICU.

He also said 16,000 lady health workers underwent training in the management of virus-hit people at home.

The ambassador said the US mission, in collaboration with the provincial government, had imparted training to 500 members of the rapid response teams to strengthen monitoring and surveillance and control the outbreak of Covid-19.

He said bilateral cooperation had benefitted both countries over the years and it would continue.

US Consul General in Peshawar Richard H. Riley and USAID Mission Director Reed Aeschliman were also present.

Health minister Taimur Khan Jhagra termed the USAID’s support as crucial for strengthening the Integrated Disease Surveillance System in the province and counted the measures taken by the Pakistan Tehreek Insaf’s government for revamping the health system in the province.

The minister appreciated the US’s assistance in establishing the state-of-the-art burns centre in Peshawar.

“Under a reform programme, we [KP government] have accorded autonomy to 11 teaching hospitals and initiated basic reforms in primary and secondary care system to benefit patients,” he said.

_Published in Dawn, August 5th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
World Bank to fund two hydropower projects in Swat​Bureau Repor
August 6, 2022 

PESHAWAR: The World Bank will fund two hydropower projects of 245 megawatts in Swat district in the current year. The initiative will generate an annual income of more than Rs13 billion for the province, said a statement issued here.

The projects were discussed during a meeting between a delegation of the World Bank Mission led by senior energy specialist Mohammad Saqib with provincial energy and power secretary Syed Imtiaz Hussain Shah.

The other participants included chief executive officer of the Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organisation Naeem Khan, KHRE programme chief engineer Shah Hussain, Gabral Kalam power project director Asif Kamal, Maiden power project director Mustafa Kamal and feasibility studies and management project director Mohammad Faraz.

The meeting was informed that with the financial support of World Bank, work on two hydropower projects in Swat district would start in the current year for the development of energy sector in the province. They include 157MW Maiden and 88MW Gabral Kalam hydropower projects.

An agreement of $450 million has been signed by the WB and provincial government for the purpose. The projects will be completed by 2027 generating more than Rs13 billion annual income for the province.

In the meeting, power secretary Imtiaz Hussain Shah appreciated the World Bank’s steps for funding the development of energy sector in the province and hoped that foreign investment would come to the province from the above mentioned projects, which will help the province.

Pedo chief executive Naeem Khan assured the World Bank delegates that he would do his best to resolve problems regarding energy projects, especially land acquisition.

_Published in Dawn, August 6th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
USAID’s contribution to health, education sector in KP commendable​
APP
Sat, 6 Aug 2022

ISLAMABAD, Aug 06 (APP): The United States Agency for International Development (USAID) partners with the government of Pakistan at the federal, provincial, and district levels to improve the lives of citizens in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province, with a focus on the newly merged districts, by expanding governance, improving service delivery, and increasing economic opportunities.

The Burns and Trauma Center in Peshawar and the Pakistan Center for Advanced Studies in Energy (UET Peshawar) are part of this collaboration and a prime example of this partnership, said a statement on Saturday.

The Burns and Trauma Center was established in 2019 and is providing admirable services to the people of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa since then.

As partners with the government of Pakistan for this project, the United States government, through a grant from USAID, provided $15 million to purchase equipment and complete the center.

In past, the burn victims had to travel long distances to other parts of Pakistan for treatment. The Burns and Trauma Centre ensures the burn victims will receive high-quality services closer to home.

In addition to burn victims, the center provides trauma treatment and plastic surgery services. Its 120 beds can accommodate 10,000 patients annually.

The facility serves all parts of KP, including the newly merged areas (formerly known as the Federally Administered Tribal Areas or FATA) and other areas bordering Afghanistan.

Also in Peshawar, is the United States-Pakistan Centre for Advanced Studies in Energy (USPCAS-E). The United States has invested $127 million in the center to find innovative and practical solutions for Pakistan’s energy, water, agriculture, and food security challenges. Through this initiative, University of Engineering and Technology (UET), Peshawar has partnered with Arizona State University to create center for energy research.

This partnership has multiple goals, including curriculum development, research, the establishment of new laboratories, and exchange programs.

This center has aimed to set new standards for supporting the success of women and disadvantaged youth in the engineering profession.

The Center for Advanced Studies in Energy at UET-Peshawar is offering Master’s and Ph D degrees in the various areas.

To this date, over 250 Energy Engineers and Managers have successfully graduated from USPCAS-E, having excellent understanding of indigenous energy challenges and their solution.

USPCAS-E has established state-of-the-art laboratories and has commenced testing commercial samples. KP Chief Minster, declared USPCAS-E as a think-tank and focal entity for all energy related issues of KP.

This year marks the completion of 75 years of the wonderful partnership between the United States and Pakistan.

Recently, the United States Ambassador to Pakistan, Donald Blome, along with USAID Mission Director Reed Aeschliman and US Consul General Richard H Riley also visited the US-Pakistan Center for Advanced Studies in Energy (USPCAS-E) in UET and Burns and Trauma Centre in Hayatabad Peshawar.

Speaking on this occasion, Ambassador Blome said that we are proud to play our role for the development and prosperity of the people in KP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Nowshera. The construction of Higher Secondary School Akbarpura has been completed at a cost of 22 crore rupees
Which is equipped with all advanced and modern facilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
LZU China set up Atmosphere and Environment Lab at UoP​
Lanzhou University (LZU), China ─ under an MoU in the field of physics, climate, and atmosphere─ besides installing high-tech instruments has established a key laboratory of “Atmosphere and Environment” at University of Peshawar (UoP), Pakistan. The laboratory will contribute to atmospheric measurements and research in the fields of environment and climate change.

Earlier this week, two delegates, Mr. Wuren Li and Mr. Meishi Li from LZU, visited Peshawar and held a meeting with Vice Chancellor Prof Dr Muhammad Idrees, Prof Dr Zahid Anwar Pro Vice Chancellor and Director China Study Center UoP and other officials.

In the presence of Chinese delegates Prof Dr Muhammad Idrees inaugurated “Automatic Meteorological Weather Station” at Department of Physics which was installed under the MoU with Innovation Center for Western Ecological Safety, LZU, China.

The Vice-chancellor thanked LZU for the Automatic Weather Station, a global standard for climate and boundary-layer meteorology.

“Hopefully more research collaboration between LZU and UoP will take place under the MoU between the two universities,” said Wuren Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,





A view of solar mini-grid station in Tank, KP. [Photo/Tahir Ali]

Pakhtunkhwa Energy Development Organization (PEDO) is constructing solar mini-grid stations (Photovoltaic Solar System) to provide uninterrupted electricity to business centers in the newly merged districts of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

One of these solar mini-grid stations is located in Jandola, subdivision Tank in southern KP. Construction of the mini-grid station is almost completed and the power transmission will be accomplished shortly, according to PEDO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
CPEC-supported solar energy boosts Pakistani produce cultivation​Tahir Ali | Gwadar Pro







Palai valley produces quality blood red oranges. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]


PESHAWAR, Jan. 8 (Gwadar Pro) - Malakand district in northwestern Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) is a strategically important position, which gives access to the ancient, beautiful valley of “Udyana” (Swat). Palai is a small valley in lower Malakand, known for producing high-quality oranges (called malta, citrus sinensis). Palai is the center of a cluster of seven villages namely Bara Bazdara, Koza Bazdara, Sherkhana, Zormandai, Mora Banda and Zangal, all producing citrus for decades.

The oranges of Palai are popular due to their distinctive aroma, taste, color and size. Although the sandy loamy soil of Palai valley is suitable for cultivating oranges, especially the blood-red citrus until recently the lack of a proper irrigation system limited its cultivation to household consumption instead of commercial sale and consumption.

According to Raham Khaliq, a local cultivator, in the early 1980s farmers started digging tube wells running with electric power generators, leading to an increase in citrus orchards. Some farmers also established similar orchards with tube wells running with diesel generators. Hence, with the advent of tube wells in the area, citrus production increased and people began to sell their fruits in nearby markets. However, the majority of the tube wells were established near villages, so remote uninhabited areas, with no electricity supply line, remained barren, or people cultivated wheat, maize and other such crops relying on rainwater.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Raham Khaliq said that the malta of Palai had established itself in the market due to its quality. In recent years, the number of citrus orchards increased a lot after farmers started installing solar-powered tube wells in their fields. Apart from citrus, local people also cultivate peaches, guavas, tomatoes and other vegetables.






Orange orchard irrigated with solar-powered tube well in Sherkhana village. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro] 


Afzal Hussain installed a solar-powered pump on his tube-well in Bara Bazdara village about five years ago. The tube well brought about a revolution in his farming and he began the cultivation of malta, peaches and tomatoes in his fields, which for centuries had relied only on rainwater and produced only wheat and corn. “Today my land is not only a source of income for my family but our orchards have provided informal jobs for several locals,” .

Zahid Shah is another farmer from Sherkhana village who uses both electric and diesel operated tube-wells to water his orange orchards. However, he is thinking of switching to a solar-powered tube-well. “Due to frequent load-shedding and low voltage and soaring gasoline prices, I am going to move to solar tube-wells,” he told Gwadar Pro adding that many cultivators have started using solar systems and even the arid hilly areas have turned green due to solar-powered tube wells.

The area with bright blue sky and powerful sun receive more than 10 hours of sunlight making it conducive for solar system installation. 

Abdur Rahim runs a small engineering workshop in Batkhela, the headquarters of the Malakand district. Although he is not an engineer with a university degree, he has acquired expertise in the solar energy system and has installed many solar systems to meet the electricity needs of households and farms.

Talking to Gwadar Pro, Abdur Rahim said the solar-powered tube wells have brought about an agricultural revolution in the Malakand area. People have started growing fruit trees and cultivating wheat and maize on those arid lands which until recently were only suitable for shrubs while some planted eucalyptus in those fields.







Solar-powered tube well turns barren land green. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]

Due to limited resources, Abdur Rahim’s clients opt for cheaper solar-powered tube wells. “I have set up such tube wells worth about Rs. 170,000 to Rs 1,100,000 (1.1 million) for my clients”, he said. According to him, all the photovoltaic (PV) modules he uses are from China while the stands and cables for the system are made in Pakistan. 

The majority of submersible water-pumps used in the tube wells are also Chinese products. “Almost 80% of the parts of solar-powered tube wells come from China, while 20% of the parts are made locally,” he said and added that some of the farmers had to spend Rs 10,000 to Rs. 40,000 per month for electricity and fuel consumption but are now running their solar-powered tube wells at no monthly cost.

Pakistan is facing an electricity crisis. Currently, most of the electricity comes from fossil fuel, which is imported and costs a huge amount of money. However, Pakistan has abundant renewable energy resources including wind, solar, hydro and biomass that could ensure large-scale renewable electricity systems in the country. According to Pakistan Economic Survey 2019-20, Pakistan generates 96,382 GWH electricity, out of which only 2,057 GWH comes from renewable energy sources.

According to energy experts, Pakistan has a high potential for renewable energy resources with solar being one of the most convenient and easily achievable mediums. Quaid-e-Azam 1000 MW Solar Park in Bahawalpur, South Punjab, is also part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC). According to the CPEC official website, the commercial operation date (COD) of 4x 100 MW was attained in August 2016 while 600 MW is under construction.

According to Saeed Hussain, a senior official of the Pakistan Council of Renewable Energy Technologies (PCRET), the PV modules are one of the cheapest ways to get electricity. “Mostly Pakistanis import PV from China, which is leading in solar technology in the world,” he told Gwadar Pro and added that currently around 200 MW electricity is received from PV including from small-scale generation.







Water supply scheme run with solar energy in upper Malakand. [Photo by Tahir Ali/Gwadar Pro]


In a recent conversation with Sustainable Development Policy Institute (SDPI), Minister for Science and Technology Chaudhry Fawad Hussain said that Pakistan would soon establish its own solar and batteries manufacturing units by establishing a local partnership with Chinese mega-producers. “It would be a big change if Pakistan made its own energy and manufactured its own panels and batteries,” the Minister said.

The Government of Prime Minister Imran Khan has formulated a new Alternative and Renewable Energy (ARE) policy aimed at creating a conducive environment and supported by a robust framework for the sustainable growth of the ARE sector in Pakistan. 

ARE Policy 2019-20 envisages the development of large-scale ARE projects in all parts of the country through the active participation of the provinces. The projects focus specifically on wind and solar energy and invite the private sector to develop their business-cum-supply chain for off-grid solar solutions in remote villages. 

The policy aims to extend the current share of ARE in the country’s energy from 5% to 20% by 2025 while in 2030 at least 30% of the country’s electricity would be received from renewable energy sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,...,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560157101825167361

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

30 Km Dir Motorway, ..80 km Swat Motorway extension which will connect Chitral and Gilgit, will revolutionize trade, agriculture, and tourism in the area.


----------



## ghazi52

Flood destruction..
Munda Headworks, designed for discharge of about 225,000 cusecs after flood of 2010.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
KPK Government Mi-17 Helicopter

Mi-17 helicopter of Government of KPK has delivered food items in KP, it will also carry back stranded tourists from Kalam. Top priority will be Female & children.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
At least 10,000 houses destroyed in K-P from rain, floods​At least 193 people killed, 16 schools damaged

August 27, 2022






Relentless downpours left a wake of destruction in the Mahandri area of Balakot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Water Resources Federal Secretary Dr. Kazim Niaz and WAPDA Chairman Lt. Gen Sajjad Ghani (Retd) today visited Mohmand Dam Project to review the situation in the project area in the wake of the unprecedented flood peaks in River Swat.

Water Resources Federal Secretary and WAPDA Chairman had a detailed round of various components of the project to have first hand information about adverse impact of the flood in the project area. Mohmand Dam Project Director, senior WAPDA officers, representatives of the Consultants and the Contractor were also present during their visit.

Mohmand Dam Project management made a detailed presentation about the pre and post-flood situations. The Federal Secretary and the Chairman were briefed that construction activities were continuing at a good pace on as many as 14 locations of the project prior to the flood that severely hit the construction area yesterday. 

They were also briefed about the impact of the flood and loss to different components of the project, especially diversion tunnels, re-regulation pond and periphery roads on both banks of River Swat in the project area. It was further briefed that this loss and impact will affect timelines of the project’s completion. The Federal Secretary and the Chairman were also apprised of the measures taken by the project management to avoid any further loss.

Speaking on the occasion, WAPDA Chairman said that the prompt response of the project management to such unprecedented flood had not only helped minimize impact of the flood but also save precious lives of the engineers and workers at the construction sites, which is commendable. He said that the construction activities shall be resumed immediately after passage of the flood. The Chairman directed the project management to devise a contingency plan in consultation with the Consultants and the Contractor to overcome possible delays in completion of the project.

It is pertinent to mention that Mohmand Dam is being constructed on River Swat in District Mohmand of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. It is the 5th highest concrete-face-rock-fill Dam (CFRD) in the world. The project is scheduled to be completed in 2026.

On completion, the dam will store about 1.2-million-acre feet (MAF) of water and help mitigate floods in Peshawar, Charsadda and Naushera. Besides supplementing 160,000 acres of existing land, about 18,237 acres of new land will also be irrigated. Mohmand Dam Power House will generate 800 megawatt (MW) hydel electricity, contributing 2.86 billion units of low-cost and environment friendly hydel electricity annually to the National Grid. In addition, 300 million gallons water per day will also be provided to Peshawar for drinking purpose. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs. 51.6 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Medics call for immediate steps to prevent disease outbreaks​Ashfaq Yusufzai
August 28, 2022


PESHAWAR: The health department has established camps to provide emergency health relief to people in flood-hit districts amid calls by medics for the provision of clean drinking water, essential medicines and proper shelter to the disaster victims to prevent the outbreak of diseases caused by the use of contaminated water and foods.

Prof Khalid Mahmood, a former physician at the Lady Reading Hospital (LRH) Peshawar, told Dawn that the flood-hit areas were vulnerable to the spread of cholera, typhoid, leptospirosis, hepatitis A and E, malaria, dengue fever and snake bites.

“Lack of access to safe drinking water, improper sanitation, over crowded camps and scarcity of health care services has a compounding effect after floodwater recedes. The flood also affects the food supply chain negatively leading to malnutrition and stunted growth in children,” he said.

According to Prof Mahmood, the natural disasters cannot be prevented but their impacts can be mitigated by ensuring provision of reasonable cover/housing, uninterrupted safe drinking water, nutritious and hygienic food, controlling disease vector like mosquitoes, vaccination and snake-bite prevention measures.



> Health dept sets up camps to offer emergency care




CEO of the Health Net Hospital Prof Syed Amjad Taqweem said the people in the calamity-hit areas were at the risk of being bitten by animals and reptiles.

He said evacuation of patients also increased disease burden in addition to loss of health workers, infrastructure and essential drugs and supplies, so immediate steps should be taken to prevent the spread of diseases among vulnerable people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The federal government has decided to connect Ghulam Khan in North Waziristan with Motorway 14 (M-14), a project of the western alignment route of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) via a 184km-long Motorway.

The National Highway Authority (NHA) on Monday issued a request for proposal (RFP) of consultancy services for the Feasibility Study and Detailed Design for the Construction of the Motorway from Ghulam Khan to Esa Khel Interchange (184km approx).

The project will be financed by the Federal Government through PSDP 2022-23 through separate head/allocation.
In this regard, a pre-proposal conference on the project will be held on July 19, 2022, at NHA headquarters in Islamabad while procurement will be carried out by adopting the “Single Stage Two Envelops” procedure.

The proposals complete in all respects in accordance with the instructions provided in the RFP document in sealed envelopes, which should reach on or before August 10, 2022.

Esa Khel Interchange is located over M-14 in Mianwali district of Punjab, which is in proximity to the Lakki Marwat district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP). Between Mianwali and Ghulam Khan falls Bannu district of KP. After Torkham and Chaman, Ghulam Khan is the third most important crossing between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

Afghanistan has already started benefiting from Gwadar Port and the country received the first consignment of bulk cargo from the United Arab Emirates in July 2020. Ghulam Khan crossing, at the Pak-Afghan border point, is the shortest route connecting CPEC’s western route with Afghanistan, Central Asian States and beyond.


*Route Map:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,
KP CM seeks feasibility study as power production from waste planned​Bureau Report
September 14, 2022

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Tuesday set a one-month deadline for the relevant authorities to conduct a feasibility study for the establishment of a waste-to-energy plant.

“The proposed bio-fuel plant will not only help the province achieve energy self-sufficiency but will control environmental pollution as well,” the chief minister told a cabinet meeting here.

The meeting was also attended by the chief secretary, additional chief secretary, senior member of the Board of Revenue, and administrative secretaries of government departments.

According to spokesman for the government Barrister Mohammad Ali Saif, who later addressed a presser, the chief minister also ordered amendments to the relevant laws on the acquisition of land for universities and said no more than 100 kanals of land should be procured for a university to protect agricultural lands.




> Cabinet okays climate change policy with focus on reduction of greenhouse gas emissions




The cabinet also approved the KP Climate Change Policy and Action Plan, 2022, with a focuses on the reduction of the vulnerability of natural and human systems as well as lessening greenhouse gas emissions through technological or nature-based solutions.

“The new climate change policy is in consonance with the objectives of the Revised National Climate Change Policy 2021 and will address as many as nine agroecological zones of the province, including tribal districts,” the spokesman said.

He said the policy’s successful implementation would open new avenues to attract international climate financing in adaptation and mitigation sectors, allowing the province to achieve sustainable development and create resilience against natural disasters securing the province’s fragile economy in confronting future environmental challenges.

Mr Saif quoted the chief minister as saying Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is the first province to devise own climate change policy after the 18th Constitutional Amendment.

The cabinet reviewed some of its decisions made in the June 13, 2022, special budget meeting and approved reduction of the Ad hoc Allowance, 2022, from 16 per cent to 15 per cent to be granted to all provincial government employees on running basic pay “with no immediate pay-as-you-go deduction towards the Defined Contribution Pension Programme.”

The spokesman also said the decision regarding calculation of pension emoluments on the basis of the last three years average basic pay with effect from July 1, 2022, was held in abeyance.

He said the cabinet approved the extension of the Water and Sanitation Services Company Bannu’s jurisdiction to 11 village councils and five neighbourhood councils falling within the ambit of the local assistant director (local government) to benefit 89,596 residents.

Mr Saif said the cabinet also approved lease agreement between the local government development and the culture department for leasing out 100 kanals of land on the Mardan Bypass Road to the latter for establishing a cultural complex in Mardan.

He said the cabinet also approved the inclusion of patwar halqas of Sulatanr and Jarogo valleys in the jurisdiction of the Upper Swat Development Authority to enable the authority to carry out its functions regarding promotion of eco-tourism and environment-friendly development effectively.

The spokesman said approval was also accorded to the upgradation of four employees of the defunct Fata Development Corporation, including Mohammad Suleman Khan, Mohammad Rafiq, Sanaullah and Fazal Rabi, as well as the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Private Schools Regulatory Authority (Amendment) Act, 2022.

The cabinet approved the posting of Zakaullah Khattak to the vacant post of the managing director of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Urban Mobility Authority and the regularisation of 21 officers of the Special Police Force against vacancies in various districts.

_Published in Dawn, September 14th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M - 15, Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

./././.
Chitral Economic Zone ongoing works and section 4 status of Zone
Will CREATE 1600, DIRECT & 6400 indirect jobs. making way to the international market through Afghanistan CentralAsia.

Chitral airport & one of the proposed routes for CPEC would bring prosperity to Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
The Frontier Post

The CEO of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development & Management Company (KP-EZDMC), has told the media that the setting up of 9 new economic zones in the province within a short time span of two years has turned the dream of industrialization into a reality. He said that currently, five more economic zones including Daraban SEZ, Buner Marble City, Salt & Gypsum City Karak, Mansehra EZ, and Katlang EZ along with one Special Economic Zone (SEZ) are in the pipeline. 

The Chief Executive of the company claimed that these initiatives will bring an industrial investment of Rs.338 billion in existing and newly launched economic zones in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. While these projects will help increase exports, reduce imports, and ultimately strengthen the economy of the province in the long run.

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Economic Zones Development & Management Company (KP-EZDMC) is a state-owned business management company that is working to facilitate entrepreneurs, businessmen, and industrialists to establish their industries and promote their businesses in the government-established economic zones. The company offers unprecedented incentives to businessmen including allotment of plots in the Economic Zones, exemption of all taxes on imports of machinery along with a full waiver of all taxes on income from that industrial unit for the next ten fiscal years with other benefits including facilitation in getting a loan from banks and getting registration/ documentation through one window operation in a short time.

In fact, distributing government land to the industrialists and pushing them to establish industrial units is not such a huge task because Pakistani businessmen are used to getting industrial plots, issuing loans from the banks, and later abjuring those loans on the plea of business loss. While several bureaucrats have decorated their careers through flashy schemes but still most of the plots in our industrial zones are vacant or the owners had abandoned their projects before completion. 

The nation extends massive incentives to businessmen so the industry provides jobs to the public, increase exports and generate valuable reserve to support the national economy. If our industry could not realize this national dream then all those tall claims are useless. Hence, the true validity of the KP-EZDMC’s endeavors would be evident when those SEZs will operate to their full potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Detail Design Review Stage of Gabral Kalam Hydropower Project (88MW).

The project is located at right bank of Gabral River Near Kalam, Swat. 
Currently, the project detail design, Tender documents, and other preparatory works are in the final stage. 
After finalization, the construction works will begin soon.

• Client PEDO
• Consultant SMEC & TEMELSU
• Funded by World Bank
• Construction will be start in 2023.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
First women’s varsity okayed for Mansehra​Dawn
October 11, 2022

MANSEHRA: Special assistant to the prime minister Sardar Shahjehan Yusuf on Monday said the federal government had approved the first women’s university for Mansehra district along with a long-delayed water scheme.

Mr Yusuf told reporters after addressing a lawyers’ gathering on the district bar’s premises here that an appropriate building had been selected for the women’s university, which would begin classes in the next academic session.

He said the prime minister would soon inaugurate the multibillion rupees ‘gravity flow water supply scheme’ for which the Saudi and Pakistani governments had already finalised modalities. 

He said the visa protector office’s for Hazara division would be inaugurated in Abbottabad shortly.

*VACANCIES:* The Darband residents have demanded of the government to fill vacancies in the tehsil’s only rural health centre.

“Many seats of doctors, pharmacists and medical technicians have long been lying vacant in the RHC, so patients are referred to health centres in other parts of the district,” trader Rozimad Shah told reporters in Darband on Monday.

He said dengue and malaria patients visited the centre in large numbers but returned without treatment due to staff shortage. Mr Shah demanded the immediate provision of medicines and other required goods to the RHC. He warned that the residents would take to the streets of the demands weren’t met.
_Published in Dawn, October 11th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
*Commissioner Peshawar has ordered to conduct dope test of students in schools, colleges and universities across the provincial capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*

According to sources privy to the matter, the staffers from the health and other concerned departments will visit the educational institutes and conduct dope test on students.

“The process will begin from September and anyone who test positive for it will be shifted to rehabilitation centres,” they said.

Gangs selling drugs to students have been busted previously, raising alarm bells among the authorities to take stern action against the peddlers.

In a similar move to keep in check use of drugs among students, the Punjab government decided to bar students using drugs and addictive to smoking from getting college admissions in intermediate part one.

It emerged that those students who are addictive of drugs and smoking will not be given admissions in first-year studies in colleges in a bid to discourage usage of narcotics among the young generation..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jamrud Bypass Road, District Khyber ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
World Bank to fund Two power projects​$450m loan will be provided for Madyan, Gabral projects

Our Correspondent
October 28, 2022







*PESHAWAR: *The World Bank (WB) will fund two hydropower projects of 245 megawatts in Swat district next year, the completion of which will bring an annual income of more than Rs13 billion to the province.

The WB will lend money to the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) government.

In this regard, an important meeting was held under the chairmanship of Secretary Energy and Power Nisar Ahmad Khan, with the project directors of WB regarding progress on both the projects. The meeting was also attended by Special Secretary Energy Tashfeen Haider, Chief Executive PEDO Engineer Naeem Khan, Chief Engineer PEDO Shah Hussain.

While giving a briefing to the energy secretary, it was revealed that the WB will fund the construction of two hydropower projects in Swat district next year.

It is part of the development of K-P energy sector and includes the 157 MW Madyan Hydropower Project and 88 MW Gabral Kalam Hydropower Project.

In this regard, a $450 million agreement has been signed between the WB and the provincial government.

These projects will be completed by 2027, which will generate an annual income of more than Rs13 billion.

The process of appointing an international consultant for the projects has been completed, who has started work on the work plan and future strategy of the project and the practical work on the projects under the planning will be started from this year.

In the meeting, Nisar Ahmad Khan appreciated the steps taken by the WB for the provision of financial support in the energy sector and the development of the energy sector in the province and expressed the hope that foreign investment will come to the province from the above mentioned projects, which will help the province’s development and the provincial economy will be stabalised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Chitral, KPK..
Hotel in Chitral Bejaan designed by Ali Arshad Associates. The resort sits atop a hill overlooking the confluence of two rivers, allowing opportunity for expansive views of the river on the north and south sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
*KP launches E-stamp portal to curb fraud*

Peshawar: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Chief Minister (CM) Mehmood Khan on Wednesday (October 19) launched the province’s first E-stamp paper portal to deal with bogus land record-related issues, news sources reported.

Speaking at the launch ceremony of the E-stamp portal, CM Mehmood said that it would help resolve property disputes, and people will also be able to verify them online to prevent fraud and forgery. As per the sources, the new system will work on the same pattern as launched in Punjab and Sindh, with features that will make verifying and downloading stamp papers easy. Users will just need a working internet connection to use the E-stamp paper portal.

Similarly, to acquire high-value non-judicial or judicial stamp papers, the user will only need to provide details about the reason for the purchase of the stamp paper, their name, the name of the seller, the person from whom the stamp papers will be purchased, and their CNIC numbers. The entire procedure would take around 15 minutes. Each stamp paper will be allocated a unique bar code for enhanced protection and online verification.

It is important to mention that similar systems are working in Punjab and Sindh with KP being the latest addition to the provinces to adopt this measure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
*The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) government has approved a 500 million rupee program to integrate drone technology into contemporary law enforcement.*

On Wednesday, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan, who was in charge of a discussion about the use of drone technology in policing, agriculture, and mining, gave his approval to the project.

The Provincial Disaster Management Authority (PDMA), the Inspector General of Police (IGP), Moazzam Jah Ansari, the Additional Secretary, and other administrative secretaries were present at the meeting along with the Chief Secretary, Dr. Shahzad Bangash.

The CM instructed the concerned authorities to ensure that the required parameters are met within 15 days. He also informed the officials at the meeting that the project will first be implemented in the police departments and for the operation of the Provincial Disaster Management Authority before it is extended to other sectors, such as agriculture and mining. It was also revealed that the drone technology will initially be used in the divisional headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
*Construction work 88km Swat Motorway Phase 2 started.*

Four lanes extendable to 6 lanes.
Nine interchanges Chakdara, Shamozai, Barikot, Mingora, Kanju, Malam Jabba-University of Swat, Sher Palam, Matta Khawazakhela, Madin-Fatehpur.
Four rest areas, eight bridges will be constructed...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Exploratory drilling for further geotechnical investigation of Dam abutment of Balakot Hydropower Project is in Progress. Moreover, the construction of access road within the construction site and accommodation camps for manpower are in progress.

It is the biggest ever project of hydropower generation under the KP government and important development in the energy sector. 300MW power project would be completed with an estimated cost of Rs85.00 billion in a period of six years with the financial assistance of the Asian Development Bank.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
KP CM okays proposals to strengthen police dept​
The Frontier Post








PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has principally approved several proposals for strengthening of the police department in the province, especially in the newly merged districts, adding that peace is paramount for progress and development. Mahmood Khan has reiterated his stance for extending all available resources to strengthen the police department on modern lines as per contemporary requirements.

Chairing the 10th meeting of the Provincial Task Force, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan principally approved the establishment of CTD headquarters in all districts of the province. However, he directed to put in place an interim arrangement till the establishment of proper infrastructure, enabling the department to discharge its responsibilities in an effective manner.

Matters related to police mobility in the newly merged districts, housing, shortage of officers from the Police Service of Pakistan, shortage of women police force in the merged districts and police specific trained force in the merged districts were discussed in detail during the meeting.

In order to enhance the professional capacity of policing and to meet the requirements of human resource in the newly merged areas, Chief Minister directed to simplify the recruitment process so as to ensure timely filling of vacant posts and the recruitment of locals in the NMDs.

The chair also directed to work out modalities for the formation of a provincial cadre for police services in order to address the deficiency of qualified staff. He principally agreed with the proposal for provision of a Counter Terrorism Allowance for officials of the Counter Terrorism Department, in addition to bringing the pay of police department officials at par with the Civil Secretariat employees. He directed the concerned officials to submit the proposals to the concerned committee and work out the modalities in this regard for final approval by the government.

In order to strengthen the Counter Terrorism Department, the Chief Minister principally agreed with the proposal for creation of the post of Additional Inspector General along with other relevant posts, directing that the process should be completed by next week. 

Additionally, approval was also accorded for the hiring of technical experts along with giving access to the Counter Terrorism Department to technical data. For the purpose, the chair directed to take up the matter with relevant federal departments to ensure effective and efficient service delivery.

Furthermore, to provide sufficient incentives, the forum also agreed to give hard area status to the newly merged districts for which the matter will be taken up with the relevant forums. 

The Chief Minister stated that provision of arms, gadgets and other necessary equipment should be ensured on war footings adding that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police is a professional institution which has rendered many sacrifices in maintaining the law and order situation in the province. 

He assured complete cooperation in bringing the police department at par with contemporary needs, adding that technical development is paramount in this regard to ensure efficient service delivery and also provide safety to police personnel during their duties.

With regard to the shuhada and food package, Mahmood Khan directed the concerned officials to implement the revised packages immediately as already announced earlier. 

The Chief Minister also directed to ensure stern accountability as envisaged in the Police Act 2017 as it will not only ensure that officials are aware of their respective roles but will also motivate them to be more responsible and proactive. The Chair concluded that peace and development go hand in hand and the provincial government will utilize all its resources to ensure that peace prevails and the police department is well equipped for the purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
KP CM inaugurates newly completed projects​
The Frontier Post

PESHAWAR: The Chief Minister paid a day-long visit to Dir Lower and Malakand districts on Thursday where he inaugurated newly completed projects and laid the foundation stone of various new projects worth billions of rupees.

*Swat Motorway Phase-II*

According to the details, the Chief Minister formally performed the ground breaking of mega project Swat Motorway Phase-II near Chakdara interchange. The 88 Km long Swat Motorway Phase-II starting from Chakdara and culminating at Fatehpur will be constructed at an estimated cost of Rs. 36.404 billion.

Initially, this Motorway would have four lanes extendable to six lanes in the future. As many as 9 interchanges at various sites and 8 bridges on the river Swat would be constructed under the project. Speaking on the occasion, the Chief Minister termed Swat Motorway Phase-II as a flagship project for the sustainable development of the area and said that the project on completion would prove to be a masterpiece of road communication.

*Sanam Dam project*

The Chief Minister also laid the foundation stone for the construction of Sanam Dam project at Asbanr, Tehsil Adinzai district Dir lower, which would be completed at an estimated cost of Rs. 2 billion. Sanam dam, having a designed discharge capacity of 10 cusecs, would cultivate a command area of 2150 acres. 

The Chief Minister termed these projects of vital importance for the food security of the province, adding that the CRBC project has also been approved. Its completion would cultivate around 4 lakh acres of land. 

Mahmood Khan stated that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa mostly depends on other provinces in terms of agricultural produce and that’s why the provincial government is working to make this province self-sufficient in this regard.

*Other Projects...*
Mahmood Khan on the occasion also inaugurated, newly established projects “Chakdara Bypass road” and “Special Education Complex Chakdara” which have been completed at a total cost of Rs. 540 million. Similarly, he performed the ground breaking of a Public Park Chakdara, the construction of BS block at Govt. Degree College Gulabad and the construction of a stadium at Asbanr.

*District Headquarter Hospital Batkhela*

Later on, the Chief Minister, during his visit to district Malakand, performed the ground breaking of Burn & Trauma Centre, Thalassemia Centre and Cardiology Unit at District Headquarter Hospital Batkhela which would be completed at an estimated cost of Rs. 1.212 billion. 

The Chief Minister stated that the Burn/ Trauma Centre, Thalassemia Centre and Cardiology Unit as unique and first ever facilities in the whole division, adding that almost 0.721 million population of district Malakand and 1.953 million population of district Dir Lower/ Upper, Bajur and Swat would be facilitated from the project. Additionally, the projects will also help in reducing the burden on the Tertiary Care Hospitals of the province. 

Meanwhile, the Chief Minister also laid the foundation stone of Government Degree College and a Public Library at Batkhela.

Touching upon the development activities in district Dir Upper and Lower, the Chief Minister said that the paper work of Dir Motorway Project is also in the final stages and the project would formally be inaugurated soon. Besides, various schemes of road communication in district Dir would be executed in collaboration with the Asian Development Bank. 

These projects on completion would provide an integrated road network and promote trade and tourism activities in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,
Latambar Dam, District Karak. A project of Small Dams Directorate, Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jalozai Dam Nowshera, a project of Small Dams Directorate Peshawar.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,..,
Zamir Gul Dam District Kohat. A project of Small Dams Directorate, Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Under construction Sitti Killi Dam, District Bannu. 
A project of Small Dams Directorate Irrigation Department Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Around the course of two years, the government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa will spend Rs. 5 billion teaching digital skills to over 84,000 young people in the region.

To this end, official records reveal that the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Information Technology Board (KPITB) has been tasked with implementing a plan developed by the province's department of science, technology, and IT over the course of the next two years.

The online courses are now split into three distinct levels. In addition, there are digital skills at the intermediate, advanced, and even nanodegree (high effect) levels included.

In addition, there are digital skills at the intermediate, advanced, and even nanodegree (high effect) levels included.

There would be 60,800 intermediate-level digitally competent individuals produced in:
- E-commerce
- Graphics design/UI-UX design
- Motion graphics and animation
- Web development
- Social media marketing
- Blogging and content writing
- Search engine marketing
- Vlogging
- YouTube.

The department will also provide advanced digital skills training for 22,400 individuals. It also covers blockchain, big data engineering, AI/ML, CS/NS/Cybersecurity/Cloud/BI/Business Intelligence/Game Development/etc.

Finally, 1,200 students will receive programming training at the highest level of training.


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Under construction Abdul Shakoor Dam, Mohmand.
A project of Small Dams Directorate Irrigation Department KP for drinking purpose.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Construction work on Bada Dam in Swabi area by the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government is in the final stages.
Due to this dam, 3000 acres of land will be cultivated and clean drinking water will also be available.


----------



## ghazi52

..,,
KP CM visits Mardan, inaugurates completed uplift schemes​
MARDAN: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan visited district Mardan where he inaugurated recently completed developmental projects and performed the groundbreaking for various others.

The Chief Minister formally inaugurated Bacha Khan Medical College which has been completed at a cost of Rs 1.84 Billion. 1250 students are currently enrolled in the college.

Similarly, the chief minister inaugurated the newly completed mega park “Zamung Park” in District Mardan which has been completed at a total cost of Rs 400 million. Zamung Park has been established over an area of 400 kanals of land and has multiple recreational facilities including Water Slides, Children Play Area, Electronic Dinosaur etc.

Addressing the inaugural ceremony of the projects, the Chief Minister said that his government believes in investment on human capital and is taking pragmatic steps towards this effect. However, the imported federal government has gone all out in its futile attempts to sabotage the ongoing development process in the province, Mahmood Khan added.

“No matter how hard the imported rulers try, they will never succeed in their nefarious ambitions” the Chief Minister said and made it clear that PTI will form government with overwhelming majority in the upcoming general elections.

The chief minister on the occasion formally laid the foundation stone of the project regarding rehabilitation of existing sewerage system and establishment of a new Sewage Treatment Plant in district Mardan which would be completed at an estimated cost of Rs 8.3 Billion. 

He also performed the groundbreaking of a mega project regarding establishment of Integrated Solid Waste Management System with an estimated cost of Rs 3.8 Billion. 

Both the projects are being implemented under the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Cities Improvement Project (KP-CIP) which is aimed at streamlining the municipal services in major cities of the province.

Moreover, the chief minister laid the foundation stone for dualization of 19 Km long road from Katlang main bazar to Chungi, which will incur a cost of Rs 3.3 billion.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Chief Minister KhyberPakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan Inaugurated newly constructed international standard Hayatabad Cricket Stadium.
It can now hold PSL-8 or any of the international cricketing matches.


----------



## ghazi52

Infrastructure development works in full swing in Chitral Economic Zone.

The scope includes Roads, Water supply networking, Drainage & Sewerage system, Retaining walls & Office Building. Development work to be #completed by May 2023.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Chief Minister handed over the machinery to WSSP, purchased at a cost of Rs 413.5 million for 11 new semi-urban union councils which have recently been included in the WSSP domain. 
The newly purchased solid waste machinery includes 33 mini dumpers, 55 containers, 16 tractors and trolleys, 11 arm rolls, 4 FE loaders, and 4 excavators. Moreover, the eleven new semi-urban union councils of district Peshawar .


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.
New Dialysis Unit (25 machines) is now fully operational at Khyber Teaching Hospital. KP patients are getting FREE dialysis through* KP Sehat Card Plus *and thousands of patients have benefited from the service till date



















\


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
D I Khan Development Package roads 542 Km including Yarik Sagu Motorway.....


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
During the last four years, nine new economic zones have been established, namely 

Jalozai Economic Zone, Nowshehra Economic Zone (extension), 
DI Khan Economic Zone, 
Rashakai Special Economic Zone, 
Chitral Economic Zone, 
Hattar Special Economic Zone, 
Bannu Economic Zone, 
Ghazi Economic Zone and Mohmand Economic Zone. 
Additionally, Daraband Special Economic Zone, Salt and Gypsum City Karak, 
Buner Economic Zone, 
Katlang Economic Zone
Mansehra Economic Zone will also be launched soon.

An investment of around Rs338 billion has been made in the above-mentioned economic zones where 167 sick industrial units have been revived and 366 new industrial units established.

In order to promote small and medium entrepreneurs in the province, finance scheme worth Rs12 billion has been launched.

To promote international investment in the province, 44 MoUs worth $8 billion have been signed at Dubai Expo 2020.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609895100037107715


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Tourism Police Passing Out Parade Passing-out parade ceremony of the first ever of KP tourism police in the Police Training School (PTS) at Swat here on Wednesday..

The passing out ceremony of 173 cadets including two females ..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611413036014649352


----------

